# Your bike in front of some water - pictures



## wheresthetorch (22 Apr 2018)

Well, I didn't know which thread this should go in, so started a new one!


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Apr 2018)

wheresthetorch said:


> Well, I didn't know which thread this should go in, so started a new one!
> View attachment 405547



Did you bollards, you just wanted to start a fresh thread.


----------



## DCLane (22 Apr 2018)

My recently-sold Principia. But guess where:


----------



## DCLane (22 Apr 2018)

Plus 3 bikes in one go and a child at the end of a 1/2-1-1/2 day C2C:






Secteur (sold last year) was mine, Islabike was my son's (also sold in 2017) and the Dolan was a friends who came with us as cover as I still had my 6 broken ribs and what turned out to be a broken pelvis.

Son no. 2 was doing the ride to raise money for a friend who's a nurse in Swaziland (now The Kingdom of Eswati) - he raised £500 and we went in 2016 to help.


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Apr 2018)

This is a photo of my Paul Hewitt Chiltern taken in Hornsea last year, this was the half way point to my longest ride of 121 miles.


----------



## Slick (22 Apr 2018)

Not very exotic but the only one I have next to water on a recent trip to Aberdeen on the Deeside way.


----------



## booze and cake (22 Apr 2018)




----------



## Specialeyes (22 Apr 2018)

Michelina, Servadei and Colnago by the Adriatic in Rimini and the currently-being-restored Bianchi Folgore by the Thames Estuari at Southend on Si


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Apr 2018)

In front of the North Sea


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2018)

Ribble 653 bike and Sywell reservoir


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2018)

My Raleigh Criterium Triathlon 12 in front of my birdbath yesterday.


----------



## swansonj (24 Apr 2018)

I may have posted this picture once or twice (or twenty times) before...


----------



## Mrs M (24 Apr 2018)

Mr M’s Cube, my Felt roadie and Pashley 
Also the holiday bikes, BMC mountain bike and Norco fattie


----------



## numbnuts (24 Apr 2018)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Apr 2018)

Flooded fields, alongside Barnsdale Road
(the 'Roman road', out of Castleford, towards Aberford)




On the 'old' A1, looking at the 'Great North Road' bridge, at FerryBridge


----------



## scotjimland (25 Apr 2018)

River Deben at Bawdsey Quay


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Apr 2018)

* Sharlston Dam*
Tuesday 26th April 2016
A 'reservoir' built for a local Colliery
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5299579
Page 8, as noted on the document itself (bottom of the pages) in the '19th Century' section
http://www.wdco.org/site/Sharlston-Parish-Council/Parish Plan.pdf
There's a gorgeous 14thC house nearby;_ Sharlston Hall; _View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208142991924818&set=a.10206883847206987.1073741862.1601508436&type=3&theater







*Cock Beck*
_Sunday 20th August 2017_
Footbridge '_Old London Road'_
_Cock Beck _is the stream made famous by the Battle Of Towton, where bodies dammed the waters, & they flowed red
See map; https://www.britishbattles.com/wars-of-the-roses/battle-of-towton/

That is; the pre TurnPike route, so pre 1740s), from Tadcaster, to meet up with the roads to Wakefield (at Towton), and the highways to Sherburn-in-Elmet, Pontefract, and eventually London
The stone abutments, are believed to be part of the 'Coach bridge'
_'C B'_ is the squiggly line above _'Old London Road'_ (in red)
http://www.tadhistory.org.uk/OLRTAP/index.html
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1871053

View attachment 405935




*NewMillerDam*
Not sure of date (mid 2017, at a guess)
Southern edges of Wakefield, on the A61 (to Barnsley)

View attachment 405933




*Kirkthorpe Weir*
Tuesday 25th April 2017
Victorian structure, on the River Calder
That's a hydro-electric plant, taking shape, on the opposite bank
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2675880
http://www.barnenergy.co.uk/kirkthorpe

View attachment 405938
​


----------



## Mistyscot (25 Apr 2018)

My Liv Avail


----------



## Bodhbh (25 Apr 2018)

Up Golden Cap, Dorset just prior to a cheeky wild camp.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2018)

Not entirely sure if this counts??
Washing the bike, & myself, in the Leeds-Liverpool Canal, at Dowley Gap, by the _'Fishermans Inn'_
This was the 2007 http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/events/harriers-vs-cyclists/ (there's a film clip of the race there)
Old Club colours, different colours even then (mine were from the 90's)


----------



## graham bowers (26 Apr 2018)

River Carron, near Bonar Bridge, last July.


----------



## al-fresco (26 Apr 2018)

Does ice count? The Berwyns, December 2012.


----------



## graham bowers (26 Apr 2018)

Bodhbh said:


> Up Golden Cap, Dorset just prior to a cheeky wild camp.


I'm very impressed that you toured on a Twenty. I see a few practical mods but can't tell what has been done to the gearing, if anything?
Are you on the Raleigh Twenty Facebook group? I tend not to post much as whilst I have a couple of BSA Twenties, they are, at present, dormant.


----------



## Pottsy (26 Apr 2018)




----------



## Bodhbh (26 Apr 2018)

graham bowers said:


> I'm very impressed that you toured on a Twenty. I see a few practical mods but can't tell what has been done to the gearing, if anything?
> Are you on the Raleigh Twenty Facebook group? I tend not to post much as whilst I have a couple of BSA Twenties, they are, at present, dormant.



Yep, I lurk on the Twenty FB group. While since I posted, as I've not really done much work with it over the last couple of years. The dropouts are spread to 135mm and I'm running a 8 speed Nexus hub. It doesn't quite have the range I'd want for touring, but mostly it's fine.


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Apr 2018)

Up north this evening

Bridge at ribchester over the ribble

This could be a record, could have posted in the

Bike in front of a wall thread
Bike in front of a bridge thread
And trig point and other landmarks

Although I may be wildly wrong of course

Edit: and of course the show us your genesis thread


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2018)

uphillstruggler said:


> Bridge at ribchester over the ribble
> 
> This could be a record, could have posted in the



Just a pity it was a Genesis, & not a Ribble


Now we need a picture of a Ribble, next to the Ribble


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2018)

DCLane said:


> My recently-sold Principia. But guess where:
> 
> View attachment 405548


You enjoyed _The Bridge_ so much that you cycled out there to take a photo of your bike in front of it (_*Øresund Bridge*_)?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2018)

My Cannondale CAAD5 on a footbridge over the River Wharfe in front of Cavendish Pavilion ...





My Cannondale CAADX next to a lock and bridge on the Rochdale Canal ...





My cousin's Cannondale with Loch Etive behind it ... (he happened to have one the same size as mine so I borrowed it for my holiday - saved taking mine all the way to the Highlands!)


----------



## philk56 (27 Apr 2018)

Rottnest Island


----------



## graham bowers (27 Apr 2018)

River Dove last Friday. Good thread for me this is, as I often take bike pics by water.


----------



## graham bowers (27 Apr 2018)

And another one taken last Sept in Cornwall. Top marks to anybody who can identify the bike.


----------



## slow scot (27 Apr 2018)

graham bowers said:


> And another one taken last Sept in Cornwall. Top marks to anybody who can identify the bike.
> View attachment 406208


It's leaning against the wooden wall.


----------



## Aravis (27 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> You enjoyed _The Bridge_ so much that you cycled out there to take a photo of your bike in front of it (_*Øresund Bridge*_)?


@DCLane - a bit less glamorous I think - the view from Severn Beach?


----------



## Aravis (27 Apr 2018)

A pause for breath and a bite to eat, just north of Orléans. May 1985.


----------



## bigjim (27 Apr 2018)

My Galaxy in front of some Loch. I was drying the blue towel.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2018)

Aravis said:


> @DCLane - a bit less glamorous I think - the view from Severn Beach?


Ha ha - I had never seen a photo of the second Severn bridge before... Looks like you are right.

It just reminded me of '_The Bridge_'!


----------



## Elysian_Roads (28 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha - I had never seen a photo of the second Severn bridge before... Looks like you are right.
> 
> It just reminded me of '_The Bridge_'!


I had the same initial thought as you, @ColinJ , especially as I vaguely remembered that Principia was a Danish bike brand, but when I checked the photos of the Oresund bridge the supports looked different. Would otherwise have asked if that particular bike was half Swedish, half Danish....


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (28 Apr 2018)

Winscar Reservoir.
Lovely place and a nice pit stop for just a circular run, or getting ambitious and diving down to Holmfirth.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2018)

A brook running down the side of the road in Wymington


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2018)

Get your binoculars out to see the water!


----------



## Trigger369 (28 Apr 2018)

On a wee 30mile run thismorning



Carrick castle northern Ireland.


----------



## plantfit (28 Apr 2018)

Brayford pool Lincoln


----------



## BlueDog (29 Apr 2018)

Surrounded by water on today’s ride at Sand Point.


----------



## bigjim (29 Apr 2018)

My well used Raleigh Royal next to the Loire at Gien. Start of the day.




My Revolution Continental Sport overlooking the Danube.


----------



## dave r (3 May 2018)

My cafe stop this morning, Hatton Locks


----------



## Salty seadog (4 May 2018)




----------



## scotjimland (5 May 2018)

River Deben yesterday,.. what a great day for a ride.. summer is here .. wahhhooooo


----------



## Aravis (5 May 2018)

One from last September. Near Eastnor Castle:


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2018)

This was taken today. I stopped by the river Dovey and took this.


----------



## dave r (5 May 2018)

The river Anker at Witherley this afternoon









Sutton Wharf at Sutton Cheney, my coffee stop this afternoon


----------



## Ianboydsnr (5 May 2018)

My ride today,


----------



## Jenkins (5 May 2018)

Grundisburgh on the way back home today


----------



## Dave 123 (5 May 2018)

One from last weekend


----------



## Kernow_T (6 May 2018)

Spending an hour sans kids and getting the Mrs 'into it'.
Charlestown Harbour/Beach


----------



## booze and cake (6 May 2018)

Fountain in Trafalgar Square, note the 'do not enter' sign. I thought people playing in the Trafalgar Square fountain was one of the stock photos used in the papers and by TV crews to convey 'phew what a scorcher' summer conditions.




I looked it up and playing in the fountains has been banned since 2005, bah humbug. Its health and safety gone mad, has there ever been a case in recorded history of bronze statues and fountains damaged by paddling?
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/4603461.stm


----------



## welsh dragon (6 May 2018)

One from today. This is the river dovey again, about 3 miles from where i took the photo yesterday.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 May 2018)

In front of an almost dry weir on the River Wharfe at Otley


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2018)

Yet another shot of the River Gipping at Bramford


----------



## chriswoody (7 May 2018)

My Super Galaxy dipping it's front wheel into Ullswater a few years back. 






and my Bamboo Bike next to the River Aller.


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2018)

One from tonight's ride , my Ribble at Sywell reservoir


----------



## Soltydog (8 May 2018)

Had a ride round some Sheffield hills today & stopped for this photo on approach to Damflask reservoir


----------



## Kernow_T (9 May 2018)

Just before the afternoon tempest arrived


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2018)

One from this morning's ride .

R.E.W in front of the water trough in Mears Ashby.


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride 






The river Nene just before the A428 and A45 interchange. 






And this one from Hardwater crossing.


----------



## flake99please (12 May 2018)

Not sure where this is...


----------



## JhnBssll (12 May 2018)

I was greeted by this situation coming around a corner on a new route I was testing with the new GPS... The road literally turned in to a river  I couldn't see around the bend but after briefly considering turning around I got through with no problems. The day in question was bright, sunny and around 27 degrees with no rain for sometime before so I wonder how passable it would be in more inclement weather


----------



## flake99please (12 May 2018)

River Almond, Crammond Brig.


----------



## Jenkins (12 May 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I was greeted by this situation coming around a corner on a new route I was testing with the new GPS... The road literally turned in to a river  I couldn't see around the bend but after briefly considering turning around I got through with no problems. The day in question was bright, sunny and around 27 degrees with no rain for sometime before so I wonder how passable it would be in more inclement weather
> 
> View attachment 408804


Holly Road in Ofton? If so it's part of a watercourse called "The Channel"


----------



## JhnBssll (12 May 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Holly Road in Ofton? If so it's part of a watercourse called "The Channel"



Impressive - I just looked on a map and you're quite right, it is indeed Holly Road in Offton


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2018)

A variation of water 






A steel bike against a water sign .


----------



## BlueDog (17 May 2018)

From today’s ride to Chew Valley Lake ...


----------



## Biff600 (17 May 2018)

From earlier this year......when it rained a bit !!

If I remember rightly, it was about thigh deep, but great fun to pedal through


----------



## Jenkins (17 May 2018)

The River Alde at Snape this afternoon with the maltings in the background


----------



## Jenkins (19 May 2018)

A small lake behind the infield grandstands at Vale corner at Silverstone


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2018)

Grendon fishing lakes and my Knight


----------



## Toshiba Boy (21 May 2018)

Hack bike in garden after quick trip along the coastal path for the Sunday paper run (newsagents at foot of Headland in the background).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 May 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> * Sharlston Dam*
> Tuesday 26th April 2016
> 
> *Cock Beck*
> ...



Not sure why pictures 2, 3 & 4 have disappeared
Again???


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2018)

This is the bridge over the river Dovey.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (23 May 2018)

My Schwinn by the River Cam... Next week it'll be the same treatment for the to be acquired on Sunday Falcon Black diamond in Purple!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 May 2018)

Drink stop on bridge over the River Earn 5 miles from home.


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2018)

One from this morning's ride





A pond on the side of the road between Emberton and Clifton Reynes .


----------



## NorthernDave (26 May 2018)

The weir on the Wharfe at Otley


----------



## craigwend (26 May 2018)

Risby Lakes ~ https://follylakecafe.co.uk/






Brantingham pond stop for a gel


----------



## tyred (26 May 2018)




----------



## plantfit (27 May 2018)

Village pond,Carlton le Moorland Lincolnshire


----------



## BlueDog (27 May 2018)

Rented a fat bike in The Canaries (a great way to explore the coastline!) ...


----------



## graham bowers (28 May 2018)

Coventry canal.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2018)

Cogenhoe millrace..


----------



## graham bowers (30 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Grendon fishing lakes and my Knight
> 
> View attachment 410112


Very atmospheric, with the mist rising off the surface of the water. Must nick that concept !


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2018)

Gillingham






Ipswich





Belgium





West Malling





Whitstable





Chiddingstone





Bedgbury





Handcross





Fairbourne


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2018)

One of the ponds in Rushmere St. Andrew on this afternoon's outing


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jun 2018)

View attachment 412222
The Giant in Tittybottle Park this morning


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jun 2018)

Waterloo Lake, Roundhay Park


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2018)

Today Camber Sands


----------



## Kernow_T (3 Jun 2018)

So, with two kids under two Mrs Kernow (who used to enjoy leisurely cycles) has been somewhat out of cycling action, though in the last 6 weeks has started getting back into cycling, coincidentally just as I build my second/winter bike...."Oh no no no" says Mrs Kernow "You don't need two bikes, I can have that one" - the one I lovingly, with the help of @accountantpete , put together a sweet Rival/Force/105/Tiagra group and built up a nice Tarmac Expert. Cut long story short, it's hers now. Bloody worrying is also the fact that in 6 weeks she's gone from 8 miles at 11mph ave to 30miles at 14ave!
Anywhere here's a pic or two of our trip to Fowey, Cornwall, for a pint of Rattler today. @accountantpete here's the Spesh at Gorran Haven during my first and only ride on it!


----------



## accountantpete (4 Jun 2018)

Nice one @Kernow_T - but she'll be wanting a nice set of carbon wheels next!

Here's the Synapse in front of the local brine lake


----------



## Kernow_T (4 Jun 2018)

accountantpete said:


> Nice one @Kernow_T - but she'll be wanting a nice set of carbon wheels next!"
> 
> View attachment 412536


Not before I do!!

Beauty Pete


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Jun 2018)

Shropshire Union Canal.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jun 2018)

Comberton duck pond


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jun 2018)

The Irish Sea from the Great Orme


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jun 2018)

The river Mersey, from the nice side


----------



## Kernow_T (6 Jun 2018)

When you've only been permitted a quick half hour lung buster whilst the baby sleeps - could be worse


----------



## jowwy (6 Jun 2018)

Kernow_T said:


> Not before I do!!
> 
> Beauty Pete


She has given you two lovely children - only right you should buy her the carbon wheels first


----------



## Kernow_T (6 Jun 2018)

jowwy said:


> She has given you two lovely children - only right you should buy her the carbon wheels first


You romantic bastard you. Fair point


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2018)

Earls Barton gravel pits


----------



## flake99please (9 Jun 2018)

Harlaw reservoir


----------



## viniga (9 Jun 2018)

Viewpoint on the road to Tighnabruich.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jun 2018)

The river Orwell at Nacton Foreshore. The river is tidal and there was a very low tide as my bike is just above the high tide area!


----------



## dickyknees (10 Jun 2018)

Brecon and Monmouthshire canal at Talybont. Day 5 of the Lon Las Cymru.


----------



## jowwy (11 Jun 2018)

dickyknees said:


> Brecon and Monmouthshire canal at Talybont.
> 
> View attachment 413625


Gods country


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2018)

Hardwater mill


----------



## wonderloaf (12 Jun 2018)

Woolhampton, Berks.


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2018)

Cosby this afternoon


----------



## Kernow_T (14 Jun 2018)

Trying to rip the Mrs' legs off (or was it the other way round) with a few sharp coastal climbs this evening. And the second ride on (formerly @Elybazza61 Ica of Ridley). By the time my brother comes (bought for him) in a cpl weeks I'll not want to let it go!

Charlestown Harbour - tis where they be filmin' much of Cap'n Poldark so tis


----------



## Bryony (14 Jun 2018)




----------



## Bryony (14 Jun 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2018)

The Ford between Islip and Woodford


----------



## Threevok (16 Jun 2018)




----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2018)

Storton’s Pits, with the Express lift tower in the background.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jun 2018)

Needham Lake on the way home this afternoon


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jun 2018)

Nobody been near any water today?
First time past Loompit Lakes in Trimley for years...


----------



## mcshroom (20 Jun 2018)

The river Ehen below Wath Brow


----------



## mcshroom (20 Jun 2018)

And the Dawes in full touring trim with a friend's bike alongside Lochalsh a couple years ago


----------



## mcshroom (20 Jun 2018)

Singlespeed on the Way to Whitehaven


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2018)

Pitsford Res and my Fuel Ex9, plus a couple of swans..


----------



## Kernow_T (21 Jun 2018)

Carlsberg St. Mawes loop with Curly (The Felt) this morning


----------



## booze and cake (21 Jun 2018)

The Serpentine in Hyde Park, London, this afternoon.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jun 2018)

The river Blyth at Blyford



And thank you @booze and cake for picturing the info sheets from the Serpentine installation


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2018)

Grantchester, on today’s ride..
And a wonky looking Defy2!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2018)

Ian May at the Dunkleys crossings


----------



## flake99please (23 Jun 2018)

Dean village, Water of Leith path.


----------



## Kernow_T (23 Jun 2018)

The Mrs first 'longish' ride in almost 3 years following two pregnancies/births most recently in Jan.
40miles, 3200ft climbing and, without looking like she was particularly pushing it, 14.5mph ave....
Makes you sick - end of the summer she'll be the quickest cyclist in the family!

Overlooking Falmouth Bay heading from St Mawes to Mevagissey around lunchtime


----------



## Trigger369 (24 Jun 2018)

my view looking out the window on a bun stop.


----------



## Threevok (24 Jun 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2018)

River Nene at Hardwater crossing


----------



## Bodhbh (25 Jun 2018)

Just about got the water in...Watchet beach, Somerset over the weekend.


----------



## delb0y (25 Jun 2018)




----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2018)




----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2018)




----------



## Jenkins (25 Jun 2018)

River Orwell & the Orwell Bridge on today's ride


----------



## Kernow_T (25 Jun 2018)

Decided to do my first 'Century' on the Ica of Ridley.

Photo op of St. Michael's Mount, Marazion


----------



## Brandane (25 Jun 2018)




----------



## Jenkins (26 Jun 2018)

Rutland Water this morning


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2018)




----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2018)




----------



## Toshiba Boy (30 Jun 2018)

Couldn't fit one of my bikes on the patio table so borrowed this one from the shelf on the landing.....cheers, yet another lovely sunset today!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2018)

Pitsford reservoir this morning


----------



## Dec66 (1 Jul 2018)

Does this count?

It's not my bike, I hired it. But there's water in the fountain.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2018)




----------



## mcshroom (2 Jul 2018)

Wasdale today after work


----------



## tyred (2 Jul 2018)




----------



## PMarkey (3 Jul 2018)




----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2018)

View attachment 417553


Pitsford Res, still full.


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2018)




----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2018)

PMarkey said:


> View attachment 417542



Thats a rare one, I like that.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2018)

White's lock down by the old Dunkleys restaurant near Earls Barton.


----------



## stoatsngroats (7 Jul 2018)

View media item 10598Not sure if I posted, and this is one from a while ago, and no longer mine.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2018)

PMarkey said:


> View attachment 417542


Morecambe?


----------



## PMarkey (7 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Morecambe?


Yes , the picture was taken on this years Calderdale CTC "Midnight Morecambe Madness" ride,basically set off for Morecambe at midnight from Halifax for breakfast in Morecambe then return home via Quernmore brow and the Trough of Bowland .

Paul


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jul 2018)

The bridge over the River Wharfe, 'twixt Thorp Arch and Boston Spa.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jul 2018)




----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jul 2018)

Hopefully this counts... bench in the way!
Had a cpl of tweaks since, like removing the unsightly orange warning stickers and putting colour matched Giant bottle cages on. Saddle swapped for a trusty Charge Spoon. Oh, and stem swapped out for a shorter version.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2018)

The river in Felmersham


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jul 2018)

At Ryther this morning, with the River Wharfe just visible behind.


----------



## Kernow_T (10 Jul 2018)

Heading from Luxylyan Valley towards Fowey


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2018)

Near Olney, on the flood plain, and my CX.


----------



## Bonno (11 Jul 2018)

Abberton reservoir, Essex


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2018)

One of the two ponds at Rushmere St. Andrew


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2018)

Two from today - the first is actually "your bike *IN *some water" at a ford in Benhall




While the second is also at a ford, but the water level is so low due to the lack of rain, it all flows through a culvert under the road (Ford Road in Marlesford)


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Jul 2018)

Thought I'd lost this photo... banks of the Lune near Newton, about 12 years ago.






I liked that saddle.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2018)

My Colnago in front of a local WATER tower


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2018)

My Canyon CX in front of Northampton boat club (behind Riverside retail park.


----------



## delb0y (17 Jul 2018)

Giant Toughroad at Pill, on the River Avon


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Two from today - the first is actually "your bike *IN *some water" at a ford in Benhall
> View attachment 419245



*IN water*, then...……..

Two old photos, 1989 - 1990, as that's my '89 Marin Pine Mountain, & I px'd it in either 1990 for a Pace Research RC100
Not entirely certain where this is?
It could be Roundhay Park, or a gardens, known as The Hollies (off Weetwood Lane, Headingley)



The black bike is SWMBOs (then g/f, wife since 1998) '89 Marin Bear Valley
Up towards 'Slippery Stones', site of the (relocated) packhorse bridge, at the northern end of Howden Reservoir


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Jul 2018)

My Specialized Crux on the bridge over the River Swale at Grinton in the stunning Yorkshire Dales.


----------



## ozboz (18 Jul 2018)

This has been on another thread ,World Cup Final, few pints and a Thames high tide at Richmond ,


----------



## Threevok (19 Jul 2018)

My old 2005 GT Avalanche (AKA Scratchy) Gone but not forgotten


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2018)

Mt Caad 8 along Pitsford Promenade this morning.


----------



## Kernow_T (22 Jul 2018)

200 yards from my front door overlooking St Austell Bay
AND
King Harry Ferry towards Trelissick Gardens

Mrs' first 40+mile ride in 4 years (made it look annoyingly comfortable, even in windproof winter tights)


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2018)

Long Itchington on the way out this morning.








Willoughby on the way back dinner time


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2018)

No bike just one of my feet along with one of my partner's


----------



## plantfit (25 Jul 2018)

Not so much "in front of water" more like under the water,Bike in the river Trent in front of Newark castle


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2018)

One from this morning's ride in front of Brafield on the green duck pond


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2018)

Colnago at Billing mill


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2018)

Will this count damp road and my Woodrup


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jul 2018)

Flooding under the rail bridge in Nacton.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Aug 2018)

Trough of Bowland


----------



## Jenkins (2 Aug 2018)

Alton Water this afternoon


----------



## Kernow_T (3 Aug 2018)

When you've been up since 5 with the kids and nip out mid-morning on a follow your nose sweat-fest only to get lost less than an hour from your front door and stumble across stunning riding and this 'speedos optional' swim spot





Between Tresillian and Ruan Lanihorne


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2018)

The ford in Geddington


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2018)

Whilton Lock, where you can eat caramel apple pie, admire the tranquility of the houseboat moorings and hold onto the table as a Virgin Inter City train hurtles past at over 100mph.


----------



## Katherine (4 Aug 2018)

Coming back into Penzance from Newlyn. This is the promenade and in the distance, The Jubilee outdoor pool as mentioned in the Lido thread.
And in the very far distance, you can see the back of St. Michael's Mount.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Aug 2018)

Testwood Lakes Hampshire


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2018)

One from this morning's ride






My Khs at Sywell reservoir.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2018)

Pitsford Res, and my CX on t’other days ride.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2018)

North Lopham duck pond this morning


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Aug 2018)

At Blackstone Edge Reservoir after going up Cragg Vale on Sunday.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2018)

Hunstanton beach, on today’s ride.
P.S. the tide was out, but you can just see the sea in the background


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2018)

My Raleigh Lenton in front of a puddle on way home from work tonight


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2018)

My legs my Dayton and a flooded underpass


----------



## Diggr (10 Aug 2018)




----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Aug 2018)

ENTWISTLE Reservoir this afternoon.


----------



## Kernow_T (13 Aug 2018)

Nr St Michael Penkivel around lunchtime


----------



## fted33 (13 Aug 2018)

Feltwell on Saturday morning. One of the drainage channels. A couple of miles from Lakenheath


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2018)

Local swollen brook on my morning commute and my Raleigh Lenton


----------



## mcshroom (19 Aug 2018)

My Dawes Horizon at Whitehaven Marina


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2018)

My CX at Bedford Road canoe centre on this evening’s ride.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Aug 2018)

Ford's Cove a couple of hours ago. I'm not quite used to disk brakes......or rocks and roots either.


----------



## Threevok (20 Aug 2018)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 425844
> 
> 
> Ford's Cove a couple of hours ago. I'm not quite used to disk brakes......or rocks and roots either.



Lovely bike that


----------



## slowmotion (20 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> Lovely bike that



It weighs 15.0 kg.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (21 Aug 2018)

slowmotion said:


> It weighs 15.0 kg.



That's 33 lbs in proper measurements. What's heavy about that for an MTB with chunky tyres and suspension forks? My old Raleigh rigid with a 501 frame weighs around 32 lbs, and was considered a lightweight compared to an all-steel component bike.


----------



## Threevok (21 Aug 2018)

slowmotion said:


> It weighs 15.0 kg.



Taking those reflectors off the wheels will save a bit of weight


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2018)

Just one from this morning's ride







Down at Cogenho mill .


----------



## slowmotion (22 Aug 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> That's 33 lbs in proper measurements. What's heavy about that for an MTB with chunky tyres and suspension forks? My old Raleigh rigid with a 501 frame weighs around 32 lbs, and was considered a lightweight compared to an all-steel component bike.


It's a dog to ride, except downhill on tarmac. It's got nice wide bars and the rumble from the tyres is fantastic as the weight and gravity kick in. Shame about trying to get it to the top of the hill though.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Aug 2018)

My CX, with the sharp end of The Ark, a restaurant, on the Nene.


----------



## simonali (30 Aug 2018)

May as well repurpose this one from another thread.

View attachment 426222


----------



## simonali (31 Aug 2018)

Can't tell from that pic, but that small white blob was a swan nesting on the little island.


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2018)

Llyn Brenig trails with the family yesterday. So called flat that wasn't really as there was 500 ft of climbing in 9.5 miles, all up one hill. Daughter not impressed.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2018)

My Pollard in front of the pond at Hinwick Hall.


----------



## steven1988 (2 Sep 2018)

The new steed in front of our Local prehistoric Lake and Cave systems


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2018)

My EX9 by the stream at the bottom of Lower Cliff, Cannock MTB trails, yesterday.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Sep 2018)

Somewhere along the Wenham Road this afternoon


----------



## addictfreak (17 Sep 2018)

Mine and the wifes bikes River Dordogne


----------



## Smudge (17 Sep 2018)




----------



## FolderBeholder (18 Sep 2018)

Overlooking Newport Beach, Ca.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Sep 2018)

Tyringham bridge, over River Gt Ouse, on today’s ride.


----------



## simon walsh (24 Sep 2018)

On holiday in Playa Blanca Lanzarote this year.


----------



## FolderBeholder (25 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 431417
> 
> 
> Tyringham bridge, over River Gt Ouse, on today’s ride.


Risky pose.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Sep 2018)

FolderBeholder said:


> Risky pose.


A bit, but there was a wedge under the rear wheel to avoid a runaway, and a swim..


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Oct 2018)

Iron Bridge aquaduct, Cosgrove, on yesterday's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2018)

Hardwater mill and my TEC


----------



## Jerry Atrik (13 Oct 2018)

Day in Santander waiting for the ferry after completing the Camino Del Norte


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2018)

My TEC at Harrold country park with one of the lakes in the background.


----------



## booze and cake (22 Oct 2018)




----------



## SkipdiverJohn (22 Oct 2018)

That street looks familiar. Was it taken down by the Mansion House?


----------



## booze and cake (22 Oct 2018)

@SkipdiverJohn yes that's right, on Queen Victoria St


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2018)

The Marin on this morning's ride at Hardwater mill


----------



## Mr potts (29 Oct 2018)

Bottom of the swine of a hill that is known as Sa Calobra looking out over the Med


----------



## Jenkins (31 Oct 2018)

Mill River in Foxhall today


----------



## Jenkins (1 Nov 2018)

A complete change in bike, weather and location - Rutland Water this afternoon


----------



## oldwheels (2 Nov 2018)

Loch no Keal


----------



## booze and cake (5 Nov 2018)

Autumn colour by the Serpentine


----------



## 8mph (7 Nov 2018)

My Dawes Ranger, taken from a gravel track at Loch Garve, Ross-Shire


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2018)

My Dawes on the bridge into Thrapston


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2018)

Holcot duckpond, on today's ride.


----------



## beepbeep (12 Nov 2018)

Wells Next The Sea......


----------



## 8mph (16 Nov 2018)

Poole quay this morning at 8am.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2018)

The old Dawes at Felmersham


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2018)

Some of my bike on Stamford Bridge, with a flood marker.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Dec 2018)

The Double Locks on the Exeter Ship Canal today:


----------



## beepbeep (7 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 440585
> 
> Some of my bike on Stamford Bridge, with a flood marker.


Stamford Bridge - Yorkshire ?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2018)

beepbeep said:


> Stamford Bridge - Yorkshire ?


Lincolnshire


----------



## beepbeep (7 Dec 2018)

ahhhhhh...couldnt Figure when they had built a pizza express


----------



## mudsticks (8 Dec 2018)

Lyme Bay - Today


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2018)

My TEC machine at Sywell reservoir this morning.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Dec 2018)

_Ramsdens 'New' Bridge _
'Stanley Ferry'
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
The bridge is locked against water-borne traffic
(the black footbridge, is now closed off)

It's quite low, as after I'd put the camera away, and gloves back on, a Swan approached
It had to bend its neck to pass under!!

A couple of hundred yards away, the Canal crosses the River Calder, on a Grade 1 listed cast-iron aquaduct








This was the old swing-bridge, rather old & closed to traffic (due to corrosion)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2935203


----------



## mudsticks (10 Dec 2018)

Just in case the old girl thought i'd forgotten all about her ...


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Dec 2018)

The BSA Tour de France on a foot bridge over a brook by St Mary’s church Blewbury.


----------



## Sniper68 (15 Dec 2018)

Lac de Sainte Croix,Verdon,Provence.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Dec 2018)

The Double Locks in Exeter this afternoon.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Dec 2018)

Upping the ante now 

A glamorous woman standing next to my bike - in front of some water


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Dec 2018)

Exeter Ship Canal


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2018)

Hardwater mill crossing and my Falcon Explorer this morning.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Dec 2018)

Can’t see any dolphins tho’. Chanonry Point.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jan 2019)

At Exmouth, with a pumping station for Brunel's ill-fated atmospheric railway in the background.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jan 2019)

It's the Exe again, though you might notice that my bike is actually in it, as well as in front of it. Oops.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2019)

Sywell reservoir this morning








mudsticks said:


> View attachment 443356
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey no models allowed


----------



## mudsticks (5 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Sywell reservoir this morning
> 
> View attachment 445676
> 
> ...



And where exactly does it say that, in the rules of CC ????

- tbh I haven't actually _read_ them - i assumed it was the usual ones - as passed down by our Dear Lord Buddha himself - i.e.

" Just _try _not to be too much of a d*ck "


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2019)

mudsticks said:


> i.e.
> 
> " Just _try _not to be too much of a d*ck "



lol


----------



## rollingthru (6 Jan 2019)




----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2019)

My Inflite8 in front of Grendon Lakes


----------



## rollingthru (6 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 445873
> 
> 
> My Inflite8 in front of Grendon Lakes


Only problem with that one is when your two thousand miles from home!


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2019)

rollingthru said:


> Only problem with that one is when your two thousand miles from home!


It's about 10 for me


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> It's about 10 for me



And about 8 for me


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2019)

My Trek in front of a lake that has no name, beside Barnes Meadow flyover


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2019)

Does this count , it's an evian bottle


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Does this count , it's an evian bottle
> 
> View attachment 446208


Well, it would if the bike was in front of the water....


----------



## Mrs M (8 Jan 2019)

First ride out on my holiday bike 
Same model as last year, Norco Sasquatch fat bike, love it


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2019)

The fountain in front of Buckingham Palace, on yesterday's ride.


----------



## screenman (14 Jan 2019)

Five Mile Bridge.


----------



## Kernow_T (17 Jan 2019)

Water everywhere but the greying channel just visible beyond the mizzle


----------



## Mrs M (17 Jan 2019)

Last day on the fat bike  want to take it home.
Nice wee 3 hour toddle and as usual found some relaxing sea views  and a wee pal


----------



## The Bystander (18 Jan 2019)

In order to bring some balance to the picturesque views and exotic machines and locations I offer you my mid-range Halfords bike in front of a puddle in a field somewhere near Clipston.


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (19 Jan 2019)

The lonely birnbeck pier in Weston-Super-Mare


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Jan 2019)

Giantbadge said:


> View attachment 447835
> The lonely birnbeck pier in Weston-Super-Mare


How sad to see it in that state - last time I went there it was still open, just. (The last time I went to WSM was about 1974...)


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> How sad to see it in that state - last time I went there it was still open, just. (The last time I went to WSM was about 1974...)



We were in WSM last year. I don't remember seeing that, but if I had seen it I wouldn't have realised what it once was.


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (19 Jan 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> How sad to see it in that state - last time I went there it was still open, just. (The last time I went to WSM was about 1974...)


Yes it’s beyond repair now, but over the years with business men wanting to revamp it with a casino or other ideas the council has turned them down.
Probably the brown envelope was not big enough.
At least now the lifeboat men have a permanent home now as they have brought the cove restaurant.


----------



## betty swollocks (20 Jan 2019)




----------



## Jenkins (20 Jan 2019)

Rushmere St. Andrew duck pond - still part frozen at 2:30pm this afternoon


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (20 Jan 2019)

First century ride on my winter bike I got late last year. A trip to not so sunney Blackpool!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2019)

I went out to celebrate my news on my Dawes Double Blue. Reybridge over the River Avon near Lacock.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jan 2019)

Pitsford Res, on today's ride.


----------



## pjd57 (24 Jan 2019)

out on my old hybrid today.
Hogganfield Loch, Glasgow.


----------



## MrBeanz (25 Jan 2019)

On the river trail. Started raining on us so we stopped under a pass hoping it would stop. About 10 miles from the beach watching the river flow by. 40 miler and luckily the rain stopped a few minutes later so we continued.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> On the river trail. Started raining on us so we stopped under a pass hoping it would stop. About 10 miles from the beach watching the river flow by. 40 miler and luckily the rain stopped a few minutes later so we continued.
> View attachment 448848


What are the bikes ?


----------



## pjd57 (25 Jan 2019)

the River Kelvin as it joins the Clyde.


----------



## MrBeanz (25 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> What are the bikes ?



A 2005 Lemond Tourmalet and a 1984 steel Bianchi sport.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2019)

The Explorer on the foot bridge over the Nene in Thrapston this morning.


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (26 Jan 2019)

A wet Clevedon Pier today


----------



## Zipp2001 (29 Jan 2019)

Can't get me to tap out even in cold weather, the water is a little frozen.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2019)

I stopped at Biddestone duck pond this afternoon .


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Feb 2019)

It almost ended up _in_ the water.


----------



## plantfit (2 Feb 2019)

ICE Q26 in front of the Brayford pool Lincoln


----------



## wheresthetorch (2 Feb 2019)

Dawes by the sea.


----------



## stoofer35 (3 Feb 2019)

Last summer

S


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2019)

First water for the Shorter


----------



## FlatSpinMan (5 Feb 2019)

My Xmas Bianchi Intenso in front of Akashi Bridge, in Japan


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2019)

Shower dodging this morning


----------



## Spoked Wheels (7 Feb 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (11 Feb 2019)

The Exeter Ship Canal


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2019)

First pic, behind the water... 






Second pic, in front of the water with a wooden dragonfly in the background. 
Both on today's ride around Rushmere Park.


----------



## pjd57 (14 Feb 2019)

looking down the Clyde this morning.


----------



## sheddy (14 Feb 2019)

Wicken Fen, Cambs on Feb 13th


----------



## MrBeanz (14 Feb 2019)

Bonelli Park, San Dimas California.


----------



## JhnBssll (14 Feb 2019)

Suffolk Water Park


----------



## gds58 (14 Feb 2019)

Alton Water near Holbrook in Suffolk whilst on my ‘Cross bike.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2019)

A little stream that runs through Mears Ashby


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A little stream that runs through Mears Ashby
> 
> View attachment 452864



That stream looks man made, is it a feed for a mill or similar.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> That stream looks man made, is it a feed for a mill or similar.



I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## FlatSpinMan (17 Feb 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> View attachment 452410
> 
> 
> Suffolk Water Park


Is that the XR 3 or the 4? I absolutely love the Oltre.


----------



## JhnBssll (17 Feb 2019)

FlatSpinMan said:


> Is that the XR 3 or the 4? I absolutely love the Oltre.



XR3 disc, it's a beautiful bike  Highly recommended


----------



## Jenkins (17 Feb 2019)

One of the two ponds in Rushmere St. Andrew


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Feb 2019)

Looking down on the River Wye, from the Monsal Trail.


----------



## Glow worm (17 Feb 2019)

I found this nice sheltered sunny spot by a pond this afternoon near Wicken Fen.


----------



## tyred (17 Feb 2019)

Some from today's mostly off-road path ride Lough Beagh and Lough Inshagh.


----------



## JhnBssll (18 Feb 2019)

Jenkins said:


> One of the two ponds in Rushmere St. Andrew
> View attachment 453086



About a hundred yards down the road from my cousins house


----------



## FolderBeholder (22 Feb 2019)

Look closely....there’s water there....and the bikes are in front of it. 
You may need to squint....


----------



## pjd57 (25 Feb 2019)

beside the Clyde in Clydebank, looking downstream


----------



## pjd57 (26 Feb 2019)

Another day. Another trip across the Clyde.
Looking downstream past the Waverley.￼


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2019)

The ricer Nene at Denford


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2019)

My Falcon in front of some Pitsford 
WATER gates


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Mar 2019)

In front of the Exe.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2019)

River Ouse at Radwell flowing past my Shorter .


----------



## Justinitus (12 Mar 2019)

Evening ride out on the Diverge to the Barge Inn at Seend last summer


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Mar 2019)

The Specialized Crux next to a pond in The Dordogne, France.


----------



## mudsticks (13 Mar 2019)

After a very heavy nights rain.

MBiFO

The mouth of The River Otter.

Edit - twice - for some reason ??


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2019)

The river Stour from the Cattawade Bridge just outside Manningtree this afternoon


----------



## mudsticks (23 Mar 2019)

MBIFO 
almost no water. 

Super low tide something to do with the moon and sun being in alignment, apparently. 

Exe Estuary, could practically walk across to Dawlish. 

Encroaching on Brian Trumpets territory here I fear..


----------



## Smudge (26 Mar 2019)




----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2019)

Justinitus said:


> Evening ride out on the Diverge to the Barge Inn at Seend last summer
> 
> View attachment 457227



VERY GOOD TASTE SIR... I have a Diverge, super comfy road bike


----------



## Justinitus (26 Mar 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> VERY GOOD TASTE SIR... I have a Diverge, super comfy road bike



Yep, my favourite of my bikes! I don’t do much road riding as such - more potholed country lanes, farm tracks, byways and canal towpath (we live right next to it) and I find it a great comfy all rounder on so many surfaces. Fitted some 38mm G-One Allrounds (which come out at 40mm on the stock Axis rims and JUST fit!) which further enhanced the comfort and still quick on tarmac too - a good upgrade!

I seem to remember you having an Allez as well? How do you find it compares to the Diverge?


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2019)

Justinitus said:


> Yep, my favourite of my bikes! I don’t do much road riding as such - more potholed country lanes, farm tracks, byways and canal towpath (we live right next to it) and I find it a great comfy all rounder on so many surfaces. Fitted some 38mm G-One Allrounds (which come out at 40mm on the stock Axis rims and JUST fit!) which further enhanced the comfort and still quick on tarmac too - a good upgrade!
> 
> I seem to remember you having an Allez as well? How do you find it compares to the Diverge?



You are observant! The Allez Sport is just PERFECT. I use the Diverge over winter as it's heavier. My mum has started to use it now as it's a nice medium between hybrid and road bike .

The Allez Sport is lots of fun, lighter with 23" tyres whereas the Diverge is around 900g heavier with 25" tyres. I love them both very much


----------



## Justinitus (26 Mar 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> You are observant! The Allez Sport is just PERFECT. I use the Diverge over winter as it's heavier. My mum has started to use it now as it's a nice medium between hybrid and road bike .
> 
> The Allez Sport is lots of fun, lighter with 23" tyres whereas the Diverge is around 900g heavier with 25" tyres. I love them both very much



Haha  I remember you posting when you got your Diverge as it was about the same time I was looking at them so was reading a few of your posts about it. I was sure you mentioned an Allez at some point! Strangely I’ve got my eye on a nice used Allez Elite at the moment as I fancy giving a proper road bike a go. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Vantage (29 Mar 2019)

Out with the mutt yesterday.


----------



## Smudge (29 Mar 2019)




----------



## booze and cake (31 Mar 2019)

Here's a glass fountain by Allen David near the Guildhall. As I grew up watching Christopher Reeve in the Superman films, to me this will always be known as the Kryptonite fountain.


----------



## tyred (7 Apr 2019)




----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2019)

My CX in front of Pitsford Reservoir. And a swan.


----------



## TeeShot (11 Apr 2019)

The peace and quiet of the Trent and Mersey canal. Whilst 150 yards away in the background the M6 thunders by


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Apr 2019)

It's the Exe again... but celebrating getting the Devon Colnago out...


----------



## iandg (11 Apr 2019)

Rode out to Bayble Pier this evening


----------



## Azzurrinick (12 Apr 2019)

Summer last year in Lechlade


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2019)

Sywell Reservoir and my Marin this morning.


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Apr 2019)

Robinson posing in front of a couple of Cambridge bridges over the Cam;


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Apr 2019)

Fen Drayton lakes, near St Ives, and my CX.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Apr 2019)




----------



## Specialeyes (15 Apr 2019)

My Kuota in front of a typically grey Bristol Channel on Minehead Sea Front - my childhood home - and the stunning revelation that Minehead now has a Greggs!


----------



## Kernow_T (16 Apr 2019)

Black Head, Trenarren, Nr St Austell
1300 16/4/19


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Apr 2019)

This afternoon


Lofthouse Beck, as it meanders through the (now landscaped, & _country park-ed,_ Lofthouse Pit site









https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3767452


Looking up the hill; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1630674

It's far better surfaced than it uses to be, even a year ago!!
(near the top of the climb, towards the golf-course)

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214219597956171&set=a.10213583654737988&type=3&theater


----------



## Bonno (19 Apr 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2019)

The fishing lakes at Castle Ashby


----------



## Kernow_T (19 Apr 2019)

Twice in a week, albeit this time on a new stead, why not?


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (20 Apr 2019)




----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2019)

Ride out to Blandford Forum


----------



## southcoast (22 Apr 2019)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 463566
> 
> 
> Ride out to Blandford Forum



Watch out for the fly.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2019)

I succumbed many years ago when they first made an appearance. 
Not at all pleasant, black splotches to my lower legs that needed medical attention.


----------



## tyred (22 Apr 2019)




----------



## oldwheels (24 Apr 2019)

Loch na Keal with Gribune cliffs and Isle of Eorsa in background this morning. The only sensible time to cycle here is before 1000 as we are now in the silly season.


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (27 Apr 2019)

Burnbeck pier


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2019)

No visible water but when you stand near this drain cover you can hear water running .





Not good when you need a wee ...


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Apr 2019)

You could say that there's visible water in those big fluffy white things in the sky


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2019)

The small river that runs past the Castle theatre in Wellingborough .


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2019)

Sutton Cheney, my coffee stop this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2019)

Hardwater Mill, on the Nene, and my CX, with an Archimedes' Screw in the background...


----------



## Kernow_T (30 Apr 2019)

The end of the road!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2019)

Pitsford Res, on today's ride.


----------



## tyred (2 May 2019)




----------



## pjd57 (3 May 2019)

Forth and Clyde canal at Cawder Wharf.


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2019)

The River Deben in Easton this afternoon


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 May 2019)

I've just started having a problem posting photos to the group. 
I used to tap " upload a file" and the camera gallery would open for me to select a photo.
Now when I try I get a dialogue box with the choice of Camera / Video or file download. 
I've spent a few hours trying different things and searching online but so far no joy. 
Anyone experienced similar? 
Android user


----------



## dave r (8 May 2019)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've just started having a problem posting photos to the group.
> I used to tap " upload a file" and the camera gallery would open for me to select a photo.
> Now when I try I get a dialogue box with the choice of Camera / Video or file download.
> I've spent a few hours trying different things and searching online but so far no joy.
> ...



I suspect you'll need to use file download, on my tablet I get the choice camera, camcorder or files, in my case files opens the photo gallery, camera opens up the camera to take a photo.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 May 2019)

A trip past the RNLI a few days ago


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I suspect you'll need to use file download, on my tablet I get the choice camera, camcorder or files, in my case files opens the photo gallery, camera opens up the camera to take a photo.



Many thanks, that sorted it. For some reason it was linking to a PDF that had been sent to me. I managed to navigate back to the gallery.
One more question if I may, is it best to select "Thumbnail" or "Full Image" when posting to the group.
EDIT:
Answered my own question. I selected " Thumbnail " when I click the picture the full version shows.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 May 2019)

The Old Lifeboat Station on Poole Quay


----------



## dave r (8 May 2019)

Tenkaykev said:


> Many thanks, that sorted it. For some reason it was linking to a PDF that had been sent to me. I managed to navigate back to the gallery.
> One more question if I may, is it best to select "Thumbnail" or "Full Image" when posting to the group.
> EDIT:
> Answered my own question. I selected " Thumbnail " when I click the picture the full version shows.



it depends on what you want to post, sometimes you'll want the full image, sometimes a thumbnail is all thats needed. Its interesting to note that devices vary, my phone is diferent to my tablet, it gives me downloads not files.


----------



## tyred (10 May 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2019)

Billing Marina and my Koga


----------



## geocycle (11 May 2019)

On the prom in Morecambe


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (12 May 2019)

Blagdon lake


----------



## pjd57 (12 May 2019)

across the Clyde in today's sunshine to the Waverley.
Apparently it won't be sailing this year.


----------



## contadino (14 May 2019)

Activity center, rother valley park



__ contadino
__ 14 May 2019


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2019)

MBIFO Sywell Reservoir earlier today


----------



## dave r (16 May 2019)

Earlswood Lake on my ride out this morning.


----------



## Kernow_T (19 May 2019)

Clay Trail Oasis Paradise (bar the climbs) 
Hardtail spin, mid-Cornwall
18/5/19 1200


----------



## tyred (19 May 2019)




----------



## dave r (20 May 2019)

Middleton Hall my coffee stop this morning


----------



## TheDoctor (20 May 2019)

Beside the Whakatane river at sunset.


----------



## tyred (20 May 2019)




----------



## Salty seadog (21 May 2019)

Grove Ferry, on my ride to work.


----------



## Kernow_T (22 May 2019)

A few hours on the MTB in Bora Bora this morning... or was it the South Coast of Cornwall? Difficult to tell


----------



## Zipp2001 (23 May 2019)




----------



## mcshroom (23 May 2019)

A trip down to Seascale beach at lunchtime.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 May 2019)

Here is me and my hired bike in front of the lighthouse at Formentor on Mallorca, and the Med in the background


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 May 2019)

The Canal Basin in Edinburgh


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2019)

Bottom of Jacobs Ladder - PS - I used the bridleway to the 'left' like a good boy - not the 'paved area' you can see


----------



## NorthernDave (25 May 2019)

Thorner, this morning:


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2019)

MBIFO of the Castle Ashby fishing lakes


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (27 May 2019)

Cheddar Res


----------



## tyred (28 May 2019)




----------



## nagden (30 May 2019)

Not a lot of water I am afraid. There is a weir in the background. This Is the River Guel which runs underground for a few kilomètres before it surfaces again Just before This spot.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 May 2019)

Canal Basin Edinburgh


----------



## Salty seadog (31 May 2019)

Another one on my commute.


----------



## Zipp2001 (1 Jun 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2019)

Gayhurst fishing lakes


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jun 2019)

Poole Park Lake


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jun 2019)

I think this used to be a ford.


----------



## nagden (2 Jun 2019)

A bit more water than my last effort. Was the sight of a water mill.


----------



## fatjel (2 Jun 2019)

Burryport , wales


----------



## stoatsngroats (2 Jun 2019)

A short ride in West Sussex, just a total of 6 miles, but in beautiful weather. The Turkish Green, with Mrs SnG aboard, enjoyed her 2nd ride out this weekend, for a total of 15 miles, which is settling her worries about these folders, and her enjoyment of such a simple bike, was fascinating to see, as she has ridden her ebike for a lot of miles, and was worried she might not have much energy/strength to go back to one without any pedal assist.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jun 2019)

Waterloo Lake at Roundhay Park this morning


----------



## Con (3 Jun 2019)

seeing as my taxi was in for a service today and the sun was out we went for a little ride and ended up in madeley so I took a picture It makes the place look nice which is surprising because it isn't.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jun 2019)

Sheffield & Rotherham canal


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jun 2019)

Bridgewater Canal* en route the other day for a train from crewe.

Unloaded junk is to make four espressos to power me on my way.
* edited - bit of mindslip meant I originally called it something else.


----------



## nagden (10 Jun 2019)

The lake at Saint Évroult Notre Dame du Bois, with my old French Tourer.


----------



## Zipp2001 (11 Jun 2019)




----------



## Blue Hills (11 Jun 2019)

Zipp2001 said:


> View attachment 470309


Where?


----------



## Zipp2001 (11 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Where?



I live on the other side of the pond in a little town called Winchendon in Massachusetts (US).


----------



## Sharky (12 Jun 2019)

Not getting my bike out in this weather, but here is a picture of some water, right outside our house!


----------



## tyred (13 Jun 2019)




----------



## Phaeton (14 Jun 2019)

Side of the canal


----------



## Bianchi boy (14 Jun 2019)

Happy Valley , Llandudno summer 2018


----------



## Katherine (15 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> View attachment 469820
> 
> 
> Bridgewater Canal* en route the other day for a train from crewe.
> ...


I recognise that junction! What did you think of the route in the end?


----------



## Zipp2001 (15 Jun 2019)

Well I guess the trail turned into a river.


----------



## Tizme (15 Jun 2019)

Shurton Ford:


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Jun 2019)

Katherine said:


> I recognise that junction! What did you think of the route in the end?


You mean the loop or the bridgewater?
Loop very good - was amazed to find something so nice and long from bolton - didn't know about it before.
Bridgewater I have been along a few times. On the way north 10 days before I shadowed it on a main road as it was very early in the morning - 4 to 5am.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jun 2019)

What a grey day! The Exe... I didn't cycle straight on any further...


----------



## Phaeton (16 Jun 2019)

Rothervalley Country Park


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2019)

It's Topsham, and the Exe, and another sunset... with the Falcon:


----------



## ren531 (21 Jun 2019)

Lancasters millennium bridge and river Lune


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2019)

River Nene at Hardwater mill and a bit of my finger


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (23 Jun 2019)

My birthday ride today


----------



## Threevok (23 Jun 2019)

Sunday morning at the local organic bike wash


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jun 2019)

From Sustrans route 78 near Benderloch yesterday. Oban off to the left and Mull in the far distance. If you look carefully for a white speck that is the marker for Lady Rock.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jun 2019)

MBIFO the Exeter Ship Canal:


----------



## ChrisEyles (24 Jun 2019)

Riding back home from Exmoor along the river Haddeo this afternoon.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Jun 2019)

in front of the Ardrossan to Brodick ferry.


----------



## mudsticks (26 Jun 2019)

An evening ride to the beach for a swim and chips, in good company.

Wahed off the dust of the day, golden evening sun. 

Not a bad after work treat


----------



## mudsticks (26 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> River Nene at Hardwater mill and a bit of my finger
> 
> View attachment 472046



Phew.. I though that was an alien ship coming into land, for a moment there.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Phew.. I though that was an alien ship coming into land, for a moment there.



Nah just a fat finger


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jun 2019)

At Dawlish:


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2019)




----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (28 Jun 2019)

Tar Steps Exmoor


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Jun 2019)

MBIFO the English Channel, at Budleigh Salterton:


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2019)

One from the archives.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jul 2019)

A brook in Blewbury.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jul 2019)

More Exe... I hasten to add that the pint of lager on the quayside wasn't mine!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2019)

Damp rear tyre in Geddington ford


----------



## pjd57 (6 Jul 2019)

The Tay today , north of Perth


----------



## pjd57 (6 Jul 2019)

In Perth


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jul 2019)

that bike has an interesting colour scheme.

What vintage?


----------



## pjd57 (6 Jul 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> that bike has an interesting colour scheme.
> 
> What vintage?


It's only 2 years old.
A bog standard Voodoo CX from Halfords.


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jul 2019)

interesting - it looks like a throwback to certain late 70s/mid 80s things.

Do wear your leggings/warmers when riding it.


----------



## pjd57 (6 Jul 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> interesting - it looks like a throwback to certain late 70s/mid 80s things.
> 
> Do wear your leggings/warmers when riding it.






today it was cycle shorts.
Long sleeve base layer.
Short sleeve top.
Light gilet.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2019)

MBIFO of Hardwater mill


----------



## mudsticks (7 Jul 2019)

This is why I need a kick stand. 

It looks like my bike has died


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2019)

I guess there's some water under the bridge.. It certainly isn't deep and wide!!


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Jul 2019)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 474377
> 
> 
> This is why I need a kick stand.
> ...


Sidmuff!


----------



## mudsticks (11 Jul 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Sidmuff!



Tis too.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jul 2019)

A quick stop at Needham Lakes this afternoon


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2019)

MBIFO The River Nene, on today's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jul 2019)

MBIFO boats ad water, and in the setting sun's rays...


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jul 2019)

pjd57 could you be a bit more specific on location ? North of Perth I assume is on the west bank where I aim to go if possible from the C&CC site at Scone sometime later this year.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jul 2019)

Pushing it a bit perhaps but there is lots of water. Ardnamurchan from Glengorm on Mull today. The lighthouse cannot be seen from this angle. Canna in the far distance.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2019)

MBIFO Wadenhoe lock this morning


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (21 Jul 2019)

Wells


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jul 2019)

River Conon near Beauly. The road down from Maryburgh is a bit rough in bits so MB is best.


----------



## Spokesmann (28 Jul 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2019)

MBIFO Sywell Reservoir


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2019)




----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jul 2019)

My bike in front of a fountain/pond in a trading estate.







And in front of the Thames in Abingdon.


----------



## philk56 (29 Jul 2019)

One of my favourite spots in my second home, Kings Park overlooking the Swan River, Perth WA.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2019)

MBIFO in front of a reed filled pond, at Pitsford Res, with a man in waders paddling around clearing out the aforementioned reeds...


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Aug 2019)

MBIFO the Drôme, at Blacons


----------



## wheresthetorch (3 Aug 2019)

Down on Rustington beach.


----------



## Kernow_T (9 Aug 2019)

Trying to outrun the tempest in Cornwall's Clay Country


----------



## pjd57 (10 Aug 2019)

looking down the Clyde from Bowling, during the monsoon that never happened today.


----------



## sheddy (10 Aug 2019)

Needs a clean...


----------



## pjd57 (10 Aug 2019)

sheddy said:


> Needs a clean...
> 
> View attachment 479488


Is that something the magnet fishers dragged out the canal ?


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2019)

A couple of photos by the Thames this morning. 






Wallingford 






Shillingford.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2019)

MBIFO a backwater that feeds the Nene.


----------



## TimmoUK (15 Aug 2019)

Symonds Yat Rock


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2019)

Ravensthorpe reservoir and my Pollard


----------



## Goldy (17 Aug 2019)

Out for a quick blast this morning


----------



## plantfit (17 Aug 2019)

River (upper) Witham, Bassingham Lincolnshire


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Aug 2019)

MBIFO water / bridge / railings in Henley-on-Thames.

Pretty much covers it.


----------



## tyred (17 Aug 2019)




----------



## Jenkins (18 Aug 2019)

Some puddles, the River Orwell & the Orwell Bridge


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2019)

A duck pond near my house on today's ride.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Aug 2019)

At the end of last year a spring developed under the road in Nacton - it now produces quite a lot of water.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2019)

Sywell Reservoir earlier today


----------



## Goldy (22 Aug 2019)




----------



## Tilley (23 Aug 2019)

My trike on recent canal trips.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2019)

New Lyveden Beild


----------



## Foghat (24 Aug 2019)

Stage 20 of this year's Tour de France may have failed to make it over the Cormet de Roselend due to mudslides, but a few days later the pass was clear again, and I stopped overlooking the Lac de Roselend on the way up from Beaufort (doing the excellent Bourg-Moûtiers-Albertville-Beaufort--Bourg loop). 

Fortunately the temperature had cooled a bit from the 41C my Garmin recorded in shade in the Isère valley the week before.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Aug 2019)

MBIFO Water ( The Thames) , a Church, a thatch and on a bridge.


----------



## flatflr (25 Aug 2019)

A bit of water (and mud) here


----------



## oldwheels (25 Aug 2019)

Loch na Gualine Dubh near Tobermory. A favourite wild swimming spot for those keen on that sort of thing. Commonly called Gooliegoo by locals.


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (26 Aug 2019)

Little village Bleadney near Wedmore I came across


----------



## Jenkins (26 Aug 2019)

Water guns doing their thing on the fields, with a bonus (disused) water tower in the background from this afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2019)

An early morning picture of my Dunelt and Sywell reservoir.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2019)

Between Whitehills and Portsoy on the Banffshire coast.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2019)

MBIFO the lake in Overstone Park.


----------



## flatflr (31 Aug 2019)

Going to update my bike in front of some water photo. How about my bike on the sea?


----------



## booze and cake (4 Sep 2019)

We're a bit short of waterfalls in central London, so Olafur Eliasson has built one for us outside Tate Modern for his new exhibition.
https://www.standard.co.uk/go/londo...ate-modern-exhibition-waterfall-a4185486.html


----------



## Dezzie71 (5 Sep 2019)

From a road trip to beautiful Bewdley


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2019)

Bike , mist and water


----------



## Spokesmann (8 Sep 2019)




----------



## GM (8 Sep 2019)

I don't normally cut through the park on the way home, but I had to make use of their facilities.....


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2019)

MBIFO a decent Carp lake behind the Washlands, on yesterday's ride..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Sep 2019)

_Calder & Hebble Navigation Canal_
Horbury Bridge
Tuesday 10th

A642 Wakefield - Huddersfield road, crossing the bridge







My bike is approximately, where the boat is moored, in this picture
(map below pic)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/952094


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Sep 2019)

Sunday 1st September

Joanne, taken as I was riding too
_Aire & Calder Navigation Canal_
Towpath, between Lock Lane, & Kings Road Lock (bottom of Foxholes Lane)
Altofts 






This photograph is taken from the bridge, seen in my image
We rode along the 'right-hand' (south-east) bank, as seen in the link

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3278137


----------



## Skanker (14 Sep 2019)

Walton on Thames, parked on my boats roof, because I was too lazy to ride it anywhere today after spending 5 hours converting it back to pedal power!
It will be posted up for sale soon if anyone might be interested, the bike that is, the boat is my home so that’s not for sale (can’t sleep on my bike, not again anyway).


----------



## Jenkins (14 Sep 2019)




----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2019)

Washlands, again, and my Trek, again..


----------



## Bonno (16 Sep 2019)

Ipswich harbour


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Sep 2019)

Cycling home from babysitting our granddaughter


----------



## GM (16 Sep 2019)

Tenkaykev said:


> Cycling home from babysitting our granddaughter
> 
> View attachment 485456




A like for the Bromie, and the nice level horizon


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2019)

MBIFO Pitsford Res..


----------



## pjd57 (17 Sep 2019)

Kincardine bridge


----------



## pjd57 (19 Sep 2019)

lovely afternoon so I took the scenic route home, along the Clyde and the Kelvin


----------



## Zipp2001 (22 Sep 2019)

Road bike ride one day, trail bike the next, and water wherever I go.


----------



## hoopdriver (23 Sep 2019)

On the seafront at Bexhill-on-Sea


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2019)

Looking over the River Deben to the area I normally cycle around


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2019)

MBIFO the Iron Aquaduct, and some swans, on yesterday's ride.


----------



## Zipp2001 (30 Sep 2019)

A day by the lake.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Sep 2019)

Mine and some other Kingpins in front of the Thames in Abingdon yesterday.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2019)

MBIFO Hinwick house lake earlier today.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2019)

A flooded lane near Market Bosworth


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2019)

Our tandem and the beach at Centre parcs in Woburn forest .


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2019)

Our tandem and the other end of the lake from yesterday's picture


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2019)

MBIFO a spume covered Nene, on today's ride past the canoe centre.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Oct 2019)

River Yealm and my Spa


----------



## hoopdriver (3 Oct 2019)

A dazzling sunrise, low tide, shimmering beach sands and a taut blue sky came together for this image on the seafront at Hastings


----------



## IrishAl (3 Oct 2019)

Ardglass County Down, NI


----------



## Zipp2001 (5 Oct 2019)

Out in my backyard again.


----------



## addictfreak (6 Oct 2019)




----------



## addictfreak (6 Oct 2019)




----------



## addictfreak (8 Oct 2019)

River Tyne, with Millenium Bridge, Tyne Bridge and the Sage


----------



## Algarvecycling (8 Oct 2019)

An evening ride recently on the MTB.





A coastal MTB ride.


----------



## mudsticks (8 Oct 2019)

Drowned trees in a drowned ria.

Slightly drowned rat cyclist this avo too.. 

I'll spare you that image, tho


----------



## Zipp2001 (12 Oct 2019)

Fall in New England


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2019)

Rushden lakes and my old faithful Marin


----------



## mudsticks (12 Oct 2019)

Welcome water points along the way... 😊


----------



## tyred (13 Oct 2019)




----------



## Algarvecycling (16 Oct 2019)

Portimao, Algarve. 
Went out for a 114km spin today via S.B. Messines, Silves and Portimao.


----------



## Zimbob (17 Oct 2019)

Does this count?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Oct 2019)

Currently on tour in Southern Spain


----------



## Jenkins (18 Oct 2019)

I've probably used this bike/water combo before, but the Spa Elan over the River Gipping from this afternoon


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Oct 2019)

A water feature opposite London Bridge Station. Just looks like a big puddle to me.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2019)

Swollen river Nene in Denford this morning


----------



## Phaeton (27 Oct 2019)

Another well swollen river the Ryton, it doesn't normally touch the depth marker


----------



## Phaeton (29 Oct 2019)

Can't fully get the prospective on how deep the water is but you can sort of see where the bike was in the first picyure


----------



## footloose crow (30 Oct 2019)

Southern Brittany - late September






Mounts Bay, Penzance.


----------



## craigwend (31 Oct 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (2 Nov 2019)

MBIFO le Bez, near St Roman:


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2019)

Pitsford reservoir this morning.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Nov 2019)

MBIFO a lock being replaced on the Chesterfield canal, apparently the more they are used the better it is for them, these were only replaced 18 years ago but it is on a very very quiet stretch.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Nov 2019)

The first two pictures are when I thought it was in quite a flow, I often ride through & don't get my feet or legs wet, the second two was how it was today never seen it like this before.

16th June 2019











3rd November 2019


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Nov 2019)

My favourite ride involving water this year. Lligwy beach Anglesey, about 8am in March. It was so incredibly peaceful


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2019)

Lough Gartan


----------



## plantfit (8 Nov 2019)

A bit difficult to get a picture without water just lately, here's my Hercules near the flooded river Witham Norton Disney Lincolnshire


----------



## Phaeton (10 Nov 2019)

Another comparison photo this was on a nice day in May







This was today, the level has gone down quite a bit, it was clear that the bench had been under water to at least the seat level


----------



## Jenkins (10 Nov 2019)

The River Deben at Wickham Market


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2019)

This was taken yesterday at Reybridge Lac








ock. I took my Carlton Kermesse out for a spin.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2019)

If you half close your eyes the picture looks a lot better !


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2019)

Kinwalsey Lane this morning, a little bit of shallow standing water and mud, like there was in Harvest Hill lane, There was a little bit on Vicarage Hill in Middleton as well.







Barston Ford on the way back today, it wasn't very deep.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2019)

My bike over the (somewhat clagged up) River Gipping in Ipswich with additional water in the approaching rain cloud that I'm currently sheltering in the pub from.


----------



## geocycle (16 Nov 2019)

Coniston today!


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2019)

My Sid Mottram on the causeway by Harold Bridge .

To the left are flooded fields to the right the flooded road .


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2019)

Beryl's and Boscombe beach


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Nov 2019)

Abington Park lake, on this morning's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Nov 2019)

The forecast sun didn't appear (quelle surprise!), so a watery not-sunset at Topsham is the best I can do.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2019)

My CX, a reed cutting boat, and the Northampton Arm of the canal, on today's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Nov 2019)

Topsham and the Exe again... some sun at last!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2019)

This picture of my Carlton Kermesse was taken yesterday. It is in water rather than in front of .


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2019)

A big muddy puddle behind the gate


----------



## tyred (2 Dec 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (8 Dec 2019)

The Exe, again... from a worm's-eye view...


----------



## chriswoody (8 Dec 2019)

I've posted this in the shelters thread as well, but hey it can also go here! My Kona in front of Angelsbecksteich yesterday.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Dec 2019)

I may have posted before but canny remember...Chester Weir


----------



## Jenkins (15 Dec 2019)

Last night's downpour had left things a trifle damp on this morning's ride


----------



## tyred (20 Dec 2019)

Astelleen Waterfall in the Derryveagh Mountains


----------



## Jenkins (23 Dec 2019)

A field in Holton St. Mary today - it's been a tad wet!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2019)

The river Nene by Whitworths this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2020)

Further up the Nene, the canoe centre by Brackmills, on today's ride.

😊


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2020)

Sywell reservoir this morning and my new to Synapse


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2020)

A local stream, and my CX, on yesterday's ride.


----------



## Captain Sensible (7 Jan 2020)

St Michaels Mount. Day 1 LEJOG 2012


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2020)

A fast flowing river on the links


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Jan 2020)

Cheddar reservoir on my New Years break ride


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2020)

Castle Ashby fishing lakes


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

My bike in front of the beautifully named Beutwangsee near Nürtingen in south Germany.

In summer this picture is near impossible because the place is rammed.


----------



## pjd57 (14 Jan 2020)

At Dumbarton castle yesterday. Just before the storm.
Familiar location which I have posted before.
Big difference yesterday, much more water than normal. The rocks and mud had all vanished


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2020)

This amount of water came as a bit of a shock this afternoon . Reybridge Lacock. I had to use the raised walkway the other side to cross.


----------



## postman (19 Jan 2020)

A park the park in Otley Leeds 21.My all time fave place,so near home twelve miles only.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2020)

Mbifo one of the lakes at Harrold country park this morning






And the residents waiting to be fed .


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2020)

Underneath the arches 🎶


----------



## Over the Ord (7 Feb 2020)

Loch Saorach.
My second outing this year after a number of years of the bike.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2020)

My Dawes Shadow this afternoon at Reybridge Lacock.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Feb 2020)

MBIFO a Spring in Kingsthorpe village on today's ride.


----------



## craigwend (16 Feb 2020)

The road is to the left...


----------



## Bonno (17 Feb 2020)

Guadalest reservoir, Alicante..


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2020)

Cosby this morning


----------



## Jenkins (21 Feb 2020)

Unfortunately it was low tide, so this wil have to be "Your bike in front of some mud". In the background is the Klaipeda waiting for the rising tide so it could carry on up the Orwell to Ipswich Port


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2020)

The usual bridge but a sunny day , less water and a different bike .


----------



## geocycle (6 Mar 2020)

Do you know Killington services, the one on the m6 with the lake? Well here it is from the end furthest from the services.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2020)

One from this morning's ride at castle Ashby lakes.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2020)

My coffee stop at Braunston Marina this morning.


----------



## srj10 (19 Mar 2020)

Ashton,Gourock


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2020)

My bike at one of the local fishing lakes


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2020)

My Look on Hardwater crossing .


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2020)

Duck pond West Ilsey.


----------



## Smudge (23 Mar 2020)

Had to get out for a while today in this great weather.


----------



## anothersam (23 Mar 2020)

How about on top of?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2020)

I took this picture of my Carlton Clubman on a bridge over the Byde Brook Lacock.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Mar 2020)

This was used elsewhere yesterday, & may even feature earlier in this thread, but, what the heck!

Monday 23rd

_Kirkthorpe Weir_
(River Calder)







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...sluice-gates-warmfield-cum-heath#.XnkCY0B2vIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2675880


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Mar 2020)

Tuesday 24th, during my 'allowed exercise'

I'd been to see wife at her office (only 2 in it) & rode past (well... around) this on the way home
Not a bridge, but....


_Sharlston Dam_
(off) The Green
Sharlston
















Seen on OS map, by Dam Head Wood; https://www.sharlstonparishcouncil.gov.uk/sharlston/

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmdWWH0aTdI


Mentioned here; https://www.heritagegateway.org.uk/Gateway/Results_Single.aspx?uid=7071&resourceID=105

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5670642


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Mar 2020)

Exploring the new paths in a local country park.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Exploring the new paths in a local country park.


Certainly not the Upton, between Pontefract & Doncaster!!
There's no floating prams, dead dogs, or burnt out cars


----------



## shnjmsn (25 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> Had to get out for a while today in this great weather.
> 
> View attachment 510008
> 
> ...



I recognise that path ! Great the new bridge is finally open :-)


----------



## Smudge (25 Mar 2020)

shnjmsn said:


> I recognise that path ! Great the new bridge is finally open :-)



Yes, not been up there to have a look at it yet.


----------



## Fifelad (2 Apr 2020)

In the Alps 2 years ago Morzine-Avoriaz loop


----------



## Jenkins (2 Apr 2020)

From today's ride - not a duck pond or water feature, this just hasn't drained away or evaporated since the wet winter.


----------



## Algarvecycling (3 Apr 2020)




----------



## EltonFrog (5 Apr 2020)

MBIFO of the pond in East Hagbourne.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Apr 2020)

It seems like the long, wet winter is a distant memory


----------



## And (15 Apr 2020)

Carsington - very quiet today


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Apr 2020)

MBIFO and in some water on today's wet ride.

☔ ☔ ☔


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2020)

MBIFO the River Nene, and under Barnes Meadow flyover, on today's ride to the fruit & veg market..


----------



## Jenkins (27 Apr 2020)

A pond somewhere off road in Trimley this afternoon


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Apr 2020)

And in some water...


----------



## pjd57 (30 Apr 2020)

Forth and Clyde canal at Firhill.
Really tight one to go through. No line of sight , narrow cobbled path and nothing to stop you going in the water.


----------



## Over the Ord (1 May 2020)

Dunnet head in the background.


----------



## flake99please (4 May 2020)

River Almond. Near Kirkliston.


----------



## ozboz (4 May 2020)




----------



## Fab Foodie (4 May 2020)

Couple of local rides in the last weeks....


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2020)

Dallington Brook, and my Trek Fuel EX9 on our final ride..


----------



## EltonFrog (7 May 2020)

The Kingpin in front of a stream in Blewbury that used to feed a busy watercress farm in the village.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 May 2020)

MBIFO some water by Northampton Boat Club, and a possible Egret sighting!!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 May 2020)

And..... MBIFO a waterfall.


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2020)

Felixstowe seafront this afternoon


----------



## shnjmsn (9 May 2020)

A muddy river Parrett in Somerset........


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 May 2020)

Kingsdown beach an hour ago....


----------



## Jenkins (9 May 2020)

The Clock Pond in Felixstowe's Spa Gardens this afternoon


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Kingsdown beach an hour ago....
> 
> View attachment 521099


What a difference a day makes...0845 this morning....


----------



## Once a Wheeler (11 May 2020)

Two in one, in front of water and in front of a church:
https://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/compositepost-jpg.520789/


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 May 2020)

Been nowhere near any water for two months, so couple from last year.




Moelfre, Anglesey




Footbridge, Chester


----------



## And (11 May 2020)

Beresford Dale (no longer a vehicular RoW)






Tissington Ford


----------



## kj92 (11 May 2020)

Specialeyes said:


> View attachment 405581
> 
> Michelina, Servadei and Colnago by the Adriatic in Rimini and the currently-being-restored Bianchi Folgore by the Thames Estuari at Southend on Si
> 
> View attachment 405582



👋👋👋 hello, fellow Southendian (well, I'm actually a Westcliffian over here!) 

... or have I got it completely wrong, and you were just visiting?


----------



## Specialeyes (11 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> 👋👋👋 hello, fellow Southendian (well, I'm actually a Westcliffian over here!)
> 
> ... or have I got it completely wrong, and you were just visiting?



No, you're completely right 
I live in Leigh, near Belfairs Woods, which I've just been for a blast round for my daily exercise!


----------



## kj92 (11 May 2020)

Specialeyes said:


> No, you're completely right
> I live in Leigh, near Belfairs Woods, which I've just been for a blast round for my daily exercise!



Lovely area! I've had two attempts to get to the Belfair Woods via the Prittlewell Brook but I keep getting lost en route 😂


----------



## Zipp2001 (12 May 2020)




----------



## Eziemnaik (12 May 2020)

Pou de Forada - oldest wellspring in Ibiza? 2nd century BC
Used since then as a festival location (Bacchus celebrations -orgies???), most notably harvests, up untill today serves in the similar way


----------



## BianchiVirgin (12 May 2020)

Lough Island Reevy resevoir.


----------



## kj92 (12 May 2020)

BianchiVirgin said:


> Lough Island Reevy resevoir.
> View attachment 521744


What a beautiful photo 🤩


----------



## BianchiVirgin (12 May 2020)

😊😊😊


----------



## Jenkins (12 May 2020)

Ipswich waterfront this afternoon


----------



## Mrs M (12 May 2020)

Good time earlier this year


----------



## TheDoctor (14 May 2020)

One from the archives here.
A borrowed bike on Matahina Dam, in NZs Bay of Plenty.


----------



## Jenkins (15 May 2020)

Kirton Brook reduced to a trickle in the current dry spell


----------



## southcoast (15 May 2020)

Down by the the seaside.


----------



## Brooks (16 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Ipswich waterfront this afternoon
> View attachment 521813


Had a cracking weekend in Ipswich this time last years, went to Felixstowe, Woodbridge and did a cracking route from Dunwich as well. Lovely part of the world.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 May 2020)

Burgh Island


----------



## Phaeton (16 May 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Burgh Island
> 
> View attachment 522733


I think I'd rather be there than here


----------



## Dave 123 (16 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I think I'd rather be there than here



As long as you are somewhere....


----------



## Phaeton (17 May 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> As long as you are somewhere....


I am I am & earlier I was here, but now I'm somewhere else







Drakeholes on the Chesterfield canal looking towards Wiseton


----------



## And (19 May 2020)

Two from today - Blithfield Reservoir, Staffordshire (great causeway!)





...and after Brian's 'bonkers' ford at Ide (https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-picture-of-the-day-wheres-yours.117414/post-6000529), possibly the UK's shortest ford at Croxden, Staffordshire


----------



## shnjmsn (20 May 2020)

Bishop's Palace, Wells this afternoon...... hot hot hot


----------



## EltonFrog (20 May 2020)

Over a little hump back bridge in between Hagbourne and Blewbury


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2020)

MBIFO a backwater, under the rusty bridge, beside the River Nene on today's ride.


----------



## pjd57 (22 May 2020)

On the Forth and Clyde canal at Maryhill


----------



## Jenkins (24 May 2020)

Heading up the river bank along the River Deben this afternoon


----------



## EltonFrog (25 May 2020)

MBIFO of the Thames near Oxford.


----------



## Jenkins (25 May 2020)

Another visit to Ipswich waterfront, with the sailing barge Victor mored up.


----------



## flake99please (26 May 2020)

Torduff reservoir


----------



## flake99please (26 May 2020)

Clubbiedean reservoir


----------



## Phaeton (26 May 2020)

Where are these secret places?


----------



## flake99please (26 May 2020)

Harlaw reservoir


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 May 2020)




----------



## flake99please (26 May 2020)

Harlaw reservoir (from the other end)


----------



## flake99please (26 May 2020)

Thriepmuir reservoir


----------



## Jenkins (26 May 2020)

Another shot of the River Deben - this time from further up at Melton


----------



## Zipp2001 (28 May 2020)




----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 May 2020)

Tittesworth reservoir in the frame (if you look carefully...)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 May 2020)

Today, during a 'potter around'

1.
_Barnsley Cana_l (an 'orphaned section' of...)
Walton Pit site (now a 'Country Park)






Photo 3 is the closest; http://www.penninewaterways.co.uk/barnsley/ba33.htm


Looking the other way; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1576014


----------



## JRTemple (31 May 2020)

London


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2020)

MBIFO the lake, and beside a Bush, in a local golf club on yesterday's ride.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 May 2020)

On my new commute following the River Elz, with the Kandel peak in the Black Forest in the background, (and the industrial area carefully hidden by trees in the left).

Google view here...


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2020)

A somewhat overgrown village pond in Tostock on today's outing


----------



## Brooks (2 Jun 2020)

Island Gardens, isle of Dogs.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jun 2020)

MBIFO of the river Thames in Moulsford near the setting of Wind in the Willows.


----------



## Mfezela (5 Jun 2020)




----------



## Zipp2001 (6 Jun 2020)




----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Jun 2020)

Zipp2001 said:


> View attachment 528000



That is the most tasteless object I think I've ever seen. 

I love it!


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2020)

Zipp2001 said:


> View attachment 528000



Anyone who the personality to ride that has my respect...


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jun 2020)

Zipp2001 said:


> View attachment 528000


Nice pic but am appalled to see that you appear to have poached a swan from the water, resined it, fired a paintgun at it, then bolted on bits from your spares bin.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2020)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## robjh (7 Jun 2020)

The Mosel in the background, last summer


----------



## CanucksTraveller (7 Jun 2020)

This is at the town fountain on the Broadway in Letchworth.


----------



## Mark pallister (7 Jun 2020)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jun 2020)

_Storm Clouds Gather_

'Stanley Ferry'
The Grade 1 cast-iron aquaduct can be seen, with its early 80's sucessor, slightly hidden to its left
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal, crossing the River Calder

I was heading home from work yesterday (circa 14:30), & was going to ride upstream, along the 'R C', & pass through NewLands Woods






From slightly closer
I went along the 'dismantled railway' as the Calder banking was
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4907912


If you scroll down, to the B&W picture of a steam-locomotive reversed to the water, with a large 'metal box', that's what ran on the line
https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Ferry-Lane-Photos.html


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Jun 2020)

Haversham Arches, I have a long relationship with this particular space, from swimming and fishing in and on the river when I was a kid to really appreciating it as part of my regular dog walking route now, just wish the lockdown walkers would treat it with a little more respect


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Jun 2020)

Essex's very own tropical island - Osea Island.
I understand that there's a four hour window to get across the causeway and that you are actually allowed onto the foreshore.
Next time I go I'll research the tides in advance.
Interesting place - you can stay there for grades of megabucks.
Would be interested to hear from any of you folks who have ventured over the causeway.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Another shot of the River Deben - this time from further up at Melton
> View attachment 525270


The wreck in the middle of this picture is apparently called Alpha and turns out not only to have been a fishing boat, but was also used as a minesweeper in the second world war according to a piece in the local paper (warning, if you click the link make sure you have ad blockers turned on as it's one of the Archant titles)
https://www.eadt.co.uk/news/the-alpha-ship-moored-in-river-deben-1-6692669


----------



## And (11 Jun 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> View attachment 528850
> 
> 
> Essex's very own tropical island - Osea Island.
> ...


This is a great example of why I love this forum - I didn't know about Osea Island, now I do! looks like a lovely, if somewhat expensive, place to stay.


----------



## And (11 Jun 2020)

Heathcote Mere (tbh, it's more like a pond)


----------



## tyred (12 Jun 2020)




----------



## Blue Hills (13 Jun 2020)

And said:


> This is a great example of why I love this forum - I didn't know about Osea Island, now I do! looks like a lovely, if somewhat expensive, place to stay.


Thanks. You can't actually get to that point with a car unless you have a very good reason. The unsigned road has a barrier on it some time before the island and the only other way is the long path round the estuary.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2020)

River Nene by earls Barton earlier today


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Jun 2020)

The Grand Western Canal near Tiverton today


----------



## Willd (13 Jun 2020)

River Swift, without much water in it


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jun 2020)

Not sure exactly what is it or where exactly it is, I wasn't lost just didn't know exactly where I was as it were.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Not sure exactly what is it or where exactly it is, I wasn't lost just didn't know exactly where I was as it were.



Sounds like a good ride to me...


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sounds like a good ride to me...


It was until


----------



## flake99please (18 Jun 2020)

NCR754 between Ratho & Broxburn.


----------



## Solocle (18 Jun 2020)

2019 highlights


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2020)

Pitsford promenade earlier today.


----------



## flake99please (20 Jun 2020)

Harlaw reservoir.


----------



## And (20 Jun 2020)

Parwich Sheep Dip


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2020)

Sywell reservoir earlier today


----------



## flake99please (25 Jun 2020)

Overlooking Duddingston Loch.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Jun 2020)

At Oare Marshes Nature Reserve, looking over the Swale.


----------



## Ridgeway (28 Jun 2020)

This morning at a café stop in Gruyère:





Weather was very "English" shall we say (hence trying to dry out...)


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2020)

MBIFO a backwater lock behind Billing Mill on today's ride


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2020)

MBIFO Rutland Water, looking a tad choppy, on today's ride...


----------



## And (5 Jul 2020)

MBIFO Burycliff Troughs, Elton.


----------



## Handymann (5 Jul 2020)




----------



## Handymann (5 Jul 2020)

Bottom Hall beck, Lightcliffe, West Yorkshire.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2020)

Look a WATER tower


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Look a WATER tower
> 
> View attachment 534554


curious gate - you'd expect some sign telling you who the owner/utility was, ie no doing this by order of .....

Whose water?

If we were still in the coldwar I'd be suspicious.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> curious gate - you'd expect some sign telling you who the owner/utility was, ie no doing this by order of .....
> 
> Whose water?
> 
> If we were still in the coldwar I'd be suspicious.



There's quite a few towers nearby and i don't recall any of them having those kind of signs on .

I am not even sure if they are still in use at all ?

i understand the cold war comment they always look like something from war of the worlds to me


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> There's quite a few towers nearby and i don't recall any of them having those kind of signs on .
> 
> I am not even sure if they are still in use at all ?
> 
> i understand the cold war comment they always look like something from war of the worlds to me


yes - cold war secret stuff often hidden in plain sight.
They tended to try to disguise stuff by having it look shabby
(am sure this affected the psyche of some of the spies)
The shabby look started to fail though when London began, eventually, to smarten up. Now the shabby stuff stands out


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> yes - cold war secret stuff often hidden in plain sight.
> They tended to try to disguise stuff by having it look shabby
> (am sure this affected the psyche of some of the spies)
> The shabby look started to fail though when London began, eventually, to smarten up. Now the shabby stuff stands out



I would like to look around one and understand them better as you still see quite a few .
There's a couple locally that have been converted into House's and they must be different to live in for sure .
Always got an upright cupboard with what looks like a lot of electrics in but always open to the elements will try and get a picture of it next time


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2020)

MBIFO a bit on the Nene backwards by Billing Mill on today's ride.


----------



## Colin Grigson (8 Jul 2020)

Mine on the bank of The Danube River .... taken today


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jul 2020)

MBIFO the Exe at Topsham


----------



## Handymann (8 Jul 2020)

My ICE trike before the ford at Thornhill Beck, Brighouse at dusk. Yes I did ride through.


----------



## flake99please (9 Jul 2020)

Taken from Herriot Watt university campus.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2020)

My Look at Castle Ashby fishing lakes earlier today.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> My Look at Castle Ashby fishing lakes earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 535247


How do you find the KG461? Interesting frame with the carbon lugs and wishbone stays & that seems to be a Laurent Jalabert signature on the top tube. How does the ride quality compare to steel?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> How do you find the KG461? Interesting frame with the carbon lugs and wishbone stays & that seems to be a Laurent Jalabert signature on the top tube. How does the ride quality compare to steel?



It's a long hard answer yes it's a Jalabert edition . lovely looking for sure .

Ride is strange it's set within mm of all my others but still struggling with a comfy position next up is a 10 mm shorter stem . Ride quality is good as long as you avoid rough tarmac at gentle speeds once you get moving it seems to smooth things out. 

How does it compare to my steelies ? It's a lot more agile than most of them although not quite as agile as a couple I have . 

Is it my favourite bike not yet I am trying to get it right as it has all the ingredients to be a favourite. 

Gawd I could keep going on this subject


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Jul 2020)

Taken during that hot spell last month, River Dee North Wales. One of my favourite rides of the year, but crikey it was warm


----------



## Willd (12 Jul 2020)

Wagtail brook at Fulready


----------



## tyred (12 Jul 2020)




----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2020)

My bike playing in the fountains, Breisach am Rhein, Germany...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (14 Jul 2020)

In among the tidal mud, with a half submerged boat carcass, and the curve of the tide stretching out to the horizon - north Kent coast today.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Jul 2020)

Liked as i couldn't find a more appropriate emoji


----------



## Colin Grigson (14 Jul 2020)

Another next to the Danube at a little ‘marina’ just outside Bratislava - 60km today - my longest single trip so far and it was magical !


----------



## Mark pallister (14 Jul 2020)

Boulmer ,Northumberland


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jul 2020)

The River Thet at East Harling


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2020)

One from this morning's ride and yes it's water .


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jul 2020)

Earlswood Lakes, just south of Birmingham. Near the start of our 32 mile ride.


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2020)




----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2020)

Diss Mere at the end of today's ride.


----------



## Colin Grigson (26 Jul 2020)

Next to the Danube yet again - apologies for the lack of variety 
65km this time ... beats my previous longest by 5km and at an avg. 27kmh


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Jul 2020)

Colin Grigson said:


> Next to the Danube yet again - apologies for the lack of variety
> 65km this time ... beats my previous longest by 5km and at an avg. 27kmh
> View attachment 538191


No apologies needed for such a beautiful river of the world


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Jul 2020)

Morning sun reflecting the Swale estuary


----------



## Colin Grigson (26 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 538196
> 
> Morning sun reflecting the Swale estuary


That’s not too shabby a body of water either


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2020)

Sywell reservoir this morning


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Jul 2020)

At Oare Marshes Nature Reserve today. 

From Kent Wildlife Trust: 'Of international importance for migratory, overwintering and breeding wetland birds, the reserve consists of grazing marsh (one of a few left in Kent) with freshwater dykes, open water scrapes, reedbed, saltmarsh and seawall.'


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2020)

Pitsford reservoir earlier today


----------



## Colin Grigson (1 Aug 2020)

I was out at 05.30hrs this morning to try to get a quick ride in before it gets too hot .... no variety in terms of location - banks of The Danube , but I’ve oriented my bike to face the other way so as not to bore you all


----------



## tyred (3 Aug 2020)




----------



## avecReynolds531 (4 Aug 2020)

Two views of Faversham Creek today, on National Cycle Route 1.




Looking back towards Faversham with the landmark steeple of St Marys on the distant horizon. 




Curving round on the way to join the Swale estuary.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Aug 2020)

MBIFO the Rhône near le Pouzin yesterday:


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2020)

Kersey ford on today's ride


----------



## Zipp2001 (7 Aug 2020)




----------



## JRTemple (7 Aug 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Two views of Faversham Creek today, on National Cycle Route 1.
> View attachment 539816
> 
> Looking back towards Faversham with the landmark steeple of St Marys on the distant horizon.
> ...



Someone has shot his bike!


----------



## Colin Grigson (7 Aug 2020)

Zipp2001 said:


> View attachment 540208
> 
> 
> View attachment 540209


I am actually in love  .... I would give my right arm for a crack on that


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 Aug 2020)

JRTemple said:


> Someone has shot his bike!


It was parked upright in the grass ok, then a gust toppled it over gently into the grass. For the other picture, it was parked squarely on the ground - can't fall any further


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2020)

My British Eagle Touristique by a bit of a lake. There was a rat wandering past, but it was camera shy and skidaddled off into the undergrowth.. 🐀


----------



## Zipp2001 (8 Aug 2020)

Colin Grigson said:


> I am actually in love  .... I would give my right arm for a crack on that



I have two one still set-up as a TT bike and this one as a SS, and lend them out when people want to try them. But I think your a little to far away for that. They are a blast to roll out on.


----------



## Willd (9 Aug 2020)

River Avon, Wolston


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2020)

Hardwater bridge this morning


----------



## stoatsngroats (12 Aug 2020)

One from what I hope will be many, of the new CdA 30.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Aug 2020)

Another view of the Swale this morning


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2020)

Felmersham bridge and river on this morning's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2020)

*My Ian May by the side of the canal*


----------



## Colin Grigson (15 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> *My Ian May by the side of the canal*
> 
> View attachment 541758


I’m unsure why, but your saddle looks really comfortable


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2020)

Colin Grigson said:


> I’m unsure why, but your saddle looks really comfortable


Yes I find the Selle SMP trk's very good


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2020)

My R.E.W by Woodrup down by the River Nene near Earls Barton earlier today.


----------



## hoopdriver (17 Aug 2020)

Dead calm on the English Channel, Bexhill-on-Sea, East Sussex


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Aug 2020)

Boat called the Snake entering one of the three Greenberfield locks, highest point on the Leeds Liverpool Canal.






Side of said boat in lock.






The Snake seemed like a damn odd name for a canal boat, and the writing on the side looked like a quote from somewhere, so in my ignorance I googled it.

Turns out that the boat name and quote are a homage to Al Wilson.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vjfw7UHl_E


----------



## chriswoody (17 Aug 2020)

My Kona next to the Bay of Biscay.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2020)

Mbifo the Village pond on this morning's ride


----------



## Jimidh (23 Aug 2020)

Gladhouse Reservoir, Midlothian on Thursday afternoon


----------



## BrumJim (24 Aug 2020)

Grafham Water, Cambridgeshire, looking a little choppy.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2020)

Sywell reservoir earlier today


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Sywell reservoir earlier today
> View attachment 544122



It looks a bit windy. Was it?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It looks a bit windy. Was it?


Yes but didn't hinder the ride thankfully


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Sep 2020)

Malham Tarn


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Sep 2020)

River Ribble at Sawley, traditional duck hangout.
Had always thought this was public land as there was just the odd bench, but some tables have appeared saying that only food bought at the pub opposite can be eaten there.


----------



## stoatsngroats (2 Sep 2020)

Genesis at Dell Quay.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Sep 2020)

Swanning around alongside the River Orwell this afternoon


----------



## avecReynolds531 (6 Sep 2020)

The Swale this morning at low tide: 2 views - from the west (1st photo) and east (2nd photo). 
I did a bit more of the Saxon Shore Way path heading west - the sea air, lack of traffic noise & pollution, and beautiful setting make it a lovely place to be.






Taken from the bike - apologies, no two wheels in view. 
35mm tyres have no trouble with the surface - but we wouldn't bring road bikes here


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Sep 2020)

chriswoody said:


> My Kona next to the Bay of Biscay.
> 
> View attachment 542171


Kona+beach=awesome


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Sep 2020)

Earlier today, Bangor-on-Dee


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2020)

Sywell reservoir earlier today and my Vitus CX .


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Sep 2020)

My beloved Rayleigh Royal photo bombed by a swan.


----------



## tyred (9 Sep 2020)

View: https://flic.kr/p/2jEVXTp


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Sep 2020)

A boat carcass at Faversham creek (low tide) today - taken from the bike. I was wondering what stories this boat could tell of it's travels.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Sep 2020)

I used to love cycling along there in all weather when I lived down that way.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Sep 2020)

As a p.s. to Post 812 here, it's been fascinating cycling around the Swale estuary, witnessing the remains of boats and learning of the history of the area.

Seeing the boat carcasses around here, I can't help recalling the excellent 1953 film 'The Long Memory' with John Mills. Some scenes were filmed at Stangate Creek (Turner painted here too), near Iwade. It's well worth viewing - an innocent, wronged man has to make a choice of revenge or regeneration. 

More broadly, there's a lot of variety of terrain here (in the Swale region) that we, friends and family have appreciated and enjoyed - the coast, marshes, orchards or into the Kent Downs - all happy cycling 😊


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Sep 2020)

Catcliffe flash Nature Reserve:


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2020)

Sheepy Lake, also known as the Fishing Lake, at Sheepy Magna on my way back today


----------



## tyred (14 Sep 2020)




----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2020)

MBIFO a local stream. A bunch of us rode half a mile along the stream bed a while back. Surprisingly, no one fell in 😂


----------



## addictfreak (16 Sep 2020)

Haweswater


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Sep 2020)

The Exe at Topsham at the start of today's lovely ride:


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Sep 2020)

In front of/





on water.

On the wondrous Hamble Ferry.

https://www.hambleferry.co.uk/

£2.50 for me plus 50p for the bike.

Any of you who have read Mike Carter's excellent book 

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/11745460-one-man-and-his-bike

can help me out - was this by chance the ferry with the philosophical ferryman?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2020)

A couple from this morning's ride. 

First of all in Grafton Underwood. 





Then the river crossing in Geddington .


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Sep 2020)

MBIFO the sea, at, er, Seaton.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Sep 2020)

MBIFO the Exeter Ship Canal at The Double Locks. (There's also a cathedral and another church behind my bike, but let's ignore them.)


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2020)

Our tandem at the Promenade at Prestatyn


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2020)

Castle Ashby fishing lake and my Bob Jackson


----------



## avecReynolds531 (2 Oct 2020)

From yesterday, looking south towards to Dunkirk - all uphill, all good for fitness & health.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2020)

MBIFO, and in, some mucky water on today's ride.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 550794
> 
> 
> MBIFO, and in, some mucky water on today's ride.


does that bike have a rear mech?
if so a bike with bigger wheels might have been handy.
Am assuming this is the bike that is in your latest memorials post - can I ask what it is?


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> does that bike have a rear mech?
> if so a bike with bigger wheels might have been handy.
> Am assuming this is the bike that is in your latest memorials post - can I ask what it is?


Yes, it has a rear mech.. It's a Raleigh Evo-2


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2020)

Mythe Lane Witherley this morning, it was passable there because of the raised walkway, further on it was about three feet deep, I found another route.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Oct 2020)

Early sunrise on the river


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Oct 2020)

In between showers today.


----------



## flake99please (9 Oct 2020)

Ride height set. Needing SPD pedals though. 😊


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2020)

River Nene behind the wall


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Oct 2020)

The river Stour near Chilham - a couple of coots can just about be seen swimming away...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (15 Oct 2020)

On NCR 1 - with the typical marshes of this area.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2020)

MBIFO Wolverton Mill pond..






And The Iron Trunk aquaduct on the Grand Union Canal, Wolverton, on today's ride.


----------



## flake99please (21 Oct 2020)

Dean village.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Oct 2020)

flake99please said:


> Dean village.
> 
> View attachment 553770


am intrigued by the fact that there seems to be absolutely nothing on that bike - was everything, including your ride nutritional needs, in the water?


----------



## flake99please (21 Oct 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> am intrigued by the fact that there seems to be absolutely nothing on that bike - was everything, including your ride nutritional needs, in the water?



I travel on the fatty with a Camelback, equipped with 3L bladder. Pump, tools, etc fitted in the pouches.


----------



## Bad Machine (22 Oct 2020)

Wish I had a 3L bladder. 
More like 250mls since it's got colder.......


----------



## Mburton1993 (22 Oct 2020)

Over the River Ribble.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Oct 2020)

Mburton1993 said:


> Over the River Ribble.
> View attachment 553903


can't help but ask where. Somewhere near Preston?


----------



## Mburton1993 (22 Oct 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> can't help but ask where. Somewhere near Preston?



Yes, south of Preston about a kilometer west of Avenham and Miller Park.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2020)

Looking through my bike's frame and the holes in the bridge to the water below.


----------



## pjd57 (27 Oct 2020)

Milngavie waterworks.
On a very dull , wet day.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2020)

Bedgebury Pinetum


----------



## Cymro74 (1 Nov 2020)

My old Raleigh Pioneer hybrid in front of Claerwen Reservoir. Amazing 8 mile off road dirt track with a river crossing. Passed an MTB and a motorbike with gashed tyres near ford. Always amazed how this cheap old hybrid bike keeps going over rough terrain without ever having any problems.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (4 Nov 2020)

Have the day off, but just couldn't listen to the US Election coverage any longer, plus, the sun has finally made an appearance, so went for a lovely two hour spin along the coast on my fixed gear commuting bike (which, as I'm still working from home, isn't getting much use at present).


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Nov 2020)

Tickhill mill pond


----------



## flake99please (6 Nov 2020)

River Esk, near Auchendinny.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Nov 2020)

lovely day for a ride & when I took my break at Spy Pond, Arlington (MA) I got the good news


----------



## bagpuss (10 Nov 2020)

A quintessential English village pond. Osmaston Derbyshire.


A quintessential English village by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2020)

MBIFO a fountain ⛲


----------



## rockyroller (13 Nov 2020)

we shud start a pond thread


----------



## Willd (13 Nov 2020)

Here you go, Long Itchington Duck Pond


----------



## bagpuss (15 Nov 2020)

West end of the Lleyn Peninsula . North Wales . Taken during my 2015 tour of North Wales .



West end of the Lleyn Peninsula . North Wales by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2020)

chilly day in the 40s yesterday. no sign of ice yet


----------



## Toshiba Boy (18 Nov 2020)

Early morning 45 minute spin on the old beast, to get the oxygen going before another day at the home office (West Zummerzet not the one in Whitehall).


----------



## Toshiba Boy (18 Nov 2020)

Willd said:


> Here you go, Long Itchington Duck Pond
> 
> View attachment 557982


Blimey, used to ride past there every Sunday morning with the lads (used to live in Southam, moved away 2006).


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Nov 2020)

bagpuss said:


> West end of the Lleyn Peninsula . North Wales . Taken during my 2015 tour of North Wales .
> 
> 
> View attachment 558249
> West end of the Lleyn Peninsula . North Wales by rebalrid, on Flickr


liked
travelling light there?
have been in pretty much that spot - though wish i hadn't.


----------



## bagpuss (18 Nov 2020)

^^^
Panniers left behind at accomodation . 
I take it the weather was not so good for you?.

Ditto with this one . No point in lugging stuff around if not moving on . Different ride and machine .



Aside the water in Wales. by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## Willd (21 Nov 2020)

Grand Union Canal at Birdingbury Wharf, also went over the Oxford Canal twice.
Whoever thought that white bar tape was ever a good idea?


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Nov 2020)

Willd said:


> Whoever thought that white bar tape was ever a good idea?
> 
> View attachment 559332


the curious person who appears to have put their white water bottle in a plastic bag?

That's what I'm wondering. What's that about?


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2020)

Willd said:


> Here you go, Long Itchington Duck Pond
> 
> View attachment 557982



When I rode past there a few weeks ago there was a swan on the bank, a couple of feet away was a fella with a pushchair, I recon the child in the pushchair must have been looking up at the swan.


----------



## Willd (21 Nov 2020)

No mudguards so rather than drinking horse poop etc. I fashioned a diy protector for the water bottle


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Nov 2020)

Willd said:


> No mudguards so rather than drinking horse poop etc. I fashioned a diy protector for the water bottle


ah
mudguards would be simpler - at least one of those partial ones.


----------



## Rusty Nails (21 Nov 2020)

Cardiff Bay this week.

I'm the one on the right


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2020)

Castle Ashby fishing lakes


----------



## Eziemnaik (23 Nov 2020)

My (rear wheel) bike in front of the Alcudia Bay


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Nov 2020)

On the back of a car?


----------



## Willd (29 Nov 2020)

Coventry Canal and the start of the Oxford Canal at Hawkesbury Junction, Coventry.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Nov 2020)

Oo, a red plaque, if unreadable.


----------



## Willd (29 Nov 2020)

Google's better than my old digital camera


----------



## bagpuss (4 Dec 2020)

Back in 2015 whilst touring in France . {Day ride from base to Nevers}



Lost in France? by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Dec 2020)

curious bikepacking there - great big bag on front, seatpack for your hanky.


----------



## Mines_a_pint (4 Dec 2020)

Coffee beak by Canal du midi....2018


----------



## bagpuss (4 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> curious bikepacking there - great big bag on front, seatpack for your hanky.



Had to carry the chesse and wine in something I could reach whilst moving.


----------



## Willd (6 Dec 2020)

River Swift living up to its name. I used the bridge  Still got one foot wet on the other side round the corner as there was about an inch of water running over the road. Normal sensation returned to my foot after being at home for about an hour  Boots have been added to my Santa list


----------



## Willd (6 Dec 2020)

One end of the Warwickshire Avon, which confusingly starts in Naseby, Northamptonshire


----------



## plantfit (7 Dec 2020)

The Witham is in flood again,this time from last weeks snow melt


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Dec 2020)

what's the lopsided boxy looking thing in the water?


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Dec 2020)

River Medway in the dissipating fog this evening in the background.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Dec 2020)

snow has arrived for the 2nd time this year






don't know why that front fender looks collapsed, must be an optical aberration of some sort


----------



## Eziemnaik (16 Dec 2020)

Son Xoriguer


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2020)

River Nene this morning


----------



## plantfit (20 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> what's the lopsided boxy looking thing in the water?


Irrigation pump,about six ft by three ft by four ft tall


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2020)

snuck in a ride yesterday afternoon. got back to the car just as it was getting dark. brought a small backup light but didn't use it. this is the turnaround 1/2 way on the 20 mile ride. there was a duck doing the most hysterical quacking, almost like a cartoon. was tempted to find it & try to record it but not tempted enough


----------



## flake99please (20 Dec 2020)

River Esk.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (20 Dec 2020)




----------



## Jenkins (20 Dec 2020)

The viewing area at Felixstowe Dock complete with socially distanced fishing rods


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Dec 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 564252


Tell me where it is and you'll get a like.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Tell me where it is and you'll get a like.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Dec 2020)

Standard: in front of a bit of the Exe, but the evening light made everything glow:


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Dec 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Standard: in front of a bit of the Exe, but the evening light made everything glow:
> 
> View attachment 564996


The famous roadie look I see - no water bottles for that winning edge, if you really need water there's always a puddle.
(should admit that I'm also wondering about the getting home kit)


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> The famous roadie look I see - no water bottles for that winning edge, if you really need water there's always a puddle.
> (should admit that I'm also wondering about the getting home kit)



In my defence, it's the first time I've done that, and home is literally just round the corner. I fancied the uncluttered look, for a change... for contrast, here's the cluttered look... (mind you, that my entire luggage for a 740-mile ride from home to the Alps  )


----------



## stoatsngroats (26 Dec 2020)

In front of the English Channel, yesterday.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Dec 2020)

you 


stoatsngroats said:


> View attachment 565286
> 
> In front of the English Channel, yesterday.


you off somewhere?


----------



## stoatsngroats (26 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> you
> 
> you off somewhere?


No, I was on watch, ‘cos I heard the carol which starts “I saw 3 shoots come sailing in...” and it was Christmas Day, in the morning.
I didn’t see any though.


----------



## tyred (26 Dec 2020)




----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2020)

Just outside Hatton this morning.


----------



## Jonjay (28 Dec 2020)

Absolute beginner with a new bike for Christmas. Had a nice little sunny countryside ride today in Suffolk


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Just outside Hatton this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 565835


respect for getting out on what looks like a gloomy day. lesson to us all.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> respect for getting out on what looks like a gloomy day. lesson to us all.



It was only a short one, 42 miles, and very slow, I hadn't done anything but eat and sit round the house for a week.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Dec 2020)

Today looking out towards The Isle of Grain


----------



## flake99please (1 Jan 2021)

Forth estuary in the distance. Some frozen water a little closer.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jan 2021)

flake99please said:


> Forth estuary in the distance. Some frozen water a little closer.
> View attachment 566663


Brave


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2021)

flake99please said:


> Forth estuary in the distance. Some frozen water a little closer.
> View attachment 566663


 Comment from Beautiful Daughter: "Ooo: Cool bike..."


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2021)

A very brown River Nene by Whitworths mill


----------



## Willd (3 Jan 2021)

Ford on the Warwickshire Avon at Little Lawford





4.8 miles later to get to the other side 






I have paddled through before in the summer, but didn't fancy it today for some reason


----------



## flake99please (6 Jan 2021)

Water of Leith path, Colinton.


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Jan 2021)

No-one fishing Pebley Reservoir today. Perhaps the cold ... or maybe that pretty much the whole surface is solid water:


----------



## hoopdriver (10 Jan 2021)

Foggy dawn over the Channel, Bexhill-on-Sea


----------



## rockyroller (10 Jan 2021)




----------



## BoldonLad (14 Jan 2021)

An old one, to remind us of spring sunshine, and, life before Covid! Mrs @BoldonLad, cycling along the Thames path, near Oxford, after a very pleasant pub lunch.


----------



## vt2 (16 Jan 2021)

Sheffield Bottom Lock, K&A Canal yesterday


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Jan 2021)

MBIFO rather a lot of water - the Exe, and beyond, the English Channel


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jan 2021)

From the beginning of March this is on my doorstep. Three castles with in 10 miles and history abounds. Happy Oldhippy.


----------



## Willd (22 Jan 2021)

River Leam at Marton


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jan 2021)

On the cliff top south of Carsaig, Isle of Mull.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (23 Jan 2021)

Coastal path flooded again, so it was a "smooth" ride along the pebble Bank above the beach again


----------



## stoatsngroats (24 Jan 2021)

A short ride this morning, for 30 minutes exercise, 2 miles from home.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jan 2021)

Near Kilchoan on Ardnamurchan.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jan 2021)

MBIFO lots of water at The Mill On The Exe (or The Mill In The Exe as it sometimes is):


----------



## flake99please (5 Feb 2021)

Some snaps from today’s ride up the pentland hills. I had planned to take more, but the poor weather came in too quickly. 30 mile round trip completed in 2.5 hours. Not too shabby on the fatty.


----------



## Spokesmann (7 Feb 2021)

1969 Sun Chris Barber 10 TR on Plymouth Hoe, Look II by Anthony Gormley


----------



## Jenkins (7 Feb 2021)

Felixstowe seafront this afternoon


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Feb 2021)

From today's pottering.


----------



## KneesUp (21 Feb 2021)

Free Raleigh Strada on a shakedown ride to Victoria Quays in Sheffield. Nothing fell off or failed to operate as intended and it was nice to ride a “proper” road bike for the the first time in ages


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Feb 2021)

A bit of sploshy water at Dawlish Warren today...


----------



## rockyroller (24 Feb 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> A bit of sploshy water at Dawlish Warren today...


hehe & of course there's a surfer!


----------



## chris-suffolk (24 Feb 2021)

Bawdsey, river Deben, across from Felixstowe ferry.


----------



## Dag Hammar (24 Feb 2021)

The River Colne. Looking across to Wivenhoe from Rowhedge.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Feb 2021)

My bike, in front of the River Tyne, near South Shields Ferry Landing, and, a cruise ship that probably isn't going anywhere soon


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Mar 2021)

Yesterday's ride out.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Mar 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Yesterday's ride out.


that's a fun sign!


----------



## Zipp2001 (1 Mar 2021)




----------



## bruce1530 (1 Mar 2021)

Kyles of Bute, after a fairly steep climb from Tighnabruaich. About half way round the “Five Ferries” route.

Before lockdown, obviously.


----------



## chris-suffolk (2 Mar 2021)

Felixstowe ferry, opposite side of the river to my last pic.


----------



## davelincs (3 Mar 2021)

Ok, with being new I thought I had not have a photo with to much water, from this morning ride


----------



## Brandane (5 Mar 2021)

Out on the road bike, first time this year. A stretch of water with the Isle of Arran in the background. Surely it won't be too long before we're allowed to cross that water?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2021)

Pitsford reservoir earlier today


----------



## rockyroller (6 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Pitsford reservoir earlier today


interesting rear fender mount!


----------



## redflightuk (6 Mar 2021)

Fairlands lake Stevenage on the way home from the supermarket.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2021)

Harvest Hill Lane on this mornings bimble.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2021)

Castle Ashby fishing lakes excess water run off .


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Mar 2021)

Headland near Reculver.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2021)

Grafton Underwood stream


----------



## Willd (14 Mar 2021)

Canal feeder near Churchover.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Mar 2021)

ice out


----------



## HMS_Dave (15 Mar 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Headland near Reculver.


I love how you've captured a "Superior Mirage" or a Fata Morgana of that ship in your picture...


----------



## gtmet (16 Mar 2021)

It looks as if this year's March spring tides will be fairly unimpressive. Nevertheless, here is last Sunday's new moon effort in Sea Mills Reach, about 12 m. You need about 13 m to for it to get up onto the quay. 
(http://www.ukho.gov.uk/easytide/EasyTide/ShowPrediction.aspx?PortID=0523B&PredictionLength=7)


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2021)

The river and bridge at Felmersham


----------



## Willd (20 Mar 2021)

3 different canals , 4 would be easy enough with a different route.

Start of Ashby Canal at Marston Junction where it meets ...






the Coventry Canal





Oxford Canal


----------



## Jonjay (20 Mar 2021)

Stumbled across the Thames today, totally by accident, wasn’t really sure where I was.


----------



## Mr Celine (22 Mar 2021)

Saturday, Alemoor Reservoir, Roxburghshire.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2021)

Hardwater crossing earlier today


----------



## tribanjules (23 Mar 2021)

Birmingham canal under the M5 !


----------



## gtmet (24 Mar 2021)

... in front of a rising neap tide, Crockerne Pill, Pill.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Mar 2021)

River Wear, Sunderland, todays rest stop.


----------



## contadino (24 Mar 2021)

164495545_794826018093440_6497248498813262158_o.jpg



__ contadino
__ 24 Mar 2021






Had a bit of a milestone yesterday. 50km, which, given that just over 2 months ago I couldn't walk upstairs without stopping for a breather, I'm quite chipper about.

The water in question is a little stream in the village of Nether Langwith I believe. Nottinghamshire maybe.


----------



## flake99please (27 Mar 2021)

Silverknowes promenade, looking out towards Crammind Island, and Fife.


----------



## Willd (27 Mar 2021)

Finham Brook, which flows into the...




River Sowe, which flows into the...




Warwickshire Avon, which flows into the...




River Severn at Tewksbury, but that's a bit too far


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Mar 2021)

The start (or end?) of the Sheffield and Tinsley Navigation, looking away from the canal basin.


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Mar 2021)

Not as much water as there should be whilst the reservoir is drained for maintenance.


----------



## marzjennings (30 Mar 2021)

Picture from a couple months back. 
First real ride out on new build.


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Mar 2021)

The Chesterfield Canal divides Retford Cemetery, the two halves of which are linked by this bridge:


----------



## pjd57 (31 Mar 2021)

Not some remote Highland glen, ford in Baldernock road between Milngavie and Bardowie. Around 7 or 8 miles at most from Glasgow city centre


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2021)

Okay, not exactly "in front of" but still:


----------



## Jonjay (3 Apr 2021)

The Deben at Waldringfield


----------



## flake99please (5 Apr 2021)

River Esk, near the old gunpowder mills at Roslin. Fantastic smell of wild garlic down there at the moment.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Apr 2021)

Hamtun boat club, and my CX on today's ride..


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2021)

The well at Berkswell this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2021)

MBIFO Pitsford Res on today's chilly ride with the grandkids.


----------



## gtmet (7 Apr 2021)

... in front of some water, and more mud, where the rest of the water was, and will return. Sea Mills harbour.







The way the bronze pink bicycle tones with the mud is really rather depressing...


----------



## flake99please (8 Apr 2021)

River Almond, near Crammond.


----------



## southcoast (9 Apr 2021)




----------



## flake99please (9 Apr 2021)

Portobello beach.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2021)

My bike in front of the Elz River:






This comes down through the Black Forest in the background and through my village. I can't get over how clear the water is: I can see every stone on the river bed and watch the fish swimming under the bridge.

When I took this a car was approaching the bridge, and they actually stopped and waited for me to take the picture then waved as they passed. 

Okay, so the road is closed to cars, but it was a nice thought...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2021)

Harrold country park earlier today.


----------



## Willd (10 Apr 2021)

River Cherwell at Cropredy


----------



## craigwend (10 Apr 2021)

Leven Canal


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2021)

My bike in the water in Cogenho pocket park earlier today.


----------



## Alembicbassman (11 Apr 2021)

River Don - Sheffield


----------



## rockyroller (11 Apr 2021)




----------



## Jenkins (13 Apr 2021)

On the bridge over The Black Bourn in Ixworth


----------



## Brandane (14 Apr 2021)

A grey looking River Clyde on Tuesday 13th April. Giving the touring bike an outing in the hope of actually using it for it's intended purpose this summer!





The same river on Sunday, a different bike:






And the MTB last week:


----------



## Brandane (14 Apr 2021)

In front of some water, and a ferry, at Wemyss Bay. Ferry goes to Rothesay, my place of birth. I'm allowed to visit as of Friday....


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 Apr 2021)

Yesterday, round my local loop in Brussels and past the ponds in Woluwe, a beautiful sunny day for the first ride on my new bike


----------



## CharleyFarley (14 Apr 2021)

My Specialized Fatboy at Coffeepot Park marina. Central Florida.


----------



## CharleyFarley (14 Apr 2021)

A Sun Revolution beach cruiser I had about five years ago.


----------



## Brandane (15 Apr 2021)

It's Groundhog day! Day 3 and final day of our local trunk road closure to motorised traffic, so I took advantage again. Same place, different bike:


----------



## IaninSheffield (15 Apr 2021)

Two arms of the River Poulter splitting Nether Langwith village green. A dozen little ducklings were out of view careening about in the stream.


----------



## derrick (15 Apr 2021)

My Cervelo in Spain.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2021)

My bike over the River Elz in the Breisgau.

Not a bad potential commute: I'll know if this is the case next week...


----------



## tyred (22 Apr 2021)




----------



## philtalksbx (22 Apr 2021)

Not my bike, a rental, from a while ago in Portugal when we were able to travel. From Tavera, up into the mountains for coffee and down to the Spanish border for beer - that's Spain over there, good times.....


----------



## tinywheels (22 Apr 2021)




----------



## Willd (23 Apr 2021)

River Itchen


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Apr 2021)

An unfortunately sloping 'Great Pond of Stubbing', nr Chesterfield (sun was so bright, could barely see the screen!)


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Apr 2021)

Earlswood Lakes.


----------



## flake99please (24 Apr 2021)

A couple of insignificant road bridges.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2021)

River Nene at Hardwater crossing earlier today.


----------



## Brandane (25 Apr 2021)

flake99please said:


> A couple of insignificant road bridges.


Some seriously low gearing going on there!


----------



## Brandane (25 Apr 2021)

Here's one I took today in Wemyss Bay, looking towards Arran in the background. Some very small people walking along my crossbar... 😄 Bike is a Trek 6500 SLR mountain bike from about 2007. Removed the suspension forks to save weight, fitted a carbon fork. It makes quite a nice hybrid.


----------



## Brandane (26 Apr 2021)

OK, I promise this will be the last in the Wemyss Bay series!
The tide was in, and the ferry, mv Argyle, was leaving for Rothesay. Bike is a Merida Ride 4000, bought new in January 2018.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Apr 2021)

River Ver near Redbourn Hertfordshire.
[EDIT] This wooden footpath bridge is very strong , it has no problem taking the weight of my Steamroller


----------



## Zanelad (28 Apr 2021)

Brandane said:


> OK, I promise this will be the last in the Wemyss Bay series!
> The tide was in, and the ferry, mv Argyle, was leaving for Rothesay. Bike is a Merida Ride 4000, bought new in January 2018.
> 
> View attachment 585881



Don't stop on my account. They take me back to 1971 and the last family holiday I had with my sister and parents. We went to Rothsay for 2 weeks. Had a great time, well a great time for a 13 year old. Happy days.


----------



## Brandane (28 Apr 2021)

Zanelad said:


> Don't stop on my account. They take me back to 1971 and the last family holiday I had with my sister and parents. We went to Rothsay for 2 weeks. Had a great time, well a great time for a 13 year old. Happy days.


I was born there (hence my forum name). Left at age 5 though, returned for 2 years in the early 80's. I don't live far away now, so visit reasonably regularly. Will get a picture of my bike in front of some Bute water to post up in the near future.


----------



## Willd (30 Apr 2021)

Stanford Reservoir (140 acres, 500 million gallons when full), supplies water to Rugby & to top up Draycote Reservoir


----------



## Willd (30 Apr 2021)

Welford Reservoir - supplies water to top up the Grand Union Canal by way of the navigable Welford Arm


----------



## flake99please (30 Apr 2021)

Forth Estuary, taken from Half-way up the Pentland Hills.





Some more climbing to go yet.


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2021)

Down at Whites lock Earls Barton.


----------



## Willd (2 May 2021)

River Soar (oh yes it is, but only about 200m from its source), it's a bit bigger in Leicester & Loughborough 






Weird geography lesson  Highest point is only 140m, but if you were to put your rubber duck into the water (assuming there was some), to the right is the source of the Soar, so if it didn't get eaten in Leicester, it would end up in the North Sea, via the Trent & Humber Estuary; 1.2 km Westish is the source of the River Anker, which would also end up in the Trent, but via the Tame; however if it went in the source of the Withy Brook 600m South Westish, it would end up in the Atlantic, via the Sowe, Avon & Severn 





River Soar is a bit bigger at Stoney Bridge near Sapcote


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2021)

The bike is in there, somewhere...


----------



## Willd (7 May 2021)

Rather a lot of water in this case, 5 billion gallons when full , 630 acres, 17th largest by volume in England according to Wikipedia (so might not be right ) - Draycote Water  Supplies water to Rugby and Coventry.


----------



## tyred (7 May 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (7 May 2021)

My CX in front of Tissington duck pond 🦆


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 May 2021)

This is my upright 26" touring bicycle at a detention basin which is unnamed. A large population of fish and waterfowl, and a permanent body of water, fed by drainage from parking lots. There are many of these in town, because local ordinance demands that for every parking lot there must be detention basins to hold the rain coming off the parking lot . I have never seen this pond dry, knock wood.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> This is my upright 26" touring bicycle at a detention basin which is unnamed. A large population of fish and waterfowl, and a permanent body of water, fed by drainage from parking lots. There are many of these in town, because local ordinance demands that for every parking lot there must be detention basins to hold the rain coming off the parking lot . I have never seen this pond dry, knock wood.



An extremely sensible policy, although I'm amazed that the water from parking lots can support much wildlife.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> An extremely sensible policy, although I'm amazed that the water from parking lots can support much wildlife.


Yes, for a town some miles from anything but creeks, all these detention basins give it all a somewhat aquatic feel.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 May 2021)

MBIFO Carsington Reservoir, Derbyshire.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2021)

MBIFO the local lake on the way to drop some stuff off at the charity shop this morning.


----------



## plantfit (12 May 2021)

Workhorse and Carthorse, my 1937 Hercules "T" and a carved wooden horse on our local shared path


----------



## slow scot (12 May 2021)

plantfit said:


> Workhorse and Carthorse, my 1937 Hercules "T" and a carved wooden horse on our local shared path
> View attachment 588379


Water?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2021)

slow scot said:


> Water?



The wood will be a bit damp.


----------



## ScotMitchyNew (13 May 2021)

This is me and my bike on holiday this week


----------



## Willd (14 May 2021)

Boddington reservoir, 65 acres, supplies water to the Oxford and Grand Union canals


----------



## Willd (14 May 2021)

Clattercote reservoir, 21 acres, supplies water to the Oxford canal & my "gravel" bike


----------



## Willd (14 May 2021)

Highfurlong Brook at Claydon, flows into the River Cherwell


----------



## plantfit (15 May 2021)

A flooded upper river witham


----------



## plantfit (15 May 2021)

Same venue but river Witham at normal level


----------



## briantrumpet (15 May 2021)

Water in the sea, and water in the sky today, at Budleigh, on a well-timed circuit, avoiding the many showers...


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2021)

A small lake on the Great Oakley estate earlier today


----------



## Willd (16 May 2021)

River Nene at Badby, OK it does get a bit bigger by the time it reaches Northampton


----------



## Willd (16 May 2021)

Big Waters at Fawsley


----------



## briantrumpet (16 May 2021)

It rained a bit this afternoon. Bike (and feet) *in* water on the ride home from my second jab.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> It rained a bit this afternoon. Bike (and feet) *in* water on the ride home from my second jab.
> 
> View attachment 589070



Was the water that high on the way in?


----------



## briantrumpet (16 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Was the water that high on the way in?



No. There was an intense downpour while I had a coffee with a friend and then got vaccinated. I had a suspicion that the ford would be somewhat livelier on the way home... thankfully there is the little footbridge to the side, so my feet only went a few inches underwater  Had I taken the main road home I think it would have been terrifying with all the cars and surface-water flooding.


----------



## purpan (16 May 2021)

Lac de la Ganguise, Aude.


----------



## Oldbikefan (16 May 2021)

Queen Victoria Park


----------



## flake99please (16 May 2021)

Low tide between Joppa & Musselburgh. Entrance to Fisherow harbour can be seen to the right.


----------



## gtmet (22 May 2021)

Salthouses, Clevedon, incoming tide.


----------



## Willd (23 May 2021)

Drayton Reservoir (Daventry), 25 acres, supplies water to the Grand Union Canal


----------



## ScotMitchyNew (24 May 2021)

Ascof Bay Bute in 2020


----------



## keabo (24 May 2021)

Wayoh Reservoir, Lancs


----------



## Brandane (27 May 2021)

My bike in front of some (Kielder) water earlier today. The first time for many months that my pasty skin has been exposed to the sun!


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 May 2021)

Ramsgate harbour


----------



## flake99please (30 May 2021)

Gladhouse reservoir 




///remit.patrolled.holidays


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2021)

The river Nene just outside Ringstead


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> The river Nene just outside Ringstead
> 
> View attachment 591434


Would that bit be the Nen or the Neen?😉


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Would that bit be the Nen or the Neen?😉



To me it's the Nene


----------



## stoatsngroats (31 May 2021)

My G, in front of the C, with a flying B.

sorry, actually my Genesis, in front of the English Channel, with a photobombing Bee, just above the front wheel.
This taken this afternoon, and a quick cycle to my local area, which was wonderful in the sunshine.
There is a Heritage Trail just along the way, but I haven’t managed to locate the details of what can be found.
There is evidence of an old harbour, but much is lost to history.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jun 2021)

This evening's trundle after work.


----------



## Dag Hammar (2 Jun 2021)

The river Colne at Rowhedge looking in the direction of Colchester.


----------



## Person (2 Jun 2021)

Southport.


----------



## Willd (6 Jun 2021)

Rather a lot of water - Pitsford Water, 34th largest in England and Wales, with a surface area of 2.85 square miles, supplies water to Northampton.


----------



## Willd (6 Jun 2021)

Leicester Line of the Grand Union Canal at Yelvertoft


----------



## flake99please (6 Jun 2021)

Water of Leith path, between Murrayfield stadium, and Dean village.





///ship.mint.likes


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2021)

Billing Aquadrome, on today's sunny ride..


----------



## tyred (7 Jun 2021)

Bunbeg harbour


----------



## Captain Sensible (7 Jun 2021)

Cinder track


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2021)

MBIFO an explosive warning sign 💣 💥

And some water 💦


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 593055
> 
> 
> MBIFO an explosive warning sign 💣 💥
> ...



No boom today, boom tomorrow...


----------



## theloafer (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> No boom today, boom tomorrow...




Are we sure its not

*a. *A barrier composed of a chain of floating logs, typically used to block the passage of boats or to arrest the downstream motion of logs in a log drive.
*b. *A floating barrier serving to catch debris or to contain an oil spill.

Or something similar.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (10 Jun 2021)




----------



## mikeIow (10 Jun 2021)




----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2021)

Pitsford reservoir


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Are we sure its not
> 
> *a. *A barrier composed of a chain of floating logs, typically used to block the passage of boats or to arrest the downstream motion of logs in a log drive.
> *b. *A floating barrier serving to catch debris or to contain an oil spill.
> ...



I'm _really _disappointed now...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2021)

My bike in front of the fountain in Hecklingen, a fairly tiny village on the edge of the Black Forest:


----------



## RoMeR (12 Jun 2021)

A52 West Bridgford, Notts


----------



## Willd (12 Jun 2021)

2 canals for the price of one - Oxford & Grand Union. A weird bit in the middle where the Oxord canal is also the link between the Grand Union North and South


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Jun 2021)

Bootiful Budleigh today...


----------



## fossyant (12 Jun 2021)




----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2021)

A pond between Draughton and Lamport complete with a family of swans


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Are we sure its not
> 
> *a. *A barrier composed of a chain of floating logs, typically used to block the passage of boats or to arrest the downstream motion of logs in a log drive.
> *b. *A floating barrier serving to catch debris or to contain an oil spill.
> ...


Yebbut that's not as much fun as my theory 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2021)

MBIFO some water that includes a dumped electric scooter. I assume the rider is not to be found underneath it!


----------



## RoMeR (13 Jun 2021)

Newstead Abbey, Notts today


----------



## RoMeR (13 Jun 2021)

Newstead Abbey again


----------



## Vertego (13 Jun 2021)

MBIFO The pond near West End Green, Berkshire


----------



## Vertego (14 Jun 2021)

MBIFO...the duck pond at Upton Grey, Hampshire.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2021)

MBIFO some algiefied water with a swan's nest and Hamtun lighthouse..


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2021)

Crossing the river Elz at the end of our village. The river is very tightly managed and runs very straight for several K's until this point, then turns left here into a large wetland area.


----------



## MichaelW2 (15 Jun 2021)

Water was there.


----------



## Vertego (15 Jun 2021)

MBIFO...Dipley Mill, Dipley Common, Hampshire.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jun 2021)

My bike in front of yet another mill race in south Germany...


----------



## RoMeR (16 Jun 2021)

Nottingham Canal today


----------



## Vertego (16 Jun 2021)

MBIFO...River Kennet, Lower Padworth, Berkshire.


----------



## Brandane (17 Jun 2021)

My bike OVER some water, crossing the Erskine Bridge over the Clyde today. Facing up river towards Glasgow. The inwards curving fencing was put there several years ago to deter jumpers .


----------



## flake99please (18 Jun 2021)

Water of Leith path





///eggs.dash.dishes


----------



## Vertego (18 Jun 2021)

MBIFO...The ford on the river Pang at Bucklebury, Berkshire


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Jun 2021)

Great photo.


----------



## Vertego (18 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Great photo.


I would like to take that as a comment upon my photo, for which I thank you.


----------



## carpiste (18 Jun 2021)

Chorlton water park today. Stopped for coffee and a stretch of the legs


----------



## Willd (19 Jun 2021)

Thornton Reservoir  76 acres, supplies water to Leicester.


----------



## Willd (19 Jun 2021)

River Soar


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jun 2021)

I liked the posts standing starkly, sign long gone.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2021)

On the way back from work last week.

I had to visit a different location; frankly it was a nicer ride than usual...


----------



## Vertego (20 Jun 2021)

MBIFO... Dun Mill lock, near Hungerford, Berkshire.


----------



## flake99please (20 Jun 2021)

Portobello beach.




///nurse.season.loved


----------



## Vertego (22 Jun 2021)

MBIFO... the river Kennet, near Hungerford, Berkshire


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Jun 2021)

Ulley Reservoir


----------



## Vertego (24 Jun 2021)

MB (and another) IFO... the Mediterranean sea at Argeles Plage, France


----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2021)




----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Jun 2021)

Wonder if anyone's in a position to capture their BIFO the 'turquoise' sea surrounding Arran?
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-57609040


----------



## stoatsngroats (26 Jun 2021)

My bike ifo a bath of water, Amsterdam, 2019.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2021)

Wayfarer in front of the Elz river. in Wasser, south Germany.

When the weather gets warmer this is absolutely crawling with children from the nearby village playing in the river, and crossing the bridge means dodging small people with huge inflatable water toys.

I got stuck behind a dinosaur last time.


----------



## Vertego (26 Jun 2021)

MBIFO... the Mediterranean sea at Argeles Port, France, but this time on its own(different year and travelling alone)


----------



## Vertego (30 Jun 2021)

MBIFO... the Mediterranean sea at Argeles Plage, France


----------



## Vertego (1 Jul 2021)

A little tenuous? MBIFO... La Fontaine, Luc-en-Diois, France (although the bike is strictly behind the water!)


----------



## RoMeR (1 Jul 2021)

National Water Sports Centre, Nott


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jul 2021)

Farm pond on the outskirts of Leiston


----------



## plantfit (5 Jul 2021)

Raleigh Pioneer in front of potato irrigation


----------



## lotharko (8 Jul 2021)

Sunday tour with cargo quad


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Jul 2021)

What a fabulous machine!


----------



## flake99please (9 Jul 2021)

Portobello beach just now.






///forest.music.form


----------



## lotharko (9 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> What a fabulous machine!


Thanks. Now that all the teething problems have been worked out, it's also fun to drive.


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2021)




----------



## Oldhippy (11 Jul 2021)

On the way through Canterbury today.


----------



## Baldy (11 Jul 2021)

New to me bike at Gartmorn Reservoir, Clackmannanshire. I forgot to take my real camera so I had to use the phone, as always I got my fingers in the way.


----------



## gtmet (11 Jul 2021)

Joyce's pool, Didmarton. An alleged source of the Avon, so there must be some water among those irises.


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2021)

Lough Foyle.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2021)

MBIFO a big puddle covering the access to the bike path on today's ride back from blood donoring..


----------



## Ridgeway (13 Jul 2021)

Return route over Lake Garda last week:


----------



## gtmet (13 Jul 2021)

... in front of Little Wall Rhine, Congresbury.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2021)

My bike in front of the Elz river:

1. This morning:






2: Same place this afternoon:






The Black Forest got a lot more water than we did by all accounts, and a lot of it has to go past here...


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (14 Jul 2021)

Welton waters, used to come here as a kid and fancied a bit of exploring on todays ride, not changed at all


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jul 2021)

My bike in front of some water (Rochdale Canal)


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jul 2021)

Another from today.


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Jul 2021)

Any idea whether this might simply be an ornamental frippery, or whether it might serve some function. The pond was in the grounds of an upmarket property.


----------



## Spokesmann (18 Jul 2021)




----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2021)

Mbifo some water in Sudborough earlier today


----------



## tyred (18 Jul 2021)

River Foyle


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Jul 2021)

Chesterfield Canal, Clayworth


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2021)




----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2021)

The pond at Upton on this mornings ride.


----------



## flake99please (20 Jul 2021)

Crammond Island (///those.elbow.small)


----------



## Brandane (21 Jul 2021)

My bike in front of Loch Thom reservoir, today.
This is the main water supply for the town of Greenock, and in winter is usually full to just in front of the bike. How long until the water shortages start?


----------



## flake99please (21 Jul 2021)

Ratho marina (///procures.wires.minder)


----------



## kayakerles (21 Jul 2021)

Slick said:


> View attachment 405571
> 
> Not very exotic but the only one I have next to water on a recent trip to Aberdeen on the Deeside way.


Nice shot, nice place to be, and a nice time of day to be there, judging by the lighting. Seems like everything came together for you that day.

I had a nice ride by a creek last week, but nothing as nice as you experienced.


----------



## kayakerles (21 Jul 2021)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 405757
> View attachment 405756
> View attachment 405754
> View attachment 405753
> ...


Beautiful shots. There’s nothing like being near the sea!


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Jul 2021)

Chesterfield Canal, Hollingwood


----------



## Slick (21 Jul 2021)

kayakerles said:


> Nice shot, nice place to be, and a nice time of day to be there, judging by the lighting. Seems like everything came together for you that day.
> 
> I had a nice ride by a creek last week, but nothing as nice as you experienced.
> 
> View attachment 600316


Thanks, glad you liked it. I was working in the area for a while so just exploring really which explains the low sun. I would love to tell you it was deliberate but I'm not that artistic, unfortunately.


----------



## Mrs M (21 Jul 2021)

kayakerles said:


> Beautiful shots. There’s nothing like being near the sea!


Thank you.
Happy times 😊


----------



## Brandane (22 Jul 2021)

MBIFO "Anthem of the Seas' berthed at Greenock (!!) today. Biggest cruise ship to ever visit here. And a nice 18 mile sunny cycle over the Brisbane Glen and off road via the Greenock cut to get here. This is what days out on a bike are all about, for me .


----------



## flake99please (23 Jul 2021)

Cramond Brig (///flames.rally.sunset)


----------



## flake99please (23 Jul 2021)

Silverknowes esplanade (///grapes.dogs.expect)


----------



## Baldy (25 Jul 2021)

MBIFO Loch Drunkie.



MBIFO Loch Venachar.




From todays ride Callander to Aberfoyle and back via a roundabout route.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2021)

This was going to be MBIFO a bridge but the parapet has fallen off so you can see the water now 💦


----------



## srj10 (26 Jul 2021)

Holy Loch


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Jul 2021)

Sprotborough locks on the Sheffield and South Yorkshire Navigation


----------



## gtmet (26 Jul 2021)

Claverham Drove Rhine.


----------



## Brandane (27 Jul 2021)

srj10 said:


> View attachment 601110
> 
> Holy Loch


We might have crossed paths yesterday. I did a 170 mile route from home, over the water (on 1100 ferry) to Dunoon, rode to Oban, then down to Lochgilphead via Crinan Canal, then ferry from Tarbert to Portavadie, rode to Dunoon (for 1800 ferry) via Tighnabruiach and Loch Striven, then home.

When I say "rode", I may have had a little bit of fuel to assist :


----------



## Zipp2001 (29 Jul 2021)




----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Jul 2021)




----------



## pjd57 (30 Jul 2021)

My bike in front of a stretch of Loch Long.....maybe. Passed that many yesterday going to Dunoon I lost count.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2021)

River Nene


----------



## Zipp2001 (31 Jul 2021)




----------



## Ridgeway (1 Aug 2021)

Well it’s in front (maybe above slightly)






Col de l’Epine this afternoon above Lac Aiguebelette


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Aug 2021)

My wife's bike, 

a) in front of the water at the mouth of the Tyne (Little Haven)

b) in front of the Tyne, at South Shields/North Shields Ferry landing

c) in front of the Tyne, with DFDS Newcastle - Amsterdam Ferry, just visible on the right, on other side of river


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2021)

MBIFO a river in Coed y Brenin, Wales , that didn't have any vowels in it.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Aug 2021)

Mill pond, Pleasley Vale


----------



## kipster (2 Aug 2021)

At the end of a St Malo to Santander tour a couple of years ago


----------



## Jenkins (2 Aug 2021)

A small


PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 602279
> 
> 
> MBIFO a river in Coed y Brenin, Wales , that didn't have any vowels in it.


A slightly less impressive river, also without vowels but more pronouncable as it's local to me - the River Fynn in Playford


----------



## tyred (2 Aug 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2021)

MBIFO a pond with a bonus swan..


----------



## Jenkins (3 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 602436
> 
> 
> MBIFO a pond with a bonus swan..


Trust you to go bigger - I could only do ducks with today's pond in Mulbarton


----------



## tribanjules (3 Aug 2021)

Boulmer last week


----------



## tribanjules (3 Aug 2021)

Almouth last week


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2021)

A bike in, (not in front of,) some water on today's walk 🚶


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 602644
> 
> A bike in, (not in front of,) some water on today's walk 🚶



I think you may need to clean the chain when you get home.


----------



## tyred (6 Aug 2021)




----------



## Zipp2001 (7 Aug 2021)




----------



## RoMeR (7 Aug 2021)

tribanjules said:


> Almouth last week
> View attachment 602523


What a sky, very atmospheric


----------



## Willd (7 Aug 2021)

River Welland, a couple of miles from its source at Sibbertoft, I understand it does get a bit bigger


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Aug 2021)

Ridgeway said:


> Well it’s in front (maybe above slightly)
> 
> View attachment 602144
> 
> ...


That's spectacular! The scenery is alright too


----------



## srj10 (10 Aug 2021)

Loch Long, Helensburgh


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (11 Aug 2021)

Sprogs bike in front of the Humber last week.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Aug 2021)

My bike infront of the North Sea, at Tynemouth.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Aug 2021)

My bike infront of the River Tyne, with the Tyne Ferry (which we have just missed) receding in the background.


----------



## Vertego (11 Aug 2021)

MBIFO... Lyde River, Hartley Wespall


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2021)

MBIFO a waterfall and stream on today's ride


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Aug 2021)

Is your bike remote control Pete? 😁


----------



## tyred (13 Aug 2021)




----------



## craigwend (14 Aug 2021)




----------



## tribanjules (14 Aug 2021)

Droitwich canal


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

Crossing the Kinzig river in Wolfach.


----------



## Baldy (14 Aug 2021)

New Mountain Bike, by the local Reservoir Gartmorn.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2021)

Mbifo Pitsford reservoir earlier today


----------



## hiyo (15 Aug 2021)

Blue lake, blue sea and blue sky.


----------



## tyred (15 Aug 2021)

Lough Mourne looking towards the Blue stack mountains.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Lough Mourne looking towards the Blue stack mountains.
> View attachment 604443


What's the upside down bottle about?


----------



## tyred (15 Aug 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> What's the upside down bottle about?


It sits better.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Aug 2021)

Coombe Martin bay


----------



## Vertego (17 Aug 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Coombe Martin bay
> 
> View attachment 604603​


Now that looks like a typical fine English summer's day.


----------



## citybabe (17 Aug 2021)

Woodbridge in Suffolk


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Aug 2021)

Vertego said:


> Now that looks like a typical fine English summer's day.


Oh, it was!


----------



## gtmet (19 Aug 2021)

Vertego said:


> Now that looks like a typical fine English summer's day.


And here is another:







Clevedon, yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Aug 2021)

gtmet said:


> And here is another:
> 
> View attachment 605059
> 
> ...


the world's gone brown.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2021)

A part of the river Nene near to whites marina earl's Barton


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2021)

MBIFO Pitsford Reservoir


----------



## srj10 (23 Aug 2021)

Loch Striven


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2021)

MBIFO the Northampton Arm of the Grand Union Canal on today's ride


----------



## mikeIow (25 Aug 2021)

Not far from Mammoth Lake


----------



## tyred (26 Aug 2021)

Trusk Lough


----------



## flake99please (28 Aug 2021)

Small pebble beach between Musselburgh & Prestonpans. (///eating.remote.dirt)


----------



## Spokesmann (30 Aug 2021)

1955 Carlton Corinthian.


----------



## Shack (30 Aug 2021)

A few days ago, the Lizard, Cornwall.
First one is 'flushing' and the second is Lizard Point.


----------



## Shack (30 Aug 2021)

The River Exe out near fishermans Cot, bickliegh, Devon.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2021)

MBIFO Abby Park lake on today's ride.


----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2021)

Charlton at Trusk Lough. Only an idiot would ride up all these hills to get here on a fixed wheel


----------



## KnittyNorah (2 Sep 2021)

Entry point of the Millenium Link/Ribble Link - couple of days after getting the bike and not fully tweaked to fit


----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2021)

Enjoying my €10 Raleigh


----------



## KnittyNorah (4 Sep 2021)

MBIFO a quiet spot above a lock on the Ribble Link new canal's flight.


and IFO the tidal Ribble, just below the Preston docklands. Low tide.


Both taken on today's ride. Odd weather, but pleasant for cycling.


----------



## Colin Grigson (5 Sep 2021)

MBIFO River Danube just outside Bratislava on a lovely sunny Sunday morning …


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Sep 2021)

When I camped by the Danube I was amazed how wide it actually was in real life.


----------



## Colin Grigson (5 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> When I camped by the Danube I was amazed how wide it actually was in real life.


Yes, me too, in places it’s so wide it resembles a large lake - Garda or suchlike ..


----------



## Salad Dodger (5 Sep 2021)

This morning, as Mrs Salad and I paused on our expedition to find a cooked breakfast.


----------



## tyred (5 Sep 2021)

Loughahull.


----------



## BrumJim (6 Sep 2021)

River Wye, from the hand-pulled ferry.


----------



## tribanjules (6 Sep 2021)

Brindley place - a spaghetti junction of canals !


----------



## BrumJim (6 Sep 2021)

tribanjules said:


> Brindley place - a spaghetti junction of canals !
> View attachment 607931


With Bill's pub to the left.

It was where Bill Clinton stopped for a pint during a G8 conference in the city, after being invited by one of the locals sitting on the balcony.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Sep 2021)

Leeds and Liverpool canal, Gargrave.
Stop for a much needed double espresso and cake.


----------



## sebinho (9 Sep 2021)

Lake Paranoá, Brasília


----------



## tyred (9 Sep 2021)

Lough Sheelin


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2021)

Mill Lane, Needham and the River Waveney


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2021)

Mbifo


----------



## kipster (14 Sep 2021)

A recent trip to Wells in Somerset, the water is the moat around the Bishops Palace


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2021)

Killary Fjord.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Sep 2021)

Tarbert in Argyll


----------



## KnittyNorah (15 Sep 2021)

Dana - my bike - with the River Ribble behind. The bridge is the Guildway Bridge, which carries the A59 over the river.


----------



## Willd (18 Sep 2021)

Ravensthorpe reservoir, it was a bit foggy this morning


----------



## figbat (19 Sep 2021)

My bike in front of Weymouth Bay.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2021)

MBIFO Bedford Road canoe centre.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Sep 2021)

Today at Whitstable.










[]

[]


----------



## oldwheels (20 Sep 2021)

Taken from Grasspoint Isle of Mull looking east.


----------



## Zingano (22 Sep 2021)

The Royal Military Canal near Hamstreet in Kent. It was constructed as a defence against Napoleon in the early 19C, along the old cliff line of the former Saxon shore, bordering Romney Marsh.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Sep 2021)

On today's ride, the tide coming in and an old ice cream trike.


----------



## Aravis (22 Sep 2021)

Last week: Ascog Bay, Bute with paddle steamer Waverley in the distance.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Sep 2021)

My wife's bike (and wife), infront of Reedham Ferry, River Yare, Norfolk.


----------



## Willd (26 Sep 2021)

River Anker (typed that one carefully ) at Wolvey


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Sep 2021)

MBIFO the Exeter Ship Canal today:


----------



## oldwheels (27 Sep 2021)

The Irish ferry at Stranraer before they moved to Cairnryan.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Sep 2021)

MBIFO the village pond at Halberton


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Sep 2021)

MBIFO Topsham and the Exe this morning, from The Other Side!


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Sep 2021)

My bike infront of the River Thames, near Windsor/Eton.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Sep 2021)

Zingano said:


> The Royal Military Canal near Hamstreet in Kent. It was constructed as a defence against Napoleon in the early 19C, along the old cliff line of the former Saxon shore, bordering Romney Marsh.
> 
> View attachment 610399


have cycled there - never understood how that narrow channel was supposed to hold back someone like Napoleon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> have cycled there - never understood how that narrow channel was supposed to hold back someone like Napoleon.



Considering that to reach it he would have had to make the crossing from France.

That said, the Rhine proved pretty hard to get past for the allies in World War Two. I realise it's bigger but the tech available was also more advanced.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Considering that to reach it he would have had to make the crossing from France.
> 
> That said, the Rhine proved pretty hard to get past for the allies in World War Two. I realise it's bigger but the tech available was also more advanced.


rhine a tad bigger/faster than the royal military canal I think.


----------



## Zingano (30 Sep 2021)

Wouldn’t the idea be that they’d have had to land ground forces on Romney Marsh, leaving the ships behind, and then the canal would be a defensive barrier for our armies? They added pill boxes in WW2 so must still see some benefit.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Sep 2021)

From the top of Mam Ratagan. Not got the corners the Bealach na Ba has but pretty steep. The road leads over to Glenelg and then the small ferry to Skye. There is water to be seen.


----------



## gtmet (1 Oct 2021)

... in front of a moat. 

Moat Farm, Bickfield.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Oct 2021)

MBIFO the English Channel (or at least a bit of it) and some beach huts, at Beautiful Budleigh


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2021)

MBIFO some water containing ducks & swans, plus the Northampton lighthouse in the background.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2021)

MBIFO some water on today's sunny, but breezy, ride.. ☀


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2021)

Mbifo the Irish sea


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Oct 2021)

MBIFO the Exe & some boats this morning:


----------



## Spokesmann (10 Oct 2021)

Out on the Jack Taylor this fine morning.


----------



## tyred (10 Oct 2021)

Lough Eske


----------



## gtmet (10 Oct 2021)

... in front of Cromhall water recycling centre.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Oct 2021)

At Exmuff earlier:


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2021)

MBIFO Bedford Road Canoe Centre..


----------



## gtmet (12 Oct 2021)

... or somebody's bike....

Clevedon Marine Lake & the Severn






... & somebody else with their bike...
Blind Yeo, Strode Road.


----------



## Mr Celine (12 Oct 2021)

MBIFO Spey reservoir.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Oct 2021)

At the Mill on the Exe today:


----------



## CanucksTraveller (14 Oct 2021)

I'm not on tour by the way, I'd been out to do the shopping on the Genesis so that's a pannier full of food. And booze.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Oct 2021)

The wonder that is the Bingley 5 rise locks.
(a bit of it behind me).
That'll be the Damart factory in the background - suppliers of thermals to the world.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Oct 2021)

Hirst Lock, Leeds Liverpool Canal, cake and espresso (2 doubles) stop


----------



## pjd57 (15 Oct 2021)

Sunny morning at Bowling. Looking up the Clyde.

My bike isn't in the picture !


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2021)

Found a new stream this morning


----------



## Spokesmann (17 Oct 2021)

Early morning ride in Plymouth today.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (17 Oct 2021)

Few errands to do on a grey day today.


----------



## pjd57 (17 Oct 2021)

The Kelvin today. River level has shot up over the last few days.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2021)

A local Brook on this morning's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Oct 2021)

Lots of it today in the Exe...


----------



## Willd (23 Oct 2021)

Grand Union Canal at Warwick


----------



## Jenkins (23 Oct 2021)

The two fords in Grundisburgh, previously used but not with this bike


----------



## LWeleven (24 Oct 2021)

Shropshire union canal , I think I have to find some new places to ride i always seam to end up here 🤔


----------



## GeekDadZoid (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Oct 2021)

The river Hiz in Hitchin, Herts. I'd say it's more of a stream, although it's substantial just at this point thanks to it being dammed to create an artificial pond. It's a trickle elsewhere in town.


----------



## gtmet (24 Oct 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> View attachment 614885
> 
> The river Hiz in Hitchin, Herts. I'd say it's more of a stream, this is its most prominent bit thanks to it being dammed here to create an artificial pond.



Hitchin, the quaint old English market town centre in the Stevenage-Hitchin-Letchworth conurbation. Have they finally merged to create the City of Stitchworth yet? I know that where we lived in the eighties on the edge of Stevenage looking out over Weston Road and fields is now about two new estates in, so the houses must be about to charge downhill and envelope Gravely...


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Oct 2021)

gtmet said:


> Hitchin, the quaint old English market town centre in the Stevenage-Hitchin-Letchworth conurbation. *Have they finally merged to create the City of Stitchworth yet?* I know that where we lived in the eighties on the edge of Stevenage looking out over Weston Road and fields is now about two new estates in, so the houses must be about to charge downhill and envelope Gravely...


Not far off. There are still about 400 metres of farmers fields and a bit of common land / heath between the two, no sign of development on them thankfully. Hitchin is expanding North towards Wlibury Hills however, there's a new estate going up on Stotfold Road. I imagine the two will merge one day. 😔


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Oct 2021)

Predictably, the Exe, today.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Oct 2021)

Another ford - this one in Brockdish today


----------



## gtmet (27 Oct 2021)

I did not spend the whole of Monday sheltering under a motorway, it was generally a sunny day, possibly more rainbows than desirable.


gtmet said:


> Sheltering from the squall...
> View attachment 615186








Crockerne Pill


----------



## Zipp2001 (28 Oct 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (29 Oct 2021)

MBIFO lots of water at Bickleigh Bridge this morning:


----------



## Willd (31 Oct 2021)

Warwickshire Avon


----------



## oldwheels (2 Nov 2021)

Near Whitehills, Banffshire


----------



## Spokesmann (7 Nov 2021)

Plymouth Barbican, Sutton Harbour.


----------



## gtmet (13 Nov 2021)

... in front of the Severn, MV Helga approaching King Road inbound for Avonmouth, from Damietta.






Picking up tugs.


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Nov 2021)

In front of some excitable water in the R Severn, Shrewsbury


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2021)

MBIFO the River Nene on today's ride.


----------



## Willd (14 Nov 2021)

Saddington Reservoir, 47 acres, built between 1793 and 1797 to supply water to the Grand Union canal.  More fog


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2021)

MBIFO the River Nene and under the University Bridge on today's ride.


----------



## Vertego (15 Nov 2021)

MBIFO...the pond at #foxsfridge Lyde Green, Rotherwick, Hampshire. Just a short 25Km ride to get some fresh, raw milk!


----------



## Jenkins (17 Nov 2021)

Mill River in Foxhall this afternoon


----------



## flake99please (19 Nov 2021)

Portobello beach.


----------



## Willd (20 Nov 2021)

Daventry Reservoir, 140 acres, supplies Grand Union canal


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Nov 2021)

The blue blue of the Exeter Ship Canal this afternoon:


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2021)

MBIFO a puddle of water plus some bullrushes.


----------



## gtmet (24 Nov 2021)

The sun shone, the sky was blue, the sea was blue, I had to ride twenty odd km to find enough mud to tone things down a bit.





Monday last, south of Clevedon, Blind Yeo, Land Yeo and Severn.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2021)

MBIFO The backwater behind Northampton Boat Club.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2021)

MBIFO some St Ives, Cambs., water.


----------



## Willd (4 Dec 2021)

Oxford canal at Hillmorton


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Dec 2021)

Willd said:


> Oxford canal at Hillmorton
> View attachment 620499


Now I'm all nostalgic for Oxfordshire again.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2021)

Brafield on the Green duck pond


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Dec 2021)

Seafront at Maryport, Cumbs


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> duck pond


The duckhouse looks a bit like the expenses scandal one - bet it was a hell of a lot cheaper though


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2021)

Ravensthorpe reservoir earlier today


----------



## Fram (12 Dec 2021)

Caen Hill Locks, Devizes.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Dec 2021)

Fram said:


> View attachment 621626
> 
> Caen Hill Locks, Devizes.



I have almost same photograph, but, without the bike! I took it while sitting on that very seat


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Dec 2021)

Dawlish Warren today. Not many people around, weirdly...


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2021)

MBIFO a stream running out of Harleston First.


----------



## Spokesmann (18 Dec 2021)

Out around Plymouth today.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Dec 2021)

On the way to Wincheap.


----------



## Shack (18 Dec 2021)

A rather blowy Dartmoor


----------



## Willd (18 Dec 2021)

Willoughby duck pond


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2021)

Willd said:


> Willoughby duck pond
> 
> View attachment 622754



A couple of years ago I was sat on that bench during a ride with baby ducklings running around at my feet.


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Dec 2021)

In the wilds of Pendle - gathering electric puddles in May


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Dec 2021)

Exmuff today...


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2021)

MBIFO Billing Aquadrome marina on today's ride..


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2021)

MBIFO a stream that tops up Pitsford Res...


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Dec 2021)

Only cos' the fields are flooded... on the oldest bridge in Devon, the pre-1238 Clyst St Mary Bridge:


----------



## Vertego (1 Jan 2022)

MBIFO...One of the duck ponds at Sherfield-on-Loddon, Hampshire. Complete with ducks and Rudolph & co.


----------



## Willd (2 Jan 2022)

Oxford Canal at Napton on the Hill


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2022)

Eathorpe on my ride this morning


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jan 2022)

The River Gipping in Claydon this afternoon


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Jan 2022)

Stop for a P and to contemplate the scenery/life etc.
Leeds and Liverpool canal.


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Jan 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> Leeds and Liverpool cana


Twixt Gargrave & Skipton?


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Jan 2022)

Once the mist had cleared this morning, twas lovely!


----------



## Spokesmann (15 Jan 2022)

Plymouth, Millbay


----------



## Willd (16 Jan 2022)

Ravensthorpe Reservoir, 105 acres, 414 million gallons, completed 1890, supplies water to Northampton


----------



## FrothNinja (16 Jan 2022)

Pendle Water as it ran through Roughlee, Lancs, this arvo.


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Twixt Gargrave & Skipton?


ah, just spotted - yes - well spotted - first time I've done that bit - pleased to see it was as well surfaced as I'd been lead to believe. There's a closure between two of the Gargrave town locks/bridges at the moment for a while (winter lock maintenance/replacement) but no great problem to ride round.

It was a ride to sort an appalling Avanti West Coast ticket screw-up - the nice folks at Skipton booking office sorted it so I celebrated with two nice pints sat outside the Skipton spoons. When the tech/systems/customer care falls over, best to get on the bike.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jan 2022)

My bike in front of some water or on a brigde - you choose. The Little Ouse in Thelnetham this afternoon


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Jan 2022)

MBIFO the Exe today


----------



## FrothNinja (19 Jan 2022)

MIFO a canal basin - which has long since mislaid the buildings & industry it serviced


----------



## Spokesmann (22 Jan 2022)

A few miles today on my favourite MTB, fresh from a major overhaul. Millbay, Plymouth.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Jan 2022)

Spokesmann said:


> View attachment 627653
> 
> 
> A few miles today on my favourite MTB, fresh form a major overhaul. Millbay, Plymouth.


nice job on the mtb/tourer - can I ask what it is?


----------



## Spokesmann (22 Jan 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> nice job on the mtb/tourer - can I ask what it is?


A 1996 Univega Alpina 500


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jan 2022)

MBIFO Pitsford Res on today's ride ☀


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Jan 2022)

thanks - must admit never heard of - but looks nice - and steel i presume - mid/late 90s a good period for steel MTBs and hybrids.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jan 2022)

I went for 'IFO water' for this one, as this pond above Aylesbeare is more interesting than the gate...


----------



## Willd (23 Jan 2022)

River Stowe, Southam, probably looks better in Summer


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Jan 2022)

MBIFO some flashes viewed from Hollow Gill Brow (twixt Rathmell & Wigglesworth, Ribblesdale)


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jan 2022)

Another part of the Exeter Ship Canal


----------



## gtmet (28 Jan 2022)

.. in front of some water, mostly suspended in the air, but the Severn can just be discerned, with the tug Graham Robertson floating in it.







Portbury Wharf


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Jan 2022)

As it seems I've pretty much given up riding outdoors now, this is about as close as my bike of choice can get to any water 🤣


----------



## grumpydad (28 Jan 2022)

Above Usk Reservoir, looking towards The Black Mountain.


----------



## Willd (29 Jan 2022)

A lock on the Oxford Canal at Napton


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Jan 2022)

MBIFO the Otter today:


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jan 2022)

You can probably guess which ship canal it is...


----------



## Littgull (30 Jan 2022)

This afternoon at Elton Reservoir (in between Bury and Radcliffe, Lancs).


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jan 2022)

The pond in the grounds of Westerfield Church


----------



## Littgull (1 Feb 2022)

Hollingworth Lake, Littleborough. Less than half a mile from my house.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Feb 2022)

A picture about 20 years old when I was younger and fitter. Cannot remember where this is. It is possibly in my logs somewhere but would take a while to find. Any suggestions welcome.Could be Shetland. The lighthouse on the headland looks familiar but memory has gone. 
Edit to add that the thing sticking up on the headland could be The Old Man of Hoy.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Feb 2022)

Just back from a few days down in Devon and was near the water as often as possible:
Brixham



Newton Abbot, Town Quay



Teignmouth



Torquay


----------



## Zipp2001 (4 Feb 2022)

How about my bike on water !


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2022)

Near to Whites Marina


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Feb 2022)

Well, MB&MI some water.... the ford at Clyst St George:


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Feb 2022)

MBIFO a stream running under the Brampton Valley Way.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (6 Feb 2022)

On Sidmouth seafront:


----------



## oldwheels (8 Feb 2022)

Dolphin watchers Fortrose


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Feb 2022)

MB and my new Lion Bellworks bell IFO the Exeter Ship Canal at Turf Lock. You'd know if you got pinged by this!


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Feb 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> MB and my new Lion Bellworks bell IFO the Exeter Ship Canal at Turf Lock. You'd know if you got pinged by this!
> 
> View attachment 630344


It appears to be having it's pic taken by a Monolith (Space Odyssey ref)


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Feb 2022)

MBIFO Morecambe Bay (nearish Rampside)


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Feb 2022)

Quite a bit of mud and sand involved too...


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Feb 2022)

M(forget to get it in the pic)BIFO the seawall at Whitehaven. Bike's shadow is meant to be in the bottom left corner - photo fail


----------



## Fredo76 (21 Feb 2022)

Rio Grande from NM502


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Feb 2022)

MBIFO the Meyrosse this morning:


----------



## Jaker07 (22 Feb 2022)

the woodlands texas, morning ride


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2022)

MBIFO the Nene on today's ride.


----------



## gtmet (24 Feb 2022)

February puddle...






Sandy Lane, Failand.


----------



## gtmet (24 Feb 2022)

Sunset beyond the Avon.






Sea Mills quay.


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Feb 2022)

MBIFO three states of water, possibly four, and a gate.


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Jenkins (26 Feb 2022)

The Channel in Burstall


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Feb 2022)

MBIFO/next to the Leeds & Liverpool, again....


----------



## Spokesmann (27 Feb 2022)

1962 Carlton Corinthian at Sutton Harbour, Plymouth.


----------



## Willd (27 Feb 2022)

River Nene at Nether Heyford


----------



## Willd (27 Feb 2022)

I walked round this bit


----------



## Drzdave58 (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (1 Mar 2022)

Drzdave58 said:


> View attachment 633360


I'd need that to go cycling in my home state at the moment


----------



## Spartak (3 Mar 2022)

River Avon & Clifton Suspension Bridge in the distance.


----------



## Shack (4 Mar 2022)

2 today, by the beach at Crackington Haven, and a tiny ford/ bridge NR Trebreak


----------



## FrothNinja (4 Mar 2022)

MBIFO Pendle Water


----------



## Spokesmann (5 Mar 2022)

Enjoying an early morning ride here in Plymouth.


----------



## pjd57 (5 Mar 2022)

my ( hired ) bike in front of Scapa Flow today.
Not a lot of miles done but it was magical


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Mar 2022)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 633981
> my ( hired ) bike in front of Scapa Flow today.
> Not a lot of miles done but it was magical


It's a beautiful ride past there! I had the joy of a 45/50 mph headwind, though 😅


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Mar 2022)

MBIFO a little bit of solid water on this morning's nippy ride ❄


----------



## tribanjules (8 Mar 2022)

Parked in front of the model of the Elan Valley reservoirs , cannon hill park Birmingham


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2022)

Duck pond at the golf course


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2022)

Hanging around by the Nene on today's ride ☀


----------



## pjd57 (9 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's a beautiful ride past there! I had the joy of a 45/50 mph headwind, though 😅


I had a perfect morning for it.
Teenage grandson ,who lives in Kirkwall decided not to get out of bed 
So I just had a wander round the area for a couple of hours.
No big hills , not much flat , but almost empty roads .


----------



## pjd57 (9 Mar 2022)

Lochwinnoch yesterday, on our way to Kilwinning. Out and back .


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2022)

The sea


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> The sea
> View attachment 634617


Which particular bit of sea is it? I don't recognise it..


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Which particular bit of sea is it? I don't recognise it..


The bit between the wind farms


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Mar 2022)

My Brommie in front of some stepping stones across the water 💦


----------



## Jenkins (12 Mar 2022)

Ipswich Marina with the Border Force patrol vessel Vigilant and the Dutch minesweeper HNLMS Willemstad in the background


----------



## Willd (12 Mar 2022)

Grand Union Canal at Lapworth


----------



## Willd (12 Mar 2022)

Stratford upon Avon Canal at Whitlock End


----------



## gtmet (12 Mar 2022)

... in front of a flooded cattle grid.






Sutton Farm, Butcombe.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Mar 2022)

Waiting at Gravesend for the Tibury ferry. MBIFO the Thames

That big building top left isn't a big building. It's a cruise ship. A humungous cruise ship. Full of people enjying the cultural splendour of Tilbury

https://shipsmonthly.com/news/new-virgin-cruise-ship-valiant-lady-arrives-on-the-thames/


----------



## IrishAl (13 Mar 2022)

Yesterday at Castlewellan Lake, glorious for short spells. Today it is back to sideways rain.


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> View attachment 635076
> 
> Waiting at Gravesend for the Tibury ferry. MBIFO the Thames
> 
> ...


That 'ship' looks disturbingly top heavy


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Mar 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> That 'ship' looks disturbingly top heavy


It's weird up close. It's like a skyscraper.


----------



## KnittyNorah (14 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's weird up close. It's like a skyscraper.


They are indeed weird things. 
I once saw a similar vessel in a very un-skyscrapered part of the world - New Caledonia/Nouvelle Caledonie - as I rounded a corner near a harbour which corner I'd walked round several times in the previous few days, the view suddenly 'opened' onto a large harbour and I'd seen only what I consider to be 'normal' sized vessels in it. A French navy minesweeper or patrol vessel of some kind was the largest I'd seen in the harbour previously; usually it was medium-sized commercial fishing boats, ferries and water taxis. 
I was - literally - halted in my tracks with shock, surprise and puzzlement when I was suddenly faced with this wall of windows and balconies _which hadn't been there the previous day _and which looked for all the world like some sort of high-rise residential block as seen on 'upgraded' harbour fronts in cities throughout the world. There was extra shock provided by the fact that I was _so darned close_ to the thing as the path I took down to the harbour was a steep one with hairpins and zigzags on a narrow cobbled path between terraced rows of cottages; I hadn't really looked up after I'd got off the bus to start my walk down to the harbour as I was too intent on keeping my footing on the cobbles and was totally discombobulated and disorientated on rounding the corner to be faced by what it took me some moments to realise was a cruise ship - Ugly Colossus of the Seas or some such name, I am sure! - moored _right in the centre _of this small, and small-scale, town. Fortunately I was staying on the other side of the town near a shallow bay with no possibility of waking up to such a thing!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2022)

My CX in front of Pitsford Res.


----------



## tyred (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Mar 2022)

Start of the Chesterfield Canal at West Stockwith on the Trent:


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Mar 2022)

Gorgeous day today


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Mar 2022)

Something tells me that you're not terribly interested in the fact that the English Channel is behind my bike.


----------



## tribanjules (22 Mar 2022)

Top of the Stratford canal this eve


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Mar 2022)

In front of, and almost in, this morning...


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Mar 2022)

Killington Lake


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Mar 2022)

One from yesterdays ride ... Afon Tryweryn, Snowdonia.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Mar 2022)

A posh bike day for the commute. Well, it's the poshest one I've got, even if it's ten years old now.


----------



## Willd (26 Mar 2022)

River Leam


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Mar 2022)

The English Channel.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Mar 2022)

Cockwood Harbour... had been hoping for high tide and more water, but must have got my times wrong...


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Mar 2022)

My wife's bike (with her riding it), infront of the North Sea, yesterday:


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Mar 2022)

A cheeky selfie...


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Mar 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> A cheeky selfie...
> 
> View attachment 637528



I remember going into the bar over the water in 1997 while on a theatre tour.


----------



## FrothNinja (31 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember going into the bar over the water in 1997 while on a theatre tour.


Which sounds a lot more fun than going into the water over the bar


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Apr 2022)

Steamer Quay, Totnes, Devon.


----------



## gtmet (2 Apr 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Cockwood Harbour... had been hoping for high tide and more water, but must have got my times wrong...
> 
> View attachment 637122


It is only sand, not mud, but it still makes a better picture than water.


----------



## Willd (2 Apr 2022)

Millholme Brook (in there somewhere)


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Apr 2022)

... and in front of an old bridge and some 1500m mountains...


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Apr 2022)

River Esk, Metal Bridge


----------



## cm2mackem (9 Apr 2022)

Hanningfield Reservoir, Essex​


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Apr 2022)

Blackness Castle, aka Outlander’s Fort William.


----------



## lazybloke (9 Apr 2022)

After taking this photo I stepped over the white railing to retrieve my bike, then looked back at the sound of a revving engine. A 4x4 was stuck on a kerb entering the narrow bridge, gave it a bit of welly to come over the kerb, straight into the railing I was standing behind. Terrifying!




Wey Navigation, Pyrford


----------



## GeekDadZoid (10 Apr 2022)

Longdendale trail this morning. Was a bit nippy still.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Apr 2022)

MBIFO Sunrise over the Thames, from Blackfriars station.


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Apr 2022)

MBIFO a wet Gisburn Old Road / Coal Pit Lane


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Apr 2022)

Port of Dover today with the English Channel as a backdrop.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Apr 2022)

gloomy day before a rain storm


----------



## Jenkins (12 Apr 2022)

Harleston, in the grounds of the church


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Apr 2022)

Leck Beck at Cowan Bridge


----------



## Tom... (13 Apr 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Leck Beck at Cowan Bridge
> View attachment 639728



That's an elaborate bottle holder!


----------



## figbat (13 Apr 2022)

Clumber Lake


----------



## Willd (15 Apr 2022)

Hollowell Reservoir, 140 acres, which together with Ravensthorpe Reservoir supplies 6.5 million litres of water per day to Northampton, Daventry & Rugby


----------



## Zipp2001 (16 Apr 2022)




----------



## Willd (17 Apr 2022)

Eye Brook


----------



## Willd (17 Apr 2022)

Which was dammed to make Eyebrook Reservoir - 415 acres, built to supply water to Corby Steel works and used to practice the Dambusters raids Wikipedia


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Apr 2022)

MBIFO Lower Black Moss Res - Pendle in the background


----------



## Oldbikefan (19 Apr 2022)

Queen Victoria Park. Netley


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Apr 2022)

I appreciate there's a seat here too, but the water wins, as it's more of a rarity in Drôme Provençale


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2022)

My CX in front of the lake in Overstone golf club.
I wonder how many golf balls are lurking in its depths!


----------



## Jenkins (21 Apr 2022)

The moat around the former site of the Manor House in Crowfield


----------



## Zipp2001 (22 Apr 2022)




----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Apr 2022)

Another one at Afon Tryweryn, Snowdonia.


----------



## Zipp2001 (23 Apr 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2022)

MBIFO the ornamental pond in front of the old Grade 11 Art Deco Pearce Leatherworks building.
@FrothNinja The Leatherworks


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 641349
> 
> MBIFO the ornamental pond in front of the old Grade 11 Art Deco Pearce Leatherworks building.
> @FrothNinja The Leatherworks



Oooo I've gone all unnecessary at the knees - that's bloomin' lovely


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Oooo I've gone all unnecessary at the knees - that's bloomin' lovely



A sad story to go with it, unfortunately.. The offices in the pic was 'listed' and the other buildings and land was sold to developers. Usual thing. The houses were built but the Art Deco bit has just been left. It should, I believe, have been turned into apartments. 
It's been like this for several years now 😔 

I'll try and get a better photo with the sun shining on it. It's really lovely!!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> A sad story to go with it, unfortunately.. The offices in the pic was 'listed' and the other buildings and land was sold to developers. Usual thing. The houses were built but the Art Deco bit has just been left. It should, I believe, have been turned into apartments.
> It's been like this for several years now 😔
> 
> I'll try and get a better photo with the sun shining on it. It's really lovely!!



Is that the building near Weston Favell ?


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> A sad story to go with it, unfortunately.. The offices in the pic was 'listed' and the other buildings and land was sold to developers. Usual thing. The houses were built but the Art Deco bit has just been left. It should, I believe, have been turned into apartments.
> It's been like this for several years now 😔
> 
> I'll try and get a better photo with the sun shining on it. It's really lovely!!




Its sad that a building like that has been left to rot.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Apr 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Is that the building near Weston Favell ?



Yep, on the A4500


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Apr 2022)




----------



## Willd (24 Apr 2022)

2 for one  Sulby Reservoir






Welford Reservoir, both of which supply the Leicester branch of the Grand Union Canal, via the Welford Arm.






Causeway between the two.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2022)

Willd said:


> 2 for one  Sulby Reservoir
> 
> View attachment 641604
> 
> ...




It's interesting that the fence is in the middle, not on the sides.


----------



## Willd (24 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's interesting that the fence is in the middle, not on the sides.


It's a public right of way across the causeway, so I'm guessing the railings are for people to hold on to if it's very windy or icy?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2022)

Willd said:


> It's a public right of way across the causeway, so I'm guessing the railings are for people to hold on to if it's very windy or icy?



I'd have expected them to be a barrier between people and water.


----------



## Willd (24 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'd have expected them to be a barrier between people and water.


It's in a fairly remote area, so I guess there's probably no need for such a fence & the reservoir on the left (Welford) is open to people for fishing, so they can access it from the causeway if they want


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Apr 2022)

At Exmuff beach


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Apr 2022)

Poolsbrook Country Park


----------



## pjd57 (27 Apr 2022)

Holiday pics


----------



## tyred (28 Apr 2022)




----------



## tyred (29 Apr 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (30 Apr 2022)

Need this


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Apr 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (4 May 2022)

Standard... the Exe...


----------



## Spokesmann (8 May 2022)

Plymouth, Millbay. Out for a quick blast this morning.


----------



## Zipp2001 (8 May 2022)




----------



## IaninSheffield (8 May 2022)

Kinder Reservoir


----------



## FrothNinja (8 May 2022)

IaninSheffield said:


> Kinder Reservoir
> 
> 
> View attachment 643815​



I've met kinder friendlier ones


----------



## FrothNinja (8 May 2022)

MBA the kind and friendly L&L


----------



## FrothNinja (10 May 2022)

The lake, Victoria Park, Nelson, Lancs - one better than a duck's @r$e


----------



## briantrumpet (11 May 2022)

The Grand Western Canal at Halberton today:


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2022)

In front of water.... Lots of water...


----------



## FrothNinja (12 May 2022)

MBIFO of Thursden Brook, east of Burnley


----------



## briantrumpet (13 May 2022)

The Channel at Budleigh Salterton... on my circuitous ride home after work today.


----------



## Sallar55 (14 May 2022)

9th century Public water supply for Ovieda, most likely a renovation of a disused Roman system.


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2022)

One of the lakes at Emberton this morning


----------



## Oldhippy (14 May 2022)




----------



## Willd (14 May 2022)

Ashby Canal


----------



## Willd (14 May 2022)

Smite Brook


----------



## FrothNinja (14 May 2022)

L&L near Brierfield


----------



## tyred (15 May 2022)

Not sure what this river is called.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 May 2022)

Another bit of the Channel, at Sidmouth today


----------



## briantrumpet (20 May 2022)

The Teign, at Ashton (and a medieval bridge):


----------



## nickb (21 May 2022)

Roath Lake in Cardiff...




Not water but the Melingriffith water pump...


----------



## Jenkins (21 May 2022)

Another visit to Ipswich marina and this time with the TS Royalist in the background


----------



## Willd (21 May 2022)

Oxford canal at Hungerfield


----------



## rockyroller (21 May 2022)




----------



## All uphill (23 May 2022)

My bike getting very wet on a ferry across the Ijsselmeer in the Netherlands.


----------



## All uphill (23 May 2022)

My bike, just out of shot, in front of the North Sea and sand dunes near Monster, Zuid Holland, Netherlands.

The beginning of 60km of wonderful cycle tracks up the Dutch coast.


----------



## rockyroller (23 May 2022)

All uphill said:


> My bike, just out of shot, in front of the North Sea and sand dunes near Monster, Zuid Holland, Netherlands.
> The beginning of 60km of wonderful cycle tracks up the Dutch coast.



that looks like very fine sand & a beautiful light color


----------



## All uphill (23 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> that looks like very fine sand & a beautiful light color



Beautiful and ideal for making my bike's drive train a bit crunchy!


----------



## FrothNinja (25 May 2022)

MBIFO Pendle Water, Quaker Bridge


----------



## Willd (25 May 2022)

Naseby Reservoir - 93 acres (when full) built to supply water to the Grand Union Canal Leicester line. Its feeder stream supplies water to the Welford Arm in Welford village, some two miles away from Naseby.


----------



## tyred (26 May 2022)

Lough Gartan.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2022)

My Brommie crossing the River Avon in Stratford-upon-Avon on what purports to being the last of it's kind hand cranked Chain Ferry in Britain.
And it only cost £1 for me and the bike 😊


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 646400
> 
> 
> My Brommie crossing the River Avon in Stratford-upon-Avon on what purports to being the last of it's kind hand cranked Chain Ferry in Britain.
> And it only cost £1 for me and the bike 😊



Cyclists and foot passengers off first? Or lorries and coaches?


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2022)

Colmar canal, looking towards the Rhine. Probably one of the furthest places from the sea in mainland Europe.


----------



## dave r (27 May 2022)

IaninSheffield said:


> Cyclists and foot passengers off first? Or lorries and coaches?



Cycle and foot traffic only.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 May 2022)

IaninSheffield said:


> Cyclists and foot passengers off first? Or lorries and coaches?



Registered for maximum 25 passengers. Apparently, I was the 3rd person to use it that afternoon. Obviously busy at weekends and school holidays. 
No mention of numbers of vehicles that can be carried so that must be at the operator's discretion.


----------



## FrothNinja (27 May 2022)

Leeds & Liverpool at Nelson, with the aquatic floaty foam doing it's swan imitation in the background


----------



## tyred (27 May 2022)

Lough Gartan


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

Lock gate on the "Old Canal to New Breisach", Alcase, France.


----------



## Willd (29 May 2022)

Napton reservoirs - balancing reservoirs for the Grand Union Canal - 17 acres


----------



## Willd (29 May 2022)

Grand Union Canal


----------



## Willd (29 May 2022)

Wormleighton Reservoir, supplies the Oxford Canal - 12 acres


----------



## Willd (29 May 2022)

Stockton Reservoir - 7 acres, used to supply water to the Grand Union Canal, now just an overpriced carp fishery


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2022)

The River Nene across the Washlands, including the 'little shower' that passed over me ☔


----------



## Sallar55 (1 Jun 2022)

Let's go fishing, must have been productive in its day.


----------



## Sallar55 (1 Jun 2022)

Chateau on a bridge


----------



## Sallar55 (1 Jun 2022)

Bayard water fountain, love them. A symbol of French uniqueness.


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Jun 2022)

ABIFO the Kennet, Marlborough


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (3 Jun 2022)

Driffield canal on yesterday's ride.


----------



## FrothNinja (4 Jun 2022)

Pendle Water, under the M65 at Quaker Bridge


----------



## Willd (4 Jun 2022)

Oxford / Grand Union Canal


----------



## Willd (4 Jun 2022)

Bear with me... Barby Storage reservoir (underground )


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2022)

MBIFO Billing Aquadrome marina ⛵


----------



## tyred (5 Jun 2022)

Dunlewey


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (6 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> View attachment 647908



Where is this?


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Where is this?



It is Cruit Island, a small island off the coast of Donegal. It is linked with a bridge to the mainland.


----------



## FrothNinja (6 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> It is Cruit Island, a small island off the coast of Donegal. It is linked with a bridge to the mainland.



Lovely


----------



## gtmet (7 Jun 2022)

... in front of water on the road, on the tables, in the air, but not under the 'sunshade'.*





* Sunshade = English euphemism for 'umbrella'.

Oldbury-on-Severn, about quarter past eleven, yesterday.


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Jun 2022)

gtmet said:


> ... in front of water on the road, on the tables, in the air, but not under the 'sunshade'.*
> 
> View attachment 648067
> 
> ...



It was dark here by quarter past 11, and piddling down


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Jun 2022)

Wanless Water (I think) near Lake Burwain, Foulridge


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2022)

My Brommie looking down on, but still in front of, the River Wye on the Monsal Trail on t'other day's ride.


----------



## Willd (12 Jun 2022)

Sywell Reservoir (67 acres) - used to supply water to Higham Ferrers and Rushden areas


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2022)

Willd said:


> Sywell Reservoir (67 acres) - used to supply water to Higham Ferrers and Rushden areas
> 
> View attachment 648705
> 
> ...



That's a regular walk of mine.. I caught a 24lb pike there a few years ago 😁


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2022)

One of the canals in Emmendingen, south Germany. These seem to be a local feature of towns, and Freiburg has lots of them running along the main shopping streets in the old city.


----------



## tyred (12 Jun 2022)

River Foyle


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2022)

The River Lark at Icklingham


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jun 2022)

A calm Exe at Topsham this morning:


----------



## FrothNinja (16 Jun 2022)

Winter shot of the bike before the new stem and after moving to RedShift bars, in front of Pendle Water - you'll never be able to figure out where 😉


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jun 2022)

Shetland North Mainland


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jun 2022)

Loch na Keal Isle of Mull


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2022)

MBIFO Overstone Solarium Lake on today's ride in the shade..


----------



## Willd (19 Jun 2022)

Oxford Canal


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2022)

The Exe, again!


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jun 2022)

Further down the Exe today...


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Jun 2022)

Queen St Mill, Briercliffe - it were bluudy hot but not for one second was I tempted to take a dip


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2022)

Portpatrick.


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jun 2022)

River Calder (honest) from the bridge on Todmorden Rd, Townley


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2022)

Don't actually know where this is!


----------



## Willd (25 Jun 2022)

Warwickshire Avon


----------



## Willd (25 Jun 2022)

Coventry Canal


----------



## Willd (25 Jun 2022)

Oldbury Reservoir, underground


----------



## Roadrat77 (25 Jun 2022)

Believe it or not Birmingham University.


----------



## RoadRider400 (25 Jun 2022)

A fine early morning for a ride if a touch breezy.


----------



## sebinho (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (26 Jun 2022)

L&L, Barden - feral trolley near the stern


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jun 2022)

MBIFO Trenchford Reservoir today:


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2022)

MBIFO the River Nene, (Rhymes with _Ben_, not _Clean_ as it does outside Hamtun) on t'other day's ride.


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Jul 2022)

L&L near Foulridge Tunnel S


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jul 2022)

The Thames esturary at Grain


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2022)

MBIFO Swanhaven Lake, Hamtun. (With a real Swan & cygnets, too!)


----------



## cycling_eejit (7 Jul 2022)

MBIFO Arrecife port in Lanzarote.


----------



## philk56 (7 Jul 2022)

The ford in Braughing village, Herts.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Jul 2022)

philk56 said:


> The ford in Braughing village, Herts.
> 
> View attachment 651837


Ah fond memories. On a club run about 30 years ago my mate decided it was a good place for a swim .


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jul 2022)

I've been isolating at home for five days after a positive covid test, so it was nice to get a negative one bang on cue today, when it's such lovely weather!


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Jul 2022)

Wanless Water, Slipper Hill, nr Foulridge Tunnel S


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jul 2022)

Holy levitating bike!


----------



## RoMeR (10 Jul 2022)

Beeston Weir, Nottingham


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (13 Jul 2022)

L&L, Daneshouse Pk, Burnley


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Jul 2022)

L&L, Daneshouse Pk, Burnley


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2022)

MBIFO Pitsford Res.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jul 2022)

Ellingham area (I think) and the river Waveny


----------



## gtmet (15 Jul 2022)

... proving that Weston is indeed 'Super Mare'.


----------



## FrothNinja (15 Jul 2022)

gtmet said:


> ... proving that Weston is indeed 'Super Mare'.
> 
> View attachment 652921



My CX is a rather super Mares


----------



## figbat (17 Jul 2022)

From last weekend’s Exmoor Explorer MTB ride, MBIFO the Bristol Channel


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2022)

Sitting in the middle of a spillway where the _Elz _river meets the _Altrhine_ (Old Rhine)


----------



## Willd (17 Jul 2022)

River Sence, Sheepy Parva


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Jul 2022)

One of the ponds at Grassmoor Country Park on the Five Pits Trail


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jul 2022)

Levington lagoon this afternoon


----------



## FrothNinja (19 Jul 2022)

L&L this morn - getting sufficiently warm to de-lid


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Jul 2022)

Stithians Lake this evening:


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2022)

MBIFO one of the Stanwick Lakes.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jul 2022)

Well, actually surrounded, as it was in the St Mawes to Falmouth ferry...


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jul 2022)

The Kona Klunker returns to Ford's Cove, Hornby Island, British Columbia.

Seventeen magnificent kilos of perished rubber, dodgy gears and grabby brakes.


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Jul 2022)

Gorple Upper Res from Gorple Road. The Lower Res is below the trees and more or less to the left of the bridleway post


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Jul 2022)

Nothing today, so one from Pendower Beach a couple of days ago (when the sun was shining):


----------



## 8mph (24 Jul 2022)

Lustleigh Cleave


----------



## Willd (24 Jul 2022)

Windmill Pool




Engine Pool (Terry's Pool ) all part of Earlswood Lakes


----------



## Alex321 (24 Jul 2022)

Three different bits of water on today's ride.

Duck pond on the edge of St Brides Major





Fishing lake near Atlantic College, St Donats (covered in green stuff, but there is water under there, honest! )





Mill pond (originally, now a fishing lake) at Warren Mil Farm.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2022)

My Brommie in front of a waterfall.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (25 Jul 2022)

Are kickbikes allowed? My Kickbike Race Max 28 in front of the River Spey






and my Yedoo Trexx in front of the River Dee (the Aberdeenshire version)


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Jul 2022)

The dregs, lowered L&L, lower Barrowford Locks


----------



## srj10 (28 Jul 2022)

Mirren Shore, Port Glasgow


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jul 2022)

Ellingham Mill


----------



## FrothNinja (29 Jul 2022)

L&L, Church, Lancs


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2022)

Ramelton Quay


----------



## Willd (30 Jul 2022)

Brownsover Reservoir - supplies water to Draycote Reservoir, which is pumped storage only


----------



## Willd (30 Jul 2022)

Oxford Canal


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jul 2022)

L&L just west of Altham Bridge


----------



## tyred (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Alex321 (31 Jul 2022)

River Ely, Peterstone Super-Ely


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2022)

On the Adur Ferry Bridge in Lancing


----------



## FrothNinja (3 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> On the Adur Ferry Bridge in Lancing
> View attachment 655542



That town's name always reminds me of boils....


----------



## Brandane (4 Aug 2022)

Early(ish) morning River Nith just south of Dumfries. On last weekend's 200 mile mini tour from Costa Clyde to Carlisle.


----------



## Willd (7 Aug 2022)

River Soar


----------



## Alex321 (7 Aug 2022)

Bristol Channel, with England fairly clear on the far side.. This could equally have gone in the gate thread.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2022)

MBIFO some water with the Northampton Lighthouse in the background.


----------



## Sallar55 (9 Aug 2022)

A better pic.


----------



## Alex321 (9 Aug 2022)

Llantwit Major "beach" this evening. Walked 2-3 hundred yards left around that cliff after taking this, to be far enough from anybody to reasonably be able to go in for a swim (sans clothes).


----------



## OldShep (10 Aug 2022)

Reliving my youth. It’s 55 yes since I sat in this Pump House. Neasham Darlington
There wasn’t a pump back then either


----------



## Vertego (14 Aug 2022)

MBIFO... a dried up ford, with the water flowing under the road...just


----------



## craigwend (16 Aug 2022)

This just popped up from 7 years ago, when junior was shorter than me, local Sky ride around Hull's old town The Deeps railings and the Humber in the background


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Aug 2022)

This evenings view on an easy becalmed 10 miles.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Aug 2022)

The Hundred River near Rusmere in north Suffolk


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Aug 2022)

Beaumont-en-Diois today:


----------



## Vertego (25 Aug 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Beaumont-en-Diois today:
> 
> View attachment 658515



More water than in a typical pond around here!


----------



## Willd (25 Aug 2022)

Sow Brook, our dog's favourite paddling spot


----------



## Bollo (26 Aug 2022)

Étang de la Hardouinais in Brittany.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Aug 2022)

How about my bike in front of where some water should be? A completely dry River Kennett in Dalham this afternoon.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (27 Aug 2022)

Todays ride. Taken at Sunk Island on the way to Patrington.


----------



## harlechjoe (27 Aug 2022)




----------



## Willd (27 Aug 2022)

"Great Ouse"


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2022)

The Elizabethan fish pond from the mid 1580's at Holdenby House


----------



## FrothNinja (31 Aug 2022)

Elvan Water, twixt Elvanfoot & Leadhills


----------



## gtmet (1 Sep 2022)

... in front of the Severn.





Poets' walk, Clevedon.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2022)

MBIFO the Nene by the canoe centre.


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Sep 2022)

Doncaster Lakeside 'beach'


----------



## tyred (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## Willd (11 Sep 2022)

River Nene at Stanwick Lakes


----------



## Willd (11 Sep 2022)

Leicester Line of the Grand Union Canal


----------



## Jenkins (12 Sep 2022)

The River Alde at Snape


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Sep 2022)

My wife's bike with River Tyne, on the right, with Cruise Ship docked at North Shields.


----------



## Willd (17 Sep 2022)

Draycote Water


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Sep 2022)

The North Sea caressing the shores of Robin Hood's Bay:


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Sep 2022)

Treeton Dyke and waterborne fun seekers:


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Sep 2022)

Willd said:


> Draycote Water
> 
> View attachment 661381



Been birding there, always missed the twitch


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Sep 2022)

Elvan Water, upstream (naturally) from Elvanfoot


----------



## Alex321 (18 Sep 2022)

River Ely Between Tredodridge and Peterstone-Super-Ely


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Sep 2022)

It's not my bike.
It's not even a bike.
That's definitely water though.
Taken at Villers-sur-Mer.


----------



## Alex321 (19 Sep 2022)

TheDoctor said:


> It's not my bike.
> It's not even a bike.
> That's definitely water though.
> Taken at Villers-sur-Mer.
> View attachment 661579



There is A bike in the picture. Didn't you see it, leaning against the wall?


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Sep 2022)

Didn't even notice it. That's not my bike either!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2022)

MBIFO The Serpentine, Hyde Park, on today's ride.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Sep 2022)

A really old one, I dug this out for another thread. My wife riding along the shore of Lake Annecy, France.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Sep 2022)

Stanley Ferry cut on the Calder:


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2022)

The river is going up and down about twice a day; I think it's trying to be tidal.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2022)

MBIFO Delapre Lake.


----------



## Vertego (22 Sep 2022)

(not)MBIFO the Bristol Channel at Minehead beach


----------



## Caperider (23 Sep 2022)

My new Fat Tuesday cruiser at the Cape Cod Canal. Did 20 miles super nice .


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Sep 2022)

The River Trent flowing 'neath its eponymous bridge:


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Sep 2022)

There was quite a bit of Exe tonight when I got home...


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Sep 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> There was quite a bit of Exe tonight when I got home...
> 
> View attachment 662113



EXEcellent lighting


----------



## Sallar55 (24 Sep 2022)

Not the bike but some nice singletrack


----------



## Willd (25 Sep 2022)

Cransley Reservoir


----------



## Willd (25 Sep 2022)

Thorpe Malsor Reservoir


----------



## Willd (25 Sep 2022)

Sow Brook North


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Sep 2022)

Dunwich and Southwold beaches;


----------



## Sallar55 (26 Sep 2022)

Sound of Mull and Loch Sunart.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2022)

The River Nene, getting filled up by the torrential rain ☔


----------



## gtmet (28 Sep 2022)

... in front of Allerton Moor Rhine.





Ashton Moor Drove, not really suitable for 28-630.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Sep 2022)

As usual... the Exe.


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Sep 2022)

The refilled L&L at Barrowford Locks - sheltering from the excessively abundant atmospheric water


----------



## Willd (1 Oct 2022)

River Sowe


----------



## wiggydiggy (1 Oct 2022)

Don't know if these ponds have names but I have called them 'Back Lane Pits' in the past.








Ford through the River Lostock in Cuerdan Valley


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Oct 2022)

Foggy baits bite lock on the Cam between Waterbeach and Cambridge on Thursday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2022)

Elybazza61 said:


> Foggy baits bite lock on the Cam between Waterbeach and Cambridge on Thursday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 662953



Smart styled bike too.


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Smart styled bike too.



Thanks.

It's on it's third set-up ;now on 650b's and seems to handle better for them, still some bits to do though (dynamo tidying , strip the rear rack to match the front rack/basket,less flash wheels for the winter and a Wizard Works saddle bag to match the basket bag and replace the frame bag).


----------



## wiggydiggy (2 Oct 2022)

River Ribble
The bridge is a concrete replica of a wooden tramway that was too old to use anymore, the replica is also closed now as it deteriorated.




River Ribble
Downstream the still useable ex railway bridge. It's much higher than the tramway which makes it harder to get on esp. from the North side.


----------



## FrothNinja (3 Oct 2022)

wiggydiggy said:


> River Ribble
> The bridge is a concrete replica of a wooden tramway that was too old to use anymore, the replica is also closed now as it deteriorated.
> 
> 
> ...



What's with the locks? Are people afraid bridges will get nicked?


----------



## wiggydiggy (3 Oct 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> What's with the locks? Are people afraid bridges will get nicked?



It's a thing apparently. There's some bridge in Paris that has 1000s attached to it as a romantic gesture.

I think though an old railway viaduct in Preston Lancashire doesn't have the same nuance!


----------



## Caperider (3 Oct 2022)

People do that here in the states too, they put locks everywhere supposed to be a sign of good luck? Or like chucking a coin over your shoulder at Trevi Fountain that you'll come back . Maybe and get your lock back. Lol


----------



## Alex321 (3 Oct 2022)

wiggydiggy said:


> It's a thing apparently. There's some bridge in Paris that has 1000s attached to it as a romantic gesture.
> 
> I think though an old railway viaduct in Preston Lancashire doesn't have the same nuance!



The first time I was really aware of it was in 2013 when I was in Cologne. The rail bridge with pedestrian walkway over the Rhine was covered in them. Must have been 10s of thousands.

In fact about 40,000 according to This.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Oct 2022)

wiggydiggy said:


> It's a thing apparently. *There's some bridge in Paris that has 1000s* attached to it as a romantic gesture.
> 
> I think though an old railway viaduct in Preston Lancashire doesn't have the same nuance!



Yes, that is where I first observed it.

It now appears to be a regular "feature" of many UK bridges.

Must be all those school trips to Europe.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2022)

Alex321 said:


> The first time I was really aware of it was in 2013 when I was in Cologne. The rail bridge with pedestrian walkway over the Rhine was covered in them. Must have been 10s of thousands.
> 
> In fact about 40,000 according to This.



Yes, it's pretty extreme there, I think the local government occasionally sends someone to cut a few off, not least because 40,000 padlocks must weigh a bit.

You can apparently now buy appropriately decorated locks specifically for hanging on a bridge or similar, egads.


----------



## Alex321 (3 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes, it's pretty extreme there, I think the local government occasionally sends someone to cut a few off, not least because 40,000 padlocks must weigh a bit.
> 
> You can apparently now buy appropriately decorated locks specifically for hanging on a bridge or similar, egads.



Apparently only a couple of tonnes, according to that article.


----------



## FrothNinja (4 Oct 2022)

Alex321 said:


> The first time I was really aware of it was in 2013 when I was in Cologne. The rail bridge with pedestrian walkway over the Rhine was covered in them. Must have been 10s of thousands.
> 
> In fact about 40,000 according to This.



Seems to be a low cost alternative to getting married (ie public declaration of a permanent binding) according to the article


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Oct 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Seems to be a low cost alternative to getting married (ie public declaration of a permanent binding) according to the article



So, the relationship lasts until the lock is cut off the bridge, by the Local Authority?


----------



## gtmet (4 Oct 2022)

Look, there, see, that almost shiny patch to the right of the post. Water!







Nupdown.


----------



## FrothNinja (5 Oct 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> So, the relationship lasts until the lock is cut off the bridge, by the Local Authority?



Cheaper than divorce lawyers


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2022)

Where ducks have priority!


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Oct 2022)

A spatey Pendle Water


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2022)

Lough Inagh.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Oct 2022)

Today:


----------



## tyred (9 Oct 2022)

Lough Mask


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Oct 2022)

MBIFO Willen Lake on today's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Oct 2022)

Still la Manche. but this time at Sidmouth... jeepers it was parky when I set out...


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Oct 2022)

The Exe again... how could I resist?


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2022)

MBIFO most of the Wells in Tissington. I missed the Coffin Well, though.


----------



## Astore (15 Oct 2022)

Loch Long in Sunny Argyll, one of my regular rides....


----------



## tyred (16 Oct 2022)

Dunservick Harbour with a Ferguson under wraps.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2022)

MBIFO a couple of bits of the River Nene on today's ride.


----------



## Alex321 (17 Oct 2022)

River Ely in Pontyclun


----------



## RoMeR (19 Oct 2022)

River Trent ,Nottingham with the Memorial Gardens in the background.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## mikeIow (20 Oct 2022)

A cheeky loop of Rutland Water with a pal on super sunny Tuesday!


----------



## tyred (20 Oct 2022)

Ballintoy Harbour on Sunday


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Oct 2022)

Back to the Exe, this morning...


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Oct 2022)

Exmuff:


----------



## Willd (25 Oct 2022)

Ashby Canal


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Oct 2022)

Several bikes, in front of the River Tyne


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Oct 2022)

My bike in front of, behind, well *in* some water. I guess it's rained a bit in the last few days. Eventually this water will get down to the Exe.


----------



## honeybadger (26 Oct 2022)

Halfway through a ride up in the Lake District from a couple of years ago. Love riding up there, some stunning scenery to look at


----------



## tyred (30 Oct 2022)

Lough Foyle.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Oct 2022)

MBIFO a River With No Name, near Exeter Airport:


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Oct 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO a River With No Name, near Exeter Airport:
> 
> View attachment 666449



More a Stream With No Name


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Oct 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> More a Stream With No Name




I'm not sure of how one differentiates... the River Sid is 6.5 miles long, and the River Rhône 510 miles long. But the River Sid (and it is a tiddler in girth as well in length) is still a river... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Oct 2022)

Mind you, it could be a brook...


----------



## Alex321 (30 Oct 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Mind you, it could be a brook...



Or a creek


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Oct 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Or a creek



I think creeks are probably all tidal, and if this is tidal, we're in deep doodoo 💩


----------



## Alex321 (30 Oct 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> I think creeks are probably all tidal, and if this is tidal, we're in deep doodoo 💩



I've never heard that definition of a creek.

Though looking it up, that does seem to be a common British (and only British) usage according to several online dictionaries.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Oct 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I've never heard that definition of a creek.
> 
> Though looking it up, that does seem to be a common British (and only British) usage according to several online dictionaries.




Looking in the OED, the earliest usage (going back to about 1300) is under the definition "A narrow recess or inlet in the coastline of the sea, or the tidal estuary of a river; an armlet of the sea which runs inland in a comparatively narrow channel and offers facilities for harbouring and unloading smaller ships.", but the OED does list more general usage later on (17th century in England), and especially in the US.


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Oct 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> I'm not sure of how one differentiates... the River Sid is 6.5 miles long, and the River Rhône 510 miles long. But the River Sid (and it is a tiddler in girth as well in length) is still a river... 🤷‍♂️



There isn't actually a proper definition for River


----------



## All uphill (31 Oct 2022)

My bike on Brean beach in front of the Bristol Channel.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Nov 2022)

The Exe was a bit lively tonight. Somehow the rain/hail missed me.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Nov 2022)

Rather calmer water on the Exeter Ship Canal this morning:


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2022)

MBIFO a local lake in Hamtun.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Nov 2022)

Back to the Exe in Topsham tonight... after a nice 55-miler, albeit a little chilly on uncovered knees!


----------



## Alex321 (4 Nov 2022)

A temporary body of water on a dip in the hill from Efail Isaf to Pentyrch. A good 6 inches deep in places, both feet got soaked getting through.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Nov 2022)

The Exe, bien sûr !


----------



## gtmet (7 Nov 2022)

... in front of the Bristol Channel.


----------



## Spokesmann (13 Nov 2022)

Plymouth Sound. RFA in the distance just inside the breakwater. Bike: 1969 Carlton Truwel.


----------



## Willd (13 Nov 2022)

Shustoke Reservoir


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2022)

My British Eagle in front of Hamtun Canoe Club waters.


----------



## mikeIow (13 Nov 2022)

Nice day out with a pal, plotting an adventure for next year....paused for a snap at Earlswood Lakes:


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Nov 2022)

Weird, I've cycled past this many times, and never noticed the pretty pond!


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Nov 2022)

Lower Black Moss Res from above Newchurch


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Nov 2022)

Upper Black Moss Res from Ing Head Moor


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2022)

My fixed on Harvest Hill lane in the mist this morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Nov 2022)

In front of the English Channel... and behind some cakes


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2022)

Autumnal scene in a local forest alongside what I think is a canal. People are surprised that this area has as many canals as the fen country, but a Flood Plain does exactly what it says on the tin, so the water has to go somewhere. 

Some of the canals and holding pools date from Roman times; judging by the surface, so do several roads...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2022)

I know, I've posted this view before, but it never gets old in any weather: sometimes I ride here in the way to work even though it adds 9k to a 1k journey.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2022)

Kilometre post 22.5 on he Elz River, south Germany. Germans will measure anything.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I know, I've posted this view before, but it never gets old in any weather: sometimes I ride here in the way to work even though it adds 9k to a 1k journey.



Sorry, I couldn't resist. Same view a few days earlier:






Seeing that alone before work is worth the extra mileage.


----------



## Alex321 (19 Nov 2022)

Nant Cwmllwydrew, Gwaeolod-y-Garth


----------



## bluenotebob (20 Nov 2022)

My Urban Shaper by the Plan d'Eau (communal lake) in Mauron this afternoon


----------



## Jenkins (20 Nov 2022)

It's been a bit damp round here


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Nov 2022)

The Exe at Lympstone looking a little choppy...


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Nov 2022)

You just know it'll be the Exe...


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Nov 2022)

Almost a Salopian version of @bluenotebob's latest water pic
The Severn as it passes the Quarry, Shrewsbury


----------



## Willd (27 Nov 2022)

Oxford Canal at Cathiron


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Nov 2022)

MBIFO Bystock Ponds on Woodbury Common today:


----------



## Willd (3 Dec 2022)

Ashby Canal 





Sheepy Magna lake


----------



## FrothNinja (3 Dec 2022)

The sultry Severn opposite Coleham


----------



## FrothNinja (6 Dec 2022)

Bedewed...frozen bedewed at that


----------



## Sallar55 (7 Dec 2022)




----------



## Juan Kog (7 Dec 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> View attachment 670386


 Just to warn you @Sallar55 any more pictures like this and I will put you on my ignore list …………….


----------



## FrothNinja (7 Dec 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> View attachment 670386



A real contrast with my preceding pic!


----------



## FrothNinja (7 Dec 2022)

From today's ride - should restore @Juan Kog's equilibrium (though the ice on the canal could be used to either soothe a fevered brow or be used to chill a beverage)


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Dec 2022)

From my lunch time ride - a long time ambition achieved


----------



## Sallar55 (8 Dec 2022)

Is this better, the rain is about to arrive, it's going to be a relief as water is in short supply.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Dec 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (10 Dec 2022)

We have water in the river bed now, time to try a ford.


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Dec 2022)

A view from the other bank


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2022)

A local frozen lake, and, no, I wasn't going for a swim anyway!! ❄


----------



## FrothNinja (16 Dec 2022)

L&L today


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Dec 2022)

Marina, I see Marina


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (21 Dec 2022)

Not much French sun today, but there was the odd nice view on a local ride anyway.


----------



## bluenotebob (23 Dec 2022)

On the west bank of the over-flowing Lac au Duc near Ploërmel this afternoon


----------



## jowwy (25 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> It's been a bit damp round here
> 
> View attachment 668645



What bike is this jenkins?. Looks pretty cool


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> What bike is this jenkins?. Looks pretty cool



That's my Ribble hybrid Al-e.


----------



## jowwy (25 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> That's my Ribble hybrid Al-e.



It looks good, i was debating getting one of those last year…..but then thought it no point as i got an ebike with slicks and carbon forks, so just wouldnt get used.


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Dec 2022)

Pendle Water


----------



## FrothNinja (31 Dec 2022)

3 flavours! L&L, puddle, & Pendle Water


----------



## FrothNinja (31 Dec 2022)

Beyond the far canal


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Dec 2022)

Tide was out .....


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Dec 2022)

The Drôme - not surprisingly it's looking a lot healthier than in August:


----------



## Alex321 (31 Dec 2022)

The Thaw in Llanblethian, looking quite full today


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Jan 2023)

After a week of illness I was determined to get out today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2023)

Oldhippy said:


> After a week of illness I was determined to get out today.
> View attachment 672963



I was planning to respray my Xtracycle so it still looked like the original, but the more I look at your Genesis the more I think a modern type respray is a good idea.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Jan 2023)

I really like the paintwork on mine it is an excellent finish.


----------



## Alex321 (1 Jan 2023)

River Thaw in Cowbridge


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Jan 2023)

Alex321 said:


> River Thaw in Cowbridge
> 
> View attachment 673043



Certainly doesn't look Frozen ☃️


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2023)

MBIFO a rivulet under the Brampton Valley Way on today's ride ☀


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jan 2023)

MBIFO a pond near Chiddingstone in Kent


----------



## bluenotebob (5 Jan 2023)

Flooded fields on the river Oust flood plain near the pont de Bagotais at mid-day today


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2023)




----------



## Willd (Sunday at 16:21)

River Leam


----------



## Alex321 (Sunday at 21:42)

I could have taken shots almost anywhere on today's ride for this thread, there was hardly anywhere I was out of sight of actual pools or rivers of water on the road.
These were all in the first 8 minutes of my ride:


----------



## Grant Fondo (Sunday at 22:10)

Alex321 said:


> I could have taken shots almost anywhere on today's ride for this thread, there was hardly anywhere I was out of sight of actual pools or rivers of water on the road.
> These were all in the first 8 minutes of my ride:
> View attachment 673816
> 
> ...



At least you got out. Bit parky for me!


----------



## Alex321 (Sunday at 22:16)

Grant Fondo said:


> At least you got out. Bit parky for me!



It was 5-6C for most of the ride, but I had ski gloves and a neckwarmer on (as well as my usual long sleeved jersey, bib shorts and leg warmers of course). Didn't feel too cold once I got going.


----------



## Imaginos (Wednesday at 17:40)




----------



## FrothNinja (Wednesday at 21:48)

MBOTO some water twixt Holmrook & Ravenglass (I should have had mag pie for dins)


----------



## honeybadger (Wednesday at 22:00)

Pic from last year on the Lake shore of Ullswater during a little 130mile jaunt upto the Lake District


----------



## sevenfourate (Wednesday at 22:09)

Imaginos said:


> View attachment 674080



Stunning !!! 🙏 Where’s this please ?


----------



## Imaginos (Wednesday at 22:27)

sevenfourate said:


> Stunning !!! 🙏 Where’s this please ?



Prince of Wales Island,southern SE Alaska.


----------

